# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  بهترین زبان برای شرع برنامه نویسی چه زبانیه و منبعش چیه؟

## pet602

سلام
من می خواستم برنامه نویسی رو شروع کنم ولی هیچ دید کلی ای ندارم که تشخیص بدم کدوم زبان برای من مناسبه که از اون شروع کنم.لطفا از مدیران و دوستان هرکی میتونه راهنمایی کنه.ممنون

----------


## diamond-program

عشق است و vb6 .خیلی راحته.

----------


## matrix-program

vb6 یا سی شارپ
این دو زبان خیلی زبان های ساده ای هستندمنابع:
vb:ویژوال بیسیک در n +1 روز
C#‎:آموزش سی شارپ نوشته سید محمد هاشمیان

----------


## محمد کلهر

C++‎زبان خوبی برای شروع می باشد.

----------


## Arash_janusV3

اگر هدف خاصی دارید بهتره بر اساس اون زبان مورد نظر را انتخاب کنید

----------


## سعید کشاورز

بهترین زبان برای شروع برنامه نویسی vb6 هستش..توی هنرستان هم vb6 یاد میدن..البته 6 سال پیش که اینطور بود..

----------


## jeson_park

> C++‎‎زبان خوبی برای شروع می باشد.


 مفاهیم سی پلاس پلاس (Pointer , Memory Management , Templates )برای یه مبتدی پیچیدست!
اصلاً برای شروع توصیه نمی شه
به جاش از Python می تونید برای شروع استفاده کنید و یا VB 6 که دوستان گفتن

----------


## MohammadGh2011

سلام عليکم
++C زبان base اکثر زبانهاي برنامه نويسيه،اگه کسي اونو کار کرده باشه 40 درصد اکثر زبانهاي برنامه نويسي رو بلده ولي خب بايد اونارو هم کار کنه تا بفهمه چي به چيه.
#C يه زبان شئ گراست و خيلي قويه تو زمينه ي برنامه نويسي ولي خب يکم آدم رو تنبل ميکنه و همه چي براتون آمادست فقط مونده که شما کامپوننت ها رو بياريد و ازشون استفاده کنيد، لقمه رو براتون آماده کرده و فقط شما لقمه رو برميداريد و ميخوريد ولي تو زبان سي ++ اينطوري نيست شما خودتون بايد همه چي رو بنويسيد.
Vb6 هم که خب دوستان هم اشاره کردن زبان راحتيه و به آسوني ميتونيد با اون برنامه بنويسيد ولي من بهتون پيشنهاد ميکنم بريد سراغ سي ++ اگه ميخوايد يه برنامه نويس نيمه حرفه اي بشيد.
ولي خب شايد براي يه فرد مبتدي که تابه حال هيچ زبان برنامه نويسي کار نکرده براي شروع آسون نباشه ميمونه به پشتکار و تلاش شما.

موفق باشيد

----------


## FastCode

2013-1998=15
۱۵ سال هست که vb6 مرده.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compari...ming_languages

جدول اول ستون آخر
سعی کن از بین اونهایی که سبز هستن انتخاب کنی

----------


## veniz2008

سلام.
من با FastCode موافقم.
VB6 مرده ای جماعت.
متاسفانه دوستان هنوزم حرفهای تکراری رو دهن به دهن منتقل میکنن. اگر پاسکال و VB6 اختراع و محبوب شدن، به این  خاطر بود زبان راحت تری تا اون موقع کشف نشده بود!. دوران ویژوال بیسیک  6 به پایان رسیده. بیایم نو فکر کنیم. سیستم مزخرف آموزشی کشور رو ول  کنید. هنوزم توی هنرستان ها VB6 تدریس میشه. هنوزم توی دانشگاه ها پاسکال  تدریس میشه. متاسفانه مسئولین سیستم آموزشی ما بسیار کهنه و دمده فکر  میکنن.
براستی هنوزم فکر میکنید که VB6 و پاسکال کاربرد دارند؟
من کاملا نظر متفاوتی دارم. دوستانی که میگن VB6 ساده تر هست چه استدلالی  برای حرفشون دارند؟. چون کنترل های کمتری در بخش Toolbax وجود داره به این  خاطر میگید که ساده تر هست؟. یا منظورتون اینه که ساختار کدنویسی ساده تری  داره؟ یا ...

----------


## UfnCod3r

اسم این ملعون وی بی 6 رو نیارید ک خون جلو چشمامو گرفت :خیلی عصبانی: 
خیلی وقته ک توی سیستم اموزشی وی بی 6 یاد می دن فکر کنم همین الانم همین طوره  :خیلی عصبانی: 
موندم پیش خودشون چی فکر کردن گویا این کتابای برنامه نویسی هم حوزه علمیه چاپ می کنه  :متفکر:  :قهقهه: 
تو مدرسه به ما هم وی بی 6 دادن شانس اواردم کم کم داشت از هرچی برنامه نویسی بود حالم بهم می خورد
از بس ک این زبان چرته
اصلا نمی دونم چی داره
دو تا لیبل ی تکس باکس  :قهقهه: 
یک محیط ساده و اشغال ک به پای نت پد ویندوز هم نمی رسه
+ سینتکس فوقالعاده مزخرف این زبان جهنمی

از خانواده سی ی زبانی انتخاب کن
وی بی 6 یعنی این که گور خودتو دو  دستی کندی  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اصلا vb 6 یعنی vb 666  :شیطان: 
ببخشید یکم تند رفتم وی بی حقش بدتر از ایناست :شیطان:

----------


## MohammadGh2011

> اسم این ملعون وی بی 6 رو نیارید ک خون جلو چشمامو گرفت
> خیلی وقته ک توی سیستم اموزشی وی بی 6 یاد می دن فکر کنم همین الانم همین طوره 
> موندم پیش خودشون چی فکر کردن گویا این کتابای برنامه نویسی هم حوزه علمیه چاپ می کنه 
> تو مدرسه به ما هم وی بی 6 دادن شانس اواردم کم کم داشت از هرچی برنامه نویسی بود حالم بهم می خورد
> از بس ک این زبان چرته
> اصلا نمی دونم چی داره
> دو تا لیبل ی تکس باکس 
> یک محیط ساده و اشغال ک به پای نت پد ویندوز هم نمی رسه
> + سینتکس فوقالعاده مزخرف این زبان جهنمی
> ...


 سلام عليکم
دوست عزيز چرا تند ميريد!!!
اول لطف کنيد اون آواتار *****تون رو تغيير بديد بعدشم زبان سختي نيست که اينهمه گله دارين ازش، ولي ميبينيد که هنوز هم کاربرد داره حتي ويندوز 8 هم داره ازش پشتيباني ميکنه حالا هرکي دوست داره باهاش کار نکنه...



> دو تا لیبل ی تکس باکس 
> یک محیط ساده و اشغال ک به پای نت پد ویندوز هم نمی رسه


من نميدونم بر چه اساسي اين حرف رو ميزنيد :متعجب: 
ديگه نه تااااااااااا اين حد خود نوت پد ويندوز رو ميشه با همين وي بي 6 نوشت حتي بهتر از اون؛ اين هم به قول دوستمون براي چندسال پيشه خب توانايي هاي خودش رو داره


موفق باشيد

----------


## darknes666

به نظر منم vb 6 اصلا خوب نیست.
امسالم داشتیم و من به زور میخوندمش.
زبان برنامه نویسی یا اسمبلی یا سی یا سی ++
بقیه هم کاربرد داره اما اینا یه چیز دیگه هستن.

درضمن با آواتار مردم چیکار دارین؟هرکی هرچی دوس داره میزاره(البته تا وقتی که توهین آمیز و ... نباشه)
الان آواتار ایشون چه مشکلی داره؟(ترو خدا شروع نکنین ماسون و فراماسونو و از این مزخرفات)

----------


## MohammadGh2011

> به نظر منم vb 6 اصلا خوب نیست.
> امسالم داشتیم به زور میخوندم.
> زبان برنامه نویسی یا اسمبلی یا سی یا سی ++
> بقیه هم کار برد داره اما اینا یه چیز دیگه هستن.
> 
> درضمن با آواتار مردم چیکار دارین؟هرکی هرچی دوس داره میزاره(الته تا وقتی که توهین آمیز و ... نباشه)


سلام عليکم خدمت شما
بله شايد اينطوري که شما ميگين باشه و خوب نباشه؛ قاعدتا زبان سي و سي++ براي پيشرفت بهتر هست

درمورد اين آواتار هم من با خود مخاطب بودم نه باکس ديگه اي؛درضمن شما که ميگي هرکي هرچي ميتونه بزاره خود شما اگه ميتوني هرچي که خواستي بزار...
کسي ديگه باغيرت بازي در نياره و بحث اواتار رو کش نده ممکنه مديران يه جور ديگه جبران کنن برامون.
در مورد همين برنامه نويسي حرف بزنيد هستم در خدمتتون.

موفق باشيد

----------


## UfnCod3r

وی بی مرده اصلا اسمشم نیارید




> امسالم داشتیم و من به زور میخوندمش.
> درضمن با آواتار مردم چیکار دارین؟هرکی هرچی دوس داره میزاره(الته تا وقتی که توهین آمیز و ... نباشه)
> الان آواتار ایشون چه مشکلی داره؟(ترو خدا شروع نکنین ماسون و فراماسونو و از این مزخرفات)


پ هنو بر نداشتن هر سال می گن سال بعد می خوان عوض کنن افتادن توی while هر سال همین حرفا رو می زنن  :قهقهه: 
والا همینو بگو اوتار ب این خوشگلی مگه چشه کاش اینو عوض کاراکتر خدای جنگ می ذاشتن عالی می شد  :کف کرده!:

----------


## veniz2008

> بعدشم زبان سختي نيست که اينهمه گله دارين ازش، ولي ميبينيد که هنوز هم کاربرد داره حتي ويندوز 8 هم داره ازش پشتيباني ميکنه حالا هرکي دوست داره باهاش کار نکنه...


سخت بودن یک زبان نسبی هست. شما این زبان فسیل شده رو بزار کنار دست سی شارپ. اصلا سی شارپ نه بزار کنار دست C و ++C . خداییش حال آدم از سینتکس مزخرفش بهم میخوره. 
اینکه در ویندوز 8 پشتیبانی میشه دلیل بر پرکاربرد بودن اون نیست.بالاخره این vb و سی و سی شارپ و ... بچه های مایکروسافت هستن. شما بچت بشه 90 سالش دیگه تحویلش نمیگیری؟؟؟
 کافیه امار زبان های پرکاربرد  رو یه نگاه بندازید تا متوجه بشید VB6 جز 10 زبان برتر دنیا هست (البته یه desc به آخر select اش بزن  :چشمک:  )
گفتید هرکی دوس داره کار نکنه. بحث دوس داشتن مطرح نیست. یه دوست اومده تاپیکی زده، وظیفه هرکسی هست که طبق دانش و تجربه خودش شخص رو راهنمایی کنه تا به بیراهه نره.




> اول لطف کنيد اون آواتار *****تون رو تغيير بديد


من بدی و زشتی مشهودی در عکس آواتار ایشون ندیدم. این خیلی بده که ما  اینقدر سخت گیرانه با افراد جامعه و با دوستانمون برخورد میکنیم. اینجا ضمن  رعایت قوانین افراد باید آزاد باشند.




> درمورد اين آواتار هم من با خود مخاطب بودم نه باکس ديگه اي؛درضمن شما که ميگي هرکي هرچي ميتونه بزاره خود شما اگه ميتوني هرچي که خواستي بزار...
> کسي ديگه باغيرت بازي در نياره و بحث اواتار رو کش نده ممکنه مديران يه جور ديگه جبران کنن برامون.
> در مورد همين برنامه نويسي حرف بزنيد هستم در خدمتتون.
> موفق باشيد


طوری حرف میزنیم که مدیران نتونن "گیر منطقی" بدن ولی همیشه راه برای "گیر غیرمنطقی" بازه حتی اگه صاف بری و صاف برگردی.
اتفاقا روی سخن من مستقیما با شما و افرادی مثل شماست. اگر میخواستی تذکر بدی باید پیام خصوصی میدادید به ایشون و دلیلت رو هم میگفتید که به فلان دلیل و بهمان دلیل این عکس مشکل داره.چون عمومی مطرح کردید پس من هم عمومی مطلب میزارم. اینم بگم نمیشه یه جایی بگید اینجا همه باید نظر بدن و یه جای دیگه بگید این به دیگران مربوط نیست و مخاطب فلان شخص هست. این رفتارها و این حرکت ها تاثیرش رو بر اجتماع میزاره پس لازمه که همه در این موارد نظر بدن.(البته این نظر من هست).
من عکس آواتار ایشون رو زوم کردم چیزی مشاهده نشد. دنیا رو بر دیگران سخت نکنید باور کنید خدا مهربون تر و بخشنده تر از این چیزهاست، این ماییم که شدیم "کاسه داغ تر از آش". مهم اینه که شخص در رفتار و گفتار و کردارش تعادل داشته باشه و انسانیت خودش رو از دست نده.

----------


## MohammadGh2011

سلامي دوباره
من با دوستم __UFNHGGI_H__ بودم ولي اينقدر که بقيه بحث آواتار رو کش دادن خود ايشون بنده خدا چيزي نگفت و بحثي نکرد.آواتار رو تغيير دادن ايشون به يه چيز ديگه گرچه اين يکي هم :متفکر: 
خيلي از ما ايراني ها دنبال اين هستيم که يه بحثي دعوايي چيزي بشه تا ماهم خودمون رو کاسه داغ تر از آش کنيم و بگيم آره ما هم هستيم.
شخصيت ديگران از همين آواتار ها وطرز صحبتشون معلومه وگرنه ماکه همديگه رو نميبينيم تا ببينيم چي به چيه.
من بايد به اين عزيز با پيام خصوصي صحبت ميکردم که اينطوري نشه ولي نميدونستم که بقيه ******
اين بحث رو جمع کنيد لطفا يهو ديديد کل پست هاتون که حذف شد هيچ بلکه اخطار هم دادن.




> اینکه در ویندوز 8 پشتیبانی میشه دلیل بر پرکاربرد بودن اون نیست. کافیه امار زبان های پرکاربرد رو یه نگاه بندازید تا متوجه بشید VB6 جز 10 زبان برتر دنیا هست (البته یه desc به آخر select اش بزن  )


ببينيد الان به خاطر همين که توي آموزش و پرورش داره اين زبان تدريس ميشه خيلي هااااااا ميرن سراغش و اونو يادميگيرن ،همين که اسمش تکرار ميشه همين خودش يه دليل بر اينه که ازش داره استفاده ميشه



> گفتید هرکی دوس داره کار نکنه. بحث دوس داشتن مطرح نیست. یه دوست اومده تاپیکی زده، وظیفه هرکسی هست که طبق دانش و تجربه خودش شخص رو راهنمایی کنه تا به بیراهه نره.


خب اين برميگرده به نظر شخصي هر فرد ، بعد از اينکه اونو بررسي کرد و ديد که اين زبان چند ساله که اينطوريه و خيلي ها ميگن مرده :متفکر:  خب خودش تصميم ميگيره، ما نبايد اينطور رفتار کنيم که آقا سي شارپ ميگن از همه پر قدرت تره و باکلاس تره پس ميريم اونو کار ميکنيم و فلان زباني که ميگن مرده بيخيالش ميشيم.
دوستان اشتباه منظورم رو نگيريد من طرفداري وي بي 6 رو نميکنم فقط دارم يه سري از مطالب رو يادآوري ميکنم که خيلي از شما بزرگوارها هم ميدونيد.

----------


## matrix-program

دوستان حرف همه ی شما رو قبول دارم منم میگم وی بی فسیل شده!!!!
(البته من کسی نیستم همه ی شما اساتید بنده اید ولی )به این خاطر میگم که خودم هم با وی بی آغاز کردم و تا الان تو هر زبانی رفتم موفق بودم وی بی برای آغاز زبان مناسبیه

----------


## matrix-program

زبان مهم نیست بلکه خلاقیت و استفاده درست از تکنولوژِی و زبان مهمه 
تا الان تو وین 8 Dll وی بی 6 رو مایکروسافت قرار داده (پس کاربر غمی نداره) پس هنوز میشه باهاش برای یادگیری کار کرد(برای کارای تجاری به درد لای جرز دیوار میخوره)

البته من خودم بخوام برنامه نویسی یاد بدم سی شارپ یادمیدم

----------


## veniz2008

> من با دوستم __UFNHGGI_H__ بودم ولي اينقدر که بقيه بحث آواتار رو کش دادن خود ايشون بنده خدا چيزي نگفت و بحثي نکرد.آواتار رو تغيير دادن ايشون به يه چيز ديگه گرچه اين يکي هم


عرض کردم بعضی از گفته ها اگر در عموم مطرح بشه تاثیرش رو بر عموم میزاره به همین خاطر من در این مورد واکنش نشون دادم. شما که قم زندگی میکنی باید بهتر از بقیه بدونید که امر به معروف و نهی از منکر اینطوری محقق نمیشه. اگر تکلیف میدونی باید بصورت صحیح انجامش بدی عزیزم.



> خيلي از ما ايراني ها دنبال اين هستيم که يه بحثي دعوايي چيزي بشه تا ماهم خودمون رو کاسه داغ تر از آش کنيم و بگيم آره ما هم هستيم.


دوس نداری دیگران باشن؟
همه سلایق باید باشن پسر خوب.
اینو خودتون تو تلویزیون مکرر میگید.
پس بزارید ما هم نفس بکشیم و حرف بزنیم.



> شخصيت ديگران از همين آواتار ها وطرز صحبتشون معلومه وگرنه ماکه همديگه رو نميبينيم تا ببينيم چي به چيه.


الله اکبر از دست تو پسر خوب.
این دیگه آخرش بود.
این همه تاکید به حفظ آبروی دیگران شده که مبادا ابروی شخصی به خطر بیفته. از روی آواتار میخوای بفهمی طرف چه شخصیتیه؟؟؟ چه جوری فکر میکنه؟



> من بايد به اين عزيز با پيام خصوصي صحبت ميکردم که اينطوري نشه ولي نميدونستم که بقيه ******
> اين بحث رو جمع کنيد لطفا يهو ديديد کل پست هاتون که حذف شد هيچ بلکه اخطار هم دادن.


چون سن شما 18 سال هست بقیه دارن بهت کمک میکنن که دیدت بازتر بشه و به همه اعتقادات و سلایق احترام بذاری.




> ببينيد الان به خاطر همين که توي آموزش و پرورش داره اين زبان تدريس ميشه خيلي هااااااا ميرن سراغش و اونو يادميگيرن ،همين که اسمش تکرار ميشه همين خودش يه دليل بر اينه که ازش داره استفاده ميشه


آخه تو چرا اینقدر خوبی؟؟؟
بابا مولف خوش بحال شده توی مملکتی زندگی میکنه که اگه 300 سال دیگه هم VB6 منتشر کنه کس نیست یقشو بگیره بگه بیا یه زبان نو بیار . بگه بیا با فن آوری روز بریم جلو.
اینا جماعتی هستن که با هم دارن خوووووووووووووووووب میخورن. تو چرا میگی چون فلان اندیشمند! هر سال داره VB6 میزنه بیرون پس VB6 هنوزم پرکاربرده.



> خب اين برميگرده به نظر شخصي هر فرد ، بعد از اينکه اونو بررسي کرد و ديد که اين زبان چند ساله که اينطوريه و خيلي ها ميگن مرده خب خودش تصميم ميگيره، ما نبايد اينطور رفتار کنيم که آقا سي شارپ ميگن از همه پر قدرت تره و باکلاس تره پس ميريم اونو کار ميکنيم و فلان زباني که ميگن مرده بيخيالش ميشيم.


آزمون و خطا مال دوران ابوعلی سینا و فارابی و سقراط بود. اون موقع چون ارتباطات نبود چند سال یه راه رو میرفتن و بعدش که سرشون به سنگ میخورد میگفتن بریم سراغ روش دیگه. الان دوره دوره اینترنته عزیز دلم. دیگران میان میگن ما سرمون به سنگ خورده شما دیگه چند سال عمرت رو تلف این VB6 فسیل شده نکن.
من تعصبی بر روی سی شارپ ندارم. آمارها (نه آمارهای ایرانی) نشون میده که سی شارپ یکی از زبان های قدرتمند و پرطرفدار در دنیاست.

----------


## FastCode

چرا با foxpro نمینویسید؟
DOS هنوز با NTVDM پشتیبانی میشه.
محیطش خیلی ساده تره.
ساده بودن یا این حقیقت که شما عمرتون رو روش تلف کردید و حاضر نیستید قبول کنید که آشغاله دلیل نمیشه که خوب باشه.

ممکنه بگید آواتار UFNHGGI چی بوده؟
یعنی از مال من هم قشنگتر بود؟

----------


## حمید محمودی

سلام،

والا به نظر من اگه بخوایم خودمونی بگیم وقتی میشه با یه زبانی مثل سی شارپ که بعضی ها اعتقاد دارند لقمه رو اماده کرده برای کارهای مختلف و نمیشه همچون زبان های دیگه سیر و سلوک معنوی  :لبخند گشاده!:  توی برنامه نویسی داشت، شانس بازار کار بهتری در اینجا داشته باشیم و مشتری هم سوادش نمیکشه شما فریم ورک نصب کردید یا اونکارو از اول بصورت پایه شبیه سازی کردید و کد نوشتید، بنابراین میشه گفت اگر مطلب رو با دیدی که این دوستان گفتند بخوایم صحبت کنیم، با نکته ای که اشاره کردم بهش، یه جورایی قابل چشم پوشی هست. ولی اگه دنبال ماجراجویی باشید و میتونید در کنار اینکه درآمد اینجوری کسب میکنید، دنبال یادگیری تکنولوژی های مختلف برید و زبان های دیگه رو هم یه نگاه بندازید.

ویژوال بیسیک 6، زبانی نیست که ازش پشتیبانی بشه و این یعنی مرده. این زبان قابل قیاس با زبان های بروز کنونی نیست، گرچه میشه هنوز باهاش برنامه نویسی کرد. این مطلب هم که گفته میشه سینتاکس راحت هست و درکش راحته باید بگم که، سینتکاس مثل ذائقه میمونه؛ و نمیشه به این قضیه که خیلی ها از قرمه سبزی خوششون میاد رو بسط داد به همه ادمها! و اینکه در سیستم اموزشی تدریس میشده/میشه، هم باید گفت که  کلی اشکال به سیستم اموزشی وارد هست، این یکی هم روش.




> ممکنه بگید آواتار UFNHGGI چی بوده؟
> یعنی از مال من هم قشنگتر بود؟


نه امکانش هرگز وجود نداره  :لبخند گشاده!:  .یه کار سی-جی ه The Fallen بوده که بعضی ها اعتقاد بر ارتباط فاکتورهای موجود در اینگونه عکس ها با دنیای از ما بهتران، دارند.
و یقینا" آوریل لوین بهتر هست, البته به پای اهنگ های پاپ-راک ش نمیرسه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## FastCode

شاید گفتنش جالب نباشه ولی من هم قم/تهران زندگی میکنم.
با vb6 شروع کردم(اون موقع مشهد بودم)
خیلی دوستش داشتم.
بعد از چند بار تغییر زبان رسیدم به C++‎ Qt و C#‎
شاید اگر اول با C/C++‎ شروع میکردم الان توی این وضعیت بد بین چند تا زبون گرفتار نبودم.
ولی پیشنهاد من اینه که حداقل از C#‎ شروع کنی.اگر دنبال این نیستی که ۶ ماه دیگه سر کار باشی و میتونی دو سه سال صبر کنی و بعدش یک حقوق درست و حسابی بگیری با C/C++‎ شروع کن.مسیر سختیه ولی اگر درست بری ارزشش رو داره.

----------


## diamond-program

روحش زنده است


> سلام.
> من با FastCode موافقم.
> VB6 مرده ای جماعت.
> متاسفانه دوستان هنوزم حرفهای تکراری رو دهن به دهن منتقل میکنن. اگر پاسکال و VB6 اختراع و محبوب شدن، به این  خاطر بود زبان راحت تری تا اون موقع کشف نشده بود!. دوران ویژوال بیسیک  6 به پایان رسیده. بیایم نو فکر کنیم. سیستم مزخرف آموزشی کشور رو ول  کنید. هنوزم توی هنرستان ها VB6 تدریس میشه. هنوزم توی دانشگاه ها پاسکال  تدریس میشه. متاسفانه مسئولین سیستم آموزشی ما بسیار کهنه و دمده فکر  میکنن.
> براستی هنوزم فکر میکنید که VB6 و پاسکال کاربرد دارند؟
> من کاملا نظر متفاوتی دارم. دوستانی که میگن VB6 ساده تر هست چه استدلالی  برای حرفشون دارند؟. چون کنترل های کمتری در بخش Toolbax وجود داره به این  خاطر میگید که ساده تر هست؟. یا منظورتون اینه که ساختار کدنویسی ساده تری  داره؟ یا ...

----------


## matrix-program

> روحش زنده است


 الان همون روح هم ازش نمونده اینجا رو ببین
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compari...ming_languages
تو این جدوله اون قرمزها مرده اند سبز ها هنوز نفس میکشند

----------


## darknes666

به قرمز و سبز بودن زیاد ربطی نداره.
این قرمز و سبز بودن دلیل نمیشه که.

شاهکار ترین کاری که با vb6 شده چیه؟
 شاخترین کاری که با vb6 میشه کرد چیه؟

اما بیاین تو سی و سی پلاس پلاس ما سیستم عامل ها رو داریم.تو اسمبلی هم همینطور.خوب این خودش شاهکاره دیگه.
ویروس flame رو تو سی پلاس پلاس داریم.بهترین کیلاگر هایی که من میشناسم با سی پلاس پلاسه.
از طرفی کرک شدن فقط با اسمبلی قابل انجامه.
همچنین هک بازی ها بازم اسمبلی میخواد.

----------


## mehran901

> اسم این ملعون وی بی 6 رو نیارید ک خون جلو چشمامو گرفت
> خیلی وقته ک توی سیستم اموزشی وی بی 6 یاد می دن فکر کنم همین الانم همین طوره 
> موندم پیش خودشون چی فکر کردن گویا این کتابای برنامه نویسی هم حوزه علمیه چاپ می کنه 
> تو مدرسه به ما هم وی بی 6 دادن شانس اواردم کم کم داشت از هرچی برنامه نویسی بود حالم بهم می خورد
> از بس ک این زبان چرته
> اصلا نمی دونم چی داره
> دو تا لیبل ی تکس باکس 
> یک محیط ساده و اشغال ک به پای نت پد ویندوز هم نمی رسه
> + سینتکس فوقالعاده مزخرف این زبان جهنمی
> ...


یکی از پست ها نظرمو جلب کرد 

به نظر میاد دل دوست عزیزمون بدجوری از ویبی 6 خونه  :قهقهه: 

من ی 5 سالیه ویبی 6 کار می کنم خب نظر شمام محترمه دوست عزیز  :قهقهه: 

ولی نمیدونم چرا این زبون مزخرف بیخورد و ساده که به پا محیط نت پد هم نمیرسه اینقدر هوادار داره  :قهقهه: 

ببین هر زبانی رو بهر کاری طراحی کردن ... هیچ وقت هیچ عقب مونده ذهنی ای نمیاد واسه نوشتن ی برنامه  که کارایی یکسانی چ با زبان ویبی چ با زبان سی پلاس پلاس داره !  لقمه رو دور سرش بچرخونه! ... ویبی واسه ساخت اپلیکیشن ها در حداقل زمان کاربرد داره و از لحاظ قدرتم 
*هروقت بیشتر از اون چه در کتاب دبیرستان اومده کار کردین ، نظر بدین* :D

----------


## mehran901

> به قرمز و سبز بودن زیاد ربطی نداره.
> این قرمز و سبز بودن دلیل نمیشه که.
> 
> شاهکار ترین کاری که با vb6 شده چیه؟
>  شاخترین کاری که با vb6 میشه کرد چیه؟


 زبان مهم نیس ... همه چیز بر میگرده به برنامه نویس و خلاقیت برنامه نویس محترم! ...

شما واسه نوشتن برنامه هایی با حجم زیاد پردازشی چاره ای جز انتخاب سی پلاس پلاس ندارین 
ولی واسه نوشتن برنامه های ساده تر چی ؟ 

من شخصا با ویبی 6 پردازش تصویر ریل تایم اجرا کردم ... و نتیجش هم رتبه اول تکنیکال پردازش تصویر مسابقات بین المللی اپن گذشته لیگ autonomous deminer بود

----------


## darknes666

من که اینجور فکر نمی کنم
انتخاب زبان همیشه یکی از کمیت های مورد بحثه

اگر همه چیز خلاقیته بیاین با vb6 کرک کنین.

مثل این هست که یه ماشین چوبی درست کنیم و یه ماشین فلزی هم مثل همون درست کنیم.
بعدش بگیم این دوتا یکیه.
بحث پیچوندن هزار دور لقمه دور سر رو بیخیال بشین.ما داریم در مورد کمیت توانایی صحبت میکنیم.

----------


## FastCode

> *هروقت بیشتر از اون چه در کتاب دبیرستان اومده کار کردین ، نظر بدین* :D


من مطمئنم که خیلی بیشتر از این حرفها vb6 کار کردم.
ADO , Recordset , ADODC , DAO , GDI, win32 api, User Control, ActiveX, Runtime form manipulation, experience with all kinds of grid controls و ۱۰۰ ها مورد دیگه
ولی هیچ موقع توی رزومم ننوشتم vb6.خیلی ضایست.

شمایی که میفهمی برای نمونه فرق let و set رو توضیح بده.

----------


## FastCode

ممکنه لینکش رو بزارید؟
معمولا میشه پردازش تصویری که با vb6 انجام شده رو با CUDA طوری پیاده سازی کرد که کلا vb6 توی چارت fps دیده نشه.
خیلی دوست دارم ببینم.

----------


## mehran901

> ممکنه لینکش رو بزارید؟
> معمولا میشه پردازش تصویری که با vb6 انجام شده رو با CUDA طوری پیاده سازی کرد که کلا vb6 توی چارت fps دیده نشه.
> خیلی دوست دارم ببینم.


اصلا شکی درش نیس که کودا و مسئله پردازش موازی اطلاعات جای خودش رو داره و ما نمیتونیم اصلا مقایسه انجام بدیم عزیز ولی در موردی که من نیاز داشتم ویبی مث شیر پردازش انجام میداد.... درضمن میتونی کل اینترنتو زیرو رو کنی تا ببینی پروژه پردازش تصویری با ویبی 6 انجام نشده ...پس مسئله کپی پیست منتفی هست !

شما میتونی منو تو مسنجر اد کنی من اطلاعات تکمیلی راجب اون پروژه پردازش تصویر که بهش اشاره داشتم رو در اختیارتون قرار بدم   :چشمک: ، درضمن نمیدونم واسه چی اینقدر سریع جبهه گیری میکنی دوست عزیز ؟!  والا  ما گفتیم خعلی بلدیم عایا؟! میخوای بیا ی امتحان تشریحی ازمون بگیر  :قهقهه: 
از لت واسه تخصیص متغیر و ست واسه تخصیص اشیا استفاده میشه  :قهقهه:

----------


## mehran901

> بحث پیچوندن هزار دور لقمه دور سر رو بیخیال بشین.ما داریم در مورد کمیت توانایی صحبت میکنیم.


خب با توجه به این مسئله جای بحثی نمیمونه  :لبخند:  ... زمین و زمان میدونن سی پلاس پلاس به مراتب performance بالاتری داره ! هرکسی بنا به محوریت موضوعی کاریش  زبانی رو انتخاب میکنه

----------


## FastCode

اصلا به کپی پیست فکر نکرده یودم.ولی قبلا با وی بی چند تا کار گرافیکی ساده دو بعدی و سه بعدی کردم.و اتفاقا توی اینترنت هم خیلی زیاده.
شما خودتون همین الان به ماشین چوبی اشاره کردید.
با این توصیف با BF هم میشده این کار رو انجام داد.و نکته دقیقا همینه.
شاید ویبی خوب بوده یا حتی هنوز باشه.ولی هیچ برتری ای نسبت به زبان و فناوری فعلی زبان های موجود نداره.چه برسه به نسخه های آینده شون.

----------


## csvbcscp

برای شروع هر زبانی باید اول با مفاهیم شی گرا اشنا باشی
زیاد مهم نیست با چه زبانی شروع کنی، اما پیشنهاد من اینه که از زبانی استفاده کنی که هم به روز باشه و هم بازار کار خوبی داشته باشه، منابع یادگیری هم خیلی مهمه
من زبان C#‎‎ رو به شما توصیه می کنم

----------


## UfnCod3r

ای باوا شما هم ک همش میای کتابای خودتو خانومو تبلیغ می کنی  :قهقهه:

----------


## SlowCode

اصلا همتون اشتباه میکنین :لبخند گشاده!: 
یا افراط میکنین یا تفریط.
اونی که گفت سینتکس وی بی خیلی چرته اشتباه گفته! البته به نظر من.
جناب* __UFNHGGI_H__* که کلا با عناد حرف میزنه و فکر نکنم کسی بتونه قانعش کنه تا اینقدر پشت سر مرده حرف نزنه :لبخند گشاده!: 

من خودم بیش از 4 سال با وی بی کار کردم ولی راستش رو بخوایین وقتی کسی بهم میگه بهم برنامه نویسی یاد بده اصلا وی بی رو پیشنهاد نمیدم.
من خودم معتقد هستم اگه تو این چهار سال C++‎ و کیوت رو کار کرده بودم الان کارهای خیلی زیادی بلد بودم.(الان با همین وی بی یه ایده هایی به ذهنم میرسه که دیوونه میشم)
اگه کسی به فکر پول باشه من اصلا زبان های تحت دسکتاپ رو بهش پیشنهاد نمیدم!

به نظر من اگه همین vb6 قابلیت های ++C رو داشت بهترین زبان میشد! ولی چه کنیم...

آقای *FastCode* امروز چند خط کد نوشتی؟ :متفکر:  و چنددتا پله پایین رفتی؟(دفعه قبل پله هایی رو که بالا رفته بودین رو پرسیدم ولی جواب ندادی :کف کرده!: )
میخوام بگم اینقدر کلاس نیا مهندس.
ولی سوالت خیلی آسون بودا !



> ADO , Recordset , ADODC , DAO , GDI, win32 api, User Control, ActiveX,  Runtime form manipulation, experience with all kinds of grid controls


واقعا با رکوردست کار کردی؟ :لبخند گشاده!: کاش اونو نمی گفتی. و همینطور مواردی مثل ado,dao,adodc چون کار کردن باهاشون عین همه(البته به جز واسه مبتدی ها)


بعد از این همه حرف و کوبیدن همدیگه نتیجه میگیرم:
دوره زمونه vb6 گذشته و سعی کنیم به کسی توصیش نکنیم.

----------


## veniz2008

> خب با توجه به این مسئله جای بحثی نمیمونه  ... زمین و زمان میدونن سی پلاس پلاس به مراتب performance بالاتری داره ! هرکسی بنا به محوریت موضوعی کاریش  زبانی رو انتخاب میکنه





> اصلا همتون اشتباه میکنین
> یا افراط میکنین یا تفریط.
> اونی که گفت سینتکس وی بی خیلی چرته اشتباه گفته! البته به نظر من.
> جناب* __UFNHGGI_H__* که کلا با عناد حرف میزنه و فکر نکنم کسی بتونه قانعش کنه تا اینقدر پشت سر مرده حرف نزنه
> 
> من خودم بیش از 4 سال با وی بی کار کردم ولی راستش رو بخوایین وقتی کسی بهم میگه بهم برنامه نویسی یاد بده اصلا وی بی رو پیشنهاد نمیدم.
> من خودم معتقد هستم اگه تو این چهار سال C++‎‎‎‎ و کیوت رو کار کرده بودم الان کارهای خیلی زیادی بلد بودم.(الان با همین وی بی یه ایده هایی به ذهنم میرسه که دیوونه میشم)
> اگه کسی به فکر پول باشه من اصلا زبان های تحت دسکتاپ رو بهش پیشنهاد نمیدم!
> 
> ...


ببینید دوستان.
من احساس میکنم شما دارید لجبازی می کنید. دلیل این حرفم فقط یه چیزه. کلی به دیگران می تازید آخرش یه حرف مشترک میزنید : اینکه دوران VB6 به پایان رسیده و در مقابل زبان های قدرتمند و انعطاف پذیری مثل ++C یا #C عملا حرفی برای گفتن نداره.
اینکه دوستان تاریخچه علمشون رو با شیپور فریاد میزنن به نظر نشان از غرور کاذب داره وگرنه هرکسی که کلمه ای بیشتر یاد میگیره پی میبره که : "باید زیاد مطالعه کنید تا بدانید که هیچ نمیدانید".
امیدوارم حقایق رو ببینیم نه نظرات شخصی رو.
امروز اگر برید یه جایی و بگید من VB6 بلدم حالت خوش بینانش اینه که مودبانه ازتون بخواد که شرکتش رو ترک کنید. پس چیزی رو به کسی پیشنهاد ندید که چند سال از عمرش رو تلف کنید. اونی که میگه من 6 سال از عمرم رو پای VB6 گذاشتم نمیخواد بپذیره که بیراهه رفته. بله با vb6 هم میشه برنامه نوشت همونطور که با پیکان هم میشه راه رو پیمود. هر روز تکنولوژی جدیدی میاد تا زمان رو کاهش و کارایی برنامه ها رو افزایش بدن.
دوران VB6 تموم شده. امیدوارم این بحث بیهوده ادامه پیدا نکنه و مطلب علمی در تاپیک گفته بشه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## FastCode

> واقعا با رکوردست کار کردی؟کاش اونو نمی گفتی. و همینطور مواردی مثل ado,dao,adodc چون کار کردن باهاشون عین همه(البته به جز واسه مبتدی ها)


اون موقع فرق داشت.
IDE مثل الان پارامتر ها رو براتون توضیح نمیداد.
Optimistic/Pessimistic
Chaos/Serializable/...

۷ سال پیش که برای اولین بار DAO رو دیدم فکر میکردم فیلم نشون میده.اگر اون موقع کسی من رو راهنمایی میکرد الان وضعم خیلی بهتر بود.
الان دارم وظیفم رو انجام میدم و بقیه رو راهنمایی میکنم.

با diff ای که گرفتم نزدیک ۱۲۰۰ تا change داشتم و 500 تا new
که چی؟

----------


## MohammadGh2011

*ولادت حضرت قائم عجل الله تعالی فرجه و جشن نیمه شعبان بر منتظران جمالش مبارک باد.*




> عرض کردم بعضی از گفته ها اگر در عموم مطرح بشه تاثیرش رو بر عموم میزاره به همین خاطر من در این مورد واکنش نشون دادم. شما که قم زندگی میکنی باید بهتر از بقیه بدونید که امر به معروف و نهی از منکر اینطوری محقق نمیشه. اگر تکلیف میدونی باید بصورت صحیح انجامش بدی عزیزم.
> دوس نداری دیگران باشن؟
> همه سلایق باید باشن پسر خوب.
> اینو خودتون تو تلویزیون مکرر میگید.
> پس بزارید ما هم نفس بکشیم و حرف بزنیم.
> الله اکبر از دست تو پسر خوب.
> این دیگه آخرش بود.
> این همه تاکید به حفظ آبروی دیگران شده که مبادا ابروی شخصی به خطر بیفته. از روی آواتار میخوای بفهمی طرف چه شخصیتیه؟؟؟ چه جوری فکر میکنه؟
> چون سن شما 18 سال هست بقیه دارن بهت کمک میکنن که دیدت بازتر بشه و به همه اعتقادات و سلایق احترام بذاری.
> ...


سلام عليکم
من ديگه باشما در اين زمينه هيچ صحبتي ندارم،کلا بيخيال اين نوشته هاتون شدم.موفق باشيد...

[...يه عالمه حرف نگفته...]
طرف چه حرکتي کرد تو اين فروم.
تاپيک ايجاد کرد بيخيال سوالش شد و خودش هيچ بحثي نکرد. :متفکر: 
اگه face 2 face گفتگو ميشد در اين زمينه فکر ميکنم يه چند نفري به جون هم مي افتادند. :متفکر: 
بالاخره يکي بايد کوتاه بياد... قبلا هم گفتم طبيعتا يادگيري و کارکردن ++C باعث رشد و پيشرفت شما ميشه
وي بي 6 يا سي ++ چه فرقي به حال شما داره که کي داره چي ياد ميگيره شايد بعضي از دوستان بزرگوار دوست دارن با وي بي 6 هم کار کنن...


همگي موفق باشيد

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام دوستان!
به نظر من مشکل از این VB6 و هزار تا محصول دیگه نبوده، مشکل بیش تر از مایکروسافته که همیشه سیاست هاش آینده ی محصولات مختلف رو سیاه می کنه! همونایی که الان دارن جسد VB6 رو می بینن مواظب باشن یه جنازه ی دیگه نیاد دستشون! سعی کنید از مایکروسافت و محصولات افتضاحش فاصله بگیرید... همیشه مشکل آفرینی می کنه... تنها کاری که بلد نیست *پشتیبانی* ـه! این IE آشغالش رو نگاه کنید، طرف باید هزار تا سحر و جادو و ورد و اینا کنار CSS و HTML و JS بنویسه که یه سایت رو کاربر درست ببینه! نیگا کنید چه افتضاحی این IE تو Acid Test به بار می آورد! نمی دونم این مایکروسافت چرا این جوریه! حالا بیاید Delphi رو ببینید چه پشتیبانی نازی داره! بیاین محصولات شرکت های دیگه رو ببینید، Chrome رو ببینید، امنیت محصولات و محیط های دیگه رو ببینید، بعد کثا*ت کاری های مایکروسافت رو ببینید!
دوستان من به کسی VB6 رو توصیه نمی کنم. نه تنها VB6 رو بلکه IE و VB.NET و ... رو هم توصیه نمی کنم!
موفق باشیم!

----------


## IamOverlord

چه ربطی به قرمز و سبز داشت!!!
الان تو اون لیست مثلا اینا قرمزن:
PHP
Visual Basic .NET
Visual Basic
F#‎‎‎‎
Assembly language
MATLAB
Mathematica
Python
PureBasic
Lua

یعنی شما می گید اینا همه مردن؟!
اون بالا نوشته Standardized ننوشته Alive/Dead که...

----------


## darknes666

اتفاقا مشکل از خود زبانه.
هرچی از مقصد فاصله بگیریم توانایی کم تر میشه.
مشکل اینه بعضی ها حوصله ندارن چند صد خط کد بیشتری بنویسن.
فقط میخوان سریع پول بگیرن یه چیزی بنویسن که فقط کار کنه.
نه فکر پلاگین و add on هاشو میکنن نه چیز دیگه.
مثلا فقط یه نرم افزار بنوسن که از اسکرین عکس بگیره و تمام.
درحالی که اگر این از پایه درست نوشته بشه قابل گسترش میشه.

جسدم وقتی دست کسی میاد که اینجوری از مبدا فاصله بگیره.
مثلا خود assembly x86 که مبدا باشه وقتی جسدش میاد دست ادم که پروسسور ها عوض بشن.(که در حال حاضر تا 2020 در خدمت این پروسسورهای x86 هستیم)


ما با پشتیبانی کار نداریم.
اگر اینقد از مایکروسافت گلایه دارین بزارینش کنار.
خواهید دید که دنیا خاموش میشه.
مایکروسافت وقتی برای این کارا نداره شما برین نگاه کنین این مایکروسافت که میگین افتضاحه 
هم بازی میزنه و هم سیستم عامل و هم کنسول گیم و هم فناوری های جدید مثل کینکت تولید میکنه و خیلی کارای دیگه
از اینا بخواییم فاصله بگیریم یعنی 60% تکنولوژی رو ببوس بزار کنار.


((همیشه مشکل آفرینی می کنه))
ما که ندیدیم.
این همه سرگرمی واسه مردم دنیا درست کرده اینم نتیجش.
ماها یه مشکل کوچیکو در میاریم اینقد بزرگش میکنیم دیگه خودمونم باورمون نمیشه.
خوب گلایه دارین بزارینش کنار کسی من یا دیگرانو مجبور به استفاده از محصولاتش نکرده.
حالا خوبه تو ایران کرک شده میخرین این همه گلایه میکنین.
وین8 دونه ای 450دلار آب میخوره ما هم که میخریم 2 تومن.


برای موفق بودن باید به جای انتخاب راه های آسون از راه سخت رفت و تجربه کسب کرد.
اگر درست کردن سیستم عامل سخته,اگر درست کردن یه سایت خوب و پر بازدید مثل youtube نیاز به خلاقیت و تلاش داره,اگر داشتن سرور هایی مثل google غیرممکن به نظر میاد
نباید بگیم نمیشه,محاله
باید تلاش و پشتکار رو باهم استفاده کنیم و یه چیزی مثل اونا خلق کنیم.
گرچه ما ایرانی ها خیلی تک روی کردنو دوست داریم.

----------


## eshpilen

بابا بحث زبان اینقدر مهم نیست.
خیلی کارهای بیشتر و مهمتر هست برای انجام دادن.
قرار نیست که بریم سمت یک زبان و برای همیشه توش گیر کنیم.
میتونید خودتون برید تست کنید ببینید خوشتون میاد یا نه، و اگر کارهایی رو که شما میخواستید میشد باهاش انجام داد که مشکل خاصی نیست، اگر باهاش حال میکنید با همون کار کنید.
اگر خوشتون نیامد یا بعدا دیدید درمقابل یک زبان دیگری کم میاره بر اساس خواسته های شما، خب برید دنبال یه زبان دیگه.
بهرحال آدم تقریبا لازمه بیش از یک زبان رو یاد بگیره. نمیشه گفت مفیده، بلکه بخوایم خیلی تخفیف بدیم میتونیم بگیم تقریبا لازمه.
فقط بحث کاربرد مستقیم و فوری هم نیست. ذهن آدم باز میشه. اطلاعاتش زیاد میشه. اعتمادبنفس و استقلالش و قدرت و جرات کار کردن در محیطها و شرایط و نیازها و پلتفرم های مختلفش زیاد میشه. از نظر سیاسی. از نظر انسانی. از نظر اجتماعی. از همهء این نظرها میتونه خیلی مفید باشه. فقط بحث اقتصادش نیست.
بعدم آدم که خوره باشه باید اینطور باشه. با یک زبان اونم مختص یک شرکت تجاری انحصاری و یک محیط بسته و انحصاری، نمیشه. آدم خوره ارضا نمیشه. بدون مرز و محدودیت سرعت پیشرفت نمیکنه. قدرتمند نمیشه.
بقولی گفتن همه چیز را همگان دانند.
در زمینه رایانه و فناوری اطلاعات و برنامه نویسی هم استثنایی نیست. همه چیز پیش همگان است، نه فقط میکروسافت و ویندوز.

توی همین برنامه نویسی وب نگاه کنید، ترکیبی از چند فناوری و زبان است.
واقعا با دات نت و سی شارپ به تنهایی آیا آدم میتونه در هر شرایطی و هرکجا همه کاری بکنه؟
وقتی جاوااسکریپت بلد نباشی، CSS بلد نباشی، HTML بلد نباشی، از پروتکل HTTP چیزی ندونی و غیره.
آیا افراد و پروژه های موفق کارشون فقط با همون دات نت و سی شارپ و ویژوال استودیو به تنهایی انجام پذیر بوده؟
این همه شرکتهای بزرگ.
حتی خود میکروسافت.

----------


## darknes666

مشکل همینه دیگه.
ما فقط میخواییم تک روی کنیم.

چه نیازی هست وقتی میشه یه نفر عمرشو رو java بزاره و یکی دیگه رو HTML 
و در آخر این دوتا رو باهم تو یه گروه استفاده کرد ما بیایم یه نفره 200 تا زبان یاد بگیریم؟
تازه اونم ناقص و بی در و پیکر.




> واقعا با دات نت و سی شارپ به تنهایی آیا آدم میتونه در هر شرایطی و هرکجا همه کاری بکنه؟


قرار نیست یه نفر همه ی اینا رو بلد باشه هر کودومو یه نفر یاد میگیره و در نهایت اونا باهم کار میکنن.


میخوای یه نفره نرم افزاری مثل مایا بنویسی؟
نمیشه که.
گروهی باید کار کنی.




> آیا افراد و پروژه های موفق کارشون فقط با همون دات نت و سی شارپ و ویژوال استودیو به تنهایی انجام پذیر بوده؟
> این همه شرکتهای بزرگ.



خود این گروه ها توشون آدمایی پیدا میشه که یکیش متخصص java هست و یه کی دیگه متخصص HTML و ....

----------


## حمید محمودی

> نمی دونم این مایکروسافت چرا این جوریه! حالا بیاید Delphi رو ببینید چه پشتیبانی نازی داره!


Embarcadero اصلا حرفی واسه گفتن در مقابل شرکت مایکروسافت(با همهء سیاست های غلطی که میبنیم ازش) نداره. کاربرها، کمی بهش امید داشتند که اون هم بر فنا رفت و شد یکی مثل بورلند! یا بهتر اسمشو بذاریم بورلند توسعه یافته.
شمارو ارجاع میدم به *این پست* که چندوقت پیش یکی از دوستان زحمتش رو کشید و از دوباره گویی پرهیز میکنم؛




> مشکل اینه بعضی ها حوصله ندارن چند صد خط کد بیشتری بنویسن.
> فقط میخوان سریع پول بگیرن یه چیزی بنویسن که فقط کار کنه.


توی *پست قبلی* خودم در این تاپیک به این مطلب اشاره کردم و عرض کردم،




> والا به نظر من اگه بخوایم خودمونی بگیم وقتی میشه با یه زبانی مثل سی شارپ  که بعضی ها اعتقاد دارند لقمه رو اماده کرده برای کارهای مختلف و نمیشه  همچون زبان های دیگه سیر و سلوک معنوی   توی برنامه نویسی داشت، شانس بازار کار بهتری در اینجا داشته باشیم و  مشتری هم سوادش نمیکشه شما فریم ورک نصب کردید یا اونکارو از اول بصورت  پایه شبیه سازی کردید و کد نوشتید، بنابراین میشه گفت اگر مطلب رو با دیدی  که این دوستان گفتند بخوایم صحبت کنیم، با نکته ای که اشاره کردم بهش، یه  جورایی قابل چشم پوشی هست.


و اگر با اون دیدی که در اون پست عرض کردم، بخوایم ببینیم، با این سیاستی که خود شما هم اشاره کردید و در خیلی از شرکت ها استفاده میشه ازش و همونطوری که در پست قبلی تاپیک فعلی گفتم، زمانی که کاربر نمیتونه درک کنه فرق بین اینکه شما با فریم ورک برنامه نویسی کردید یا اون برنامه رو از پایه کد نوشتید،چیه، من هم باشم راحتترین راه رو انتخاب میکنم؛ چیزی که خیلی ساده هست و مرسوم و همین الان هم در بسیاری از شرکت ها استفاده میشه؛ این یه دید ساده هستش گرچه میشه گفت از لحاظ فنی اگر بخوایم بگیم مسائل کمی ریزتر میشه؛ اما همین دید ساده هم خیلی مهمه؛ چون وقتی من میتونم با زبان X خیلی راحت کارم رو انجام بدم و محصول رو تحویل مشتری بدم، چرا باید بیام به قول شما بگم که "باید حوصله به خرج بدم و چندخط کدبیشتر با زبان Y بنویسم؟" یه وقتایی سیر و سلوک برنامه نویسی اصلا کار درست و معقولانه ای به نظر نمیرسه!  (و لطفا بحث کارایی برنامه هایی که با زبان های مختلف نوشته میشند رو پیش نکشید، چون اون زمانی هست که کاربر بتونه سواد داشته باشه! و اون بحثش جداست )




> قرار نیست که بریم سمت یک زبان و برای همیشه توش گیر کنیم.
> میتونید خودتون برید تست کنید ببینید خوشتون میاد یا نه، و اگر کارهایی رو  که شما میخواستید میشد باهاش انجام داد که مشکل خاصی نیست، اگر باهاش حال  میکنید با همون کار کنید.
> اگر خوشتون نیامد یا بعدا دیدید درمقابل یک زبان دیگری کم میاره بر اساس خواسته های شما، خب برید دنبال یه زبان دیگه.


صد در صد؛ اما یا وقت نیست عزیز برادر، یا اینکه دید ادم انقد محدوده و نمیدونه کدومش بهتر هست براش؛

----------


## FastCode

چرا دعوا میکنید؟
منظور من مرده و زنده نبود.
اونجا نوشته زبان دارای استاندارد هست یا نه.
زبانهایی که دارای استاندارد هستن زبانهایی هستن که روشون فکر شده و معمولا قدمت زیادی دارن و کاربرد کافثی برای استاندارد شدن داشتن.
حالا استاندارد نبودن php دلیل نمیشه بد باشه.
ولی استاندارد بودن C++‎ یعنی یک زبان جا افتادست.
انتظار داشتم افرادی که لینک رو باز  میکنن انگلیسی بلد باشن.
همین.

----------


## csvbcscp

من یه پیشنهاد دارم برای دوستان
بجای *جنگ* و *دعوا*  و به حاشیه کشوندن بحث، هر کس بیاد تجربه کارشو با زبون های مختلف و مشکلاتی که باهاش دست و پنجه نرم کرده رو بنویسه...
با این کار می تونیم به مشکلات احتمالی ای که در آینده ممکنه در استفاده از یک زبان برنامه نویسی برامون پیش بیاد پی ببریم.
کسانی هم که نقش ، سوال کننده رو دارند، بیان و نیاز هاشونو دقیقا اعلام کنند با جزئیات  کامل...
مثلا یکی که برای آینده شغلیش و کسب درآمد، می خواد وارد این حوزه بشه یه جور راهنمایی می خواد
و یه کسی که تازه اول راهه و دنبال یک شروع ساده است، یه راهنمایی دیگه
کارایی، میزان محبوبیت زبان، بین برنامه نویسا و بازار، منابع آموزشی، به روز بودن، سادگی، میزان دسترسی به منابع سیستم، کد باز بودن یا پولی بودن و هزار تا فاکتور دیگه هست که با توجه به اونا میتونیم به مقایسه زبان ها و فریم ورک ها بپردازیم، پس نیاز هاتونو دقیقا بسنجید بعد سوالتونو با جزئیات کامل عنوان کنید، تا هم خودتون به نتیجه خوب برسید و هم به دیگران کمک کنید.

----------


## csvbcscp

اگر با جزئیات می تونید سوال بپرسید بسم الله، وگرنه بهتره فقط به مطالب دیگران گوش کنید، شاید به نتیجه مطلوبتون دست پیدا کردید
اگه هنوز نمی دونید باید وارد کدوم حوزه بشید
مثلا وب یا دسکتاپ، یا به عبارت دیگه هنوز در اول راهید، من چند تا پیشنهاد براتون دارم
1.	نیاز هاتونو مشخص کنید
2.	به مطالعه مفاهیم پایه مثل شی گرایی و فریم ورک ها(مثلاً دات نت) بپردازید
3.	اگر تجربه کار با زبان های Native مثل C++‎ رو دارید، به *مقایسه* اون با کد های مدیریت شده مثل C#‎ بپردازید، و بعد با توجه به نتایجی که به دست آوردید یک حوزه رو برای کار خودتون  انتخاب کنید.
4.	اگه انگلیسیتون خوبه مایکروسافت webcasts های زیادی رو برای راهنمایی افراد داره که به نظر من بهترین منبع برای مقایسه است
ممنون از اینکه حرفای منو خوندید.

----------


## UfnCod3r

بسه دیگه مردیم از خنده  :قهقهه: 
نمی دونم چرا بین ایرانیا جا افتاده هی می گن کدوم زبان بهتره مدوم قویتره کدوم اسون تره :خیلی عصبانی: 
الان هرکی از ننش قهر می کنه میره ی زبان برنامه نویسی می زنه (قدیم می رفتن اونور اب خواننده می شدن با اون صدای گوشخراششون  :لبخند گشاده!: )
قرار نیست ک با اسمبل وب کار کنن
یا با جاوا اسکریپ سیستم عامل بسازن
بسته ب کارتون یک زبان برنامه نویسی استاندار انتخاب کنید (++C  :لبخند گشاده!: )
سی++ بوده، هست و خواهد بود :لبخند:

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
من فقط همین پیج رو خوندم، البته دلیلی هم نمی دیدم همش رو بخونم،
ببینید، اگر می خواهید برای کسی کار کنید، برید ببینید برنامش رو با چی نوشته، یا اکثریت با چی نوشتن، اصلا دعوا نداره.
خود من به شخصه با دلفی پشتک وارو هم می زنم و تمام نیاز هام رو در اسرع وقت انجام می دم.
یکی دیگه با سی شارپ همین کار رو می کنه.
یکی با زبان هویج ماینوس ماینوس..
بحث بر سر زبان بحث با هوده (!!) ای نیست.
توصیه شخصی من برای شروع آموزش برنامه نویسی پاسکال هست، بعد باید برید ببینید بازار چی می طلبه و احتمالا به نتیجه ای مثل سی شارپ یا جاوا می رسید.
مهم ترین بخش برنامه نویسی، پویایی ذهن برنامه نویس هست. و البته ابزار مناسب برای کاری که می خواد انجام بده.
برای یک برنامه نویس کوچ از یک زبان به زبان دیگه و یادگرفتن اصول و مبناهاش نباید بیشتر از یکی دو هفته طول بکشه.
بعدش می تونه یواش یواش روی حرفه ای شدن در اون زبان و موارد اختصاصی و تکنیک های خاص اون زبان مانور بده.
البته تمام اینها نظر شخصی منه.
خود من با دلفی کار می کنم ولی بنا به نیاز مدتی با جاوا موبایل پروگرمینگ کردم.
یه ناخونکی به اسمبلی و فرترن هم زدم.
با سی شارپ میونم بد نیست ولی اصلا دوسش ندارم، ولی باهاش سایت هم نوشتم.
اف شارپ رو هم که تا به حال ندیدم ولی اگر لازم باشه باهاش کد هم می زنم. صد البته صد البته کدهای ضعیف، اما ازش ترسی ندارم. اگر مجبور بشم می شینم چند شب پی دی اف و سمپل می خونم راه می افتم.
نظر من اینه، دونستن یک زبان در سطح حرفه ای مساوی دونستن همه زبان ها در سطح معمولی هست.

موفق باشید.

----------


## eshpilen

> ما فقط میخواییم تک روی کنیم.
> 
> چه نیازی هست وقتی میشه یه نفر عمرشو رو java بزاره و یکی دیگه رو HTML 
> و در آخر این دوتا رو باهم تو یه گروه استفاده کرد ما بیایم یه نفره 200 تا زبان یاد بگیریم؟
> تازه اونم ناقص و بی در و پیکر.


خب کار گروهی و تیمی هم که همه وقت و همه جا و برای همه چیز مقدور یا بهینه نیست.
کار انفرادی هم کاربردها و مزایای خودش رو داره بجاش.
بستگی داره هدف چی باشه، آدمش کی باشه، شرایطش چی باشه.

ضمنا درمورد تعداد زبانها هم اغراق نکنید. میدونم تشبیه میکنید اما بازم اغراق میشه، چون در این حد هم دیگه زیاد و حجیم نیست.

بعدم بحث خوره ها و کسانی که اهداف غیرمالی (هم) دارن به کنار.
واقعا یه خوره میتونه خودش رو کنترل کنه و فقط بتونه بعنوان جزیی از یک تیم کار کنه و خودش به تنهایی نتونه یک چیزی رو درست کنه؟
منکه اینطوری زندگی برام لطفی نداره.
پول و تجارت جای خودش، اما همهء زندگی نیست و به آدم همه چی و هر لذتی رو که میخواد نمیده.




> میخوای یه نفره نرم افزاری مثل مایا بنویسی؟
> نمیشه که.
> گروهی باید کار کنی.


نباید لزوما حجیم ترین و گسترده ترین انواع برنامه ها رو پیش بکشیم.
برنامه های جالب و مفید زیادی میتونن باشن که اینقدر حجم کاری زیاد ندارن که یک نفر نتونه انجام بده.




> Embarcaderoصد در صد؛ اما یا وقت نیست عزیز برادر،  یا اینکه دید ادم انقد محدوده و نمیدونه کدومش بهتر هست براش؛


 خب بعضی ها هم وقت خیلی بیشتری دارن.
ضمنا منم اول نمیدونستم باید چکار کنم و از کجا شروع کنم، ولی بالاخره باید از یه جایی شروع کرد، کم کم خودت بیشتر روشن میشی و خیلی زود دستت میاد (البته به شرط داشتن پشتکار و صرف زمان کافی احتمالا + استعداد/پایه علمی و فنی درحد لازم).
خب طبیعتا ممکنه مواردی هم اشتباه یا غیربهینه انتخاب کنی، ولی این ریسک و هزینه ای هست که باید پرداخت و ارزشش رو داره. توی تقریبا هرکاری و هرچیزی این خطاپذیری ها و هزینه ها هست.

----------


## matrix-program

> چرا دعوا میکنید؟
> منظور من مرده و زنده نبود.
> اونجا نوشته زبان دارای استاندارد هست یا نه.
> زبانهایی که دارای استاندارد هستن زبانهایی هستن که روشون فکر شده و معمولا قدمت زیادی دارن و کاربرد کافثی برای استاندارد شدن داشتن.
> حالا استاندارد نبودن php دلیل نمیشه بد باشه.
> ولی استاندارد بودن C++‎ یعنی یک زبان جا افتادست.
> انتظار داشتم افرادی که لینک رو باز  میکنن انگلیسی بلد باشن.
> همین.


 خوب بابا حال و حوصله خوندن کی داره
شما گفتید از اون سبزا یکی انتخاب کنید منم گفتم خوب لابد قرمزا مردن(عجب آدم منطقی هستم من :قهقهه: )
حالا شما به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید وقت نداشتم کامل بخونم فقط دیدم وی بی قرمزه گفتم مرده

----------


## darknes666

> خب کار گروهی و تیمی هم که همه وقت و همه جا و برای همه چیز مقدور یا بهینه نیست.
> کار انفرادی هم کاربردها و مزایای خودش رو داره بجاش.


بهونه ای بیش نیست.
مگر این که برنامه اینقدر ساده باشه که این حرفو بزنیم.
تو ایران اینجوریه.




> نباید لزوما حجیم ترین و گسترده ترین انواع برنامه ها رو پیش بکشیم.
> برنامه های جالب و مفید زیادی میتونن باشن که اینقدر حجم کاری زیاد ندارن که یک نفر نتونه انجام بده.


IDM هم هجیمه که گروهی نوشتنش؟
اصلا فرض کنیم که یه نفر نشست نوشت.
خودش رو خسته میکنه.چون بعد یه مدت کرک میشه و همه ی خسارت ها میفته رو سر یه نفر.

----------


## darknes666

> بعدم بحث خوره ها و کسانی که اهداف غیرمالی (هم) دارن به کنار.
> واقعا یه خوره میتونه خودش رو کنترل کنه و فقط بتونه بعنوان جزیی از یک تیم کار کنه و خودش به تنهایی نتونه یک چیزی رو درست کنه؟
> منکه اینطوری زندگی برام لطفی نداره.
> پول و تجارت جای خودش، اما همهء زندگی نیست و به آدم همه چی و هر لذتی رو که میخواد نمیده.


 مثلا شاخترین کاری که یه برنامه نویس به تنهایی میتونه بکنه چیه؟
ما که چیز خفنی ندیدیم.





> ضمنا درمورد تعداد زبانها هم اغراق نکنید. میدونم تشبیه میکنید اما بازم اغراق میشه، چون در این حد هم دیگه زیاد و حجیم نیست.


بفرما 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ming_languages
اغراقم کجا بود؟
حالا یه سریشم این تو نیست.

----------


## darknes666

> خب بعضی ها هم وقت خیلی بیشتری دارن.
> ضمنا منم اول نمیدونستم باید چکار کنم و از کجا شروع کنم، ولی بالاخره باید از یه جایی شروع کرد، کم کم خودت بیشتر روشن میشی و خیلی زود دستت میاد (البته به شرط داشتن پشتکار و صرف زمان کافی احتمالا + استعداد/پایه علمی و فنی درحد لازم).
> خب طبیعتا ممکنه مواردی هم اشتباه یا غیربهینه انتخاب کنی، ولی این ریسک و هزینه ای هست که باید پرداخت و ارزشش رو داره. توی تقریبا هرکاری و هرچیزی این خطاپذیری ها و هزینه ها هست.


بازم تو ایران اینجوریه.
تو اروپا یا آمریکا و بعضی از کشور های دیگه مثل چین و روسیه.
مثلا یکی به گوگل علاقمند میشه و میره دنبالش ببینه چجوری میتونه تو گوگل استخدام بشه.
یکی به مایکروسافت علاقه مند میشه و همین کار رو میکنه.
اینا میرن تو بخش دلخواه کار میکنن.و هدف براشون روشنه.
یکی هم مثل فلانی نمیتونه این کار رو کنه میاد اینجوری مسیر رو طی میکنه.

----------


## یوسف زالی

> مثلا شاخترین کاری که یه برنامه نویس به تنهایی میتونه بکنه چیه؟


بازی های زیادی توسط گروه های زیر ده نفره نوشته شده اند، بعضا یک نفره.
نمی تونید بگید که هر کس به تنهایی کاری کنه کار بزرگی نمی تونه کنه.
کارهای حجیم هم لزوما خفن نیستند. نمونش کارهای CRM و اتوماسیون که بیس بسیار ساده ای دارند.
از طرفی کارهای خفن هم لزوما حجیم نیستند. مثل ویروس ها یا درایور ها.
نمی شه یک نسخه واحد برای تمام برنامه نویس ها پیچید. به این کار می گن Generalize کردن و کار درستی نیست.
یکی از کارهایی که به نظر من خیلی خوب اومد و توسط یک نفر نوشته شده بود، فیلتر شکن جامع بود.
مثال زیاده. واقعا زیاد. بستگی داره به اینکه شما از چه کاری تحت تاثیر قرار می گیری و این هم امری نسبیه.

----------


## darknes666

> بازی های زیادی توسط گروه های زیر ده نفره نوشته شده اند، بعضا یک نفره.
> نمی تونید بگید که هر کس به تنهایی کاری کنه کار بزرگی نمی تونه کنه.
> کارهای حجیم هم لزوما خفن نیستند. نمونش کارهای CRM و اتوماسیون که بیس بسیار ساده ای دارند.
> از طرفی کارهای خفن هم لزوما حجیم نیستند. مثل ویروس ها یا درایور ها.
> نمی شه یک نسخه واحد برای تمام برنامه نویس ها پیچید. به این کار می گن Generalize کردن و کار درستی نیست.
> یکی از کارهایی که به نظر من خیلی خوب اومد و توسط یک نفر نوشته شده بود، فیلتر شکن جامع بود.
> مثال زیاده. واقعا زیاد. بستگی داره به اینکه شما از چه کاری تحت تاثیر قرار می گیری و این هم امری نسبیه.


بازی با engin درست میشه و تقریبا پیچدگی کد ها پنهان میشه.
خود engin های محبوب و خوب توسط تیم های بزرگی نوشته شده.
ولی هیچ بازی ندیدم که یه نفر به تنهایی درست کنه و تو E3 نمایش داده بشه.
و از طرفی تریلرش بالای 20میلیون لایک بخوره.
ویروس هم همینطور روزانه 20000ویروس نوشته میشه ولی کدومش مثل flame بوده؟
و یا کدوم ویروس بوده که بدون وابستگی به تنهایی توسط یک نفر نوشته بشه؟
درایور هم از یه سری توابع و کتابخونه ها استفاده میکنه که یکم شبیه engin هست.
مثالی منو تحت تاثیر قرار میده که یه تریلری یا یه ویدیو ازش بزارن youtube بالای 5میلیون لایک بخوره.
راجب فیلتر شکن ها اینطور بگم که بهترین هاش گروهی نوشته شده.

----------


## یوسف زالی

> مثالی منو تحت تاثیر قرار میده که یه تریلری یا یه ویدیو ازش بزارن youtube بالای 5میلیون لایک بخوره.


با این دید باید عاشق گانگ نام استایل یا جاستین بیبر هم باشید  :قهقهه: 
شوخی کردم.
اگر نمونه خوبی به ذهنم بیاد می گم. ولی در ویروس ها و ورم ها، همین نیو فولدر، آی لاو یو، پینگ پونگ، ...

در مورد بازی هایی که شما رو تحت تاثیر قرار داده، همگی با انجین نوشته شده اند (طبق حرف خودتون) پس اونها هم خیلی عالی نیستند؟
یک نمونه مثال بزنید بررسی کنیم ببینیم با چی نوشتنش، که شما رو اینقدر به احترام وا داشته.

----------


## darknes666

> با این دید باید عاشق گانگ نام استایل یا جاستین بیبر هم باشید


اون دوتا که بحثشون جداست  :چشمک: 

بازی ها رو از یه دید دیگه باید بررسی کرد.
ولی اگر علاقه مند هستین چند بازی نام میبرم.

----------


## یوسف زالی

بفرمایید تا بررسی کنیم ببینیم دلیل محبوبیتش اصولی نوشتنشونه یا برنامه نویسی خفن یا صرفا گیم پلی خیلی خوب..
البته بهتره در قالب یک تاپیک جدا باشه تا بحث منحرف نشه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## UfnCod3r

الان من دقیقا نمی دونم بحث سره چیه هک ؟ کار گروهی ؟ وضع ایران؟  :قهقهه:  عنوان تاپیک ک ی چی دیگه می گه
فقط من این ی نکته رو بگم و برم  :خجالت: 
هر ماشین کار 10 فرد عادی را انجام می دهد اما هیچ کس نمی تواند کار یک متخصص رو انجام دهد (انیشتین  :لبخند: )

----------


## mehran901

> بو یا کدوم ویروس بوده که بدون وابستگی به تنهایی توسط یک نفر نوشته بشه؟


خیلی از ویروس ها !! ... از کظمالغیظ بگیر که یکی از معروف ترین ویروس های ایرانیه ( و البته من شخصا با برنامه نویسش دوست صمیمی هستم پس با اطلاعات قبلی گفتم اتفاقا با ویبی 6 هم نوشتن! ) تا ویروس 30ya30 که بچه بازی بود  ولی عالی منتشر شد ! ( اونم با ویبی 6 بود :ی ) بعضیا یادشونه ی نوار زرد رنگی اضافه میشد به دسکتاپ بحث سی یا سی !! میکرد .. و  و و و..

ویروس نوشتن کار سختی نیس ک ی تیم متخصص بخواد...!! البته منظورم  در اغلب موارده ،  و گیم کار بسیار سنگین تری هست...

----------


## darknes666

> خیلی از ویروس ها !! ... از کظمالغیظ بگیر که یکی از معروف ترین ویروس های ایرانیه ( و البته من شخصا با برنامه نویسش دوست صمیمی هستم پس با اطلاعات قبلی گفتم اتفاقا با ویبی 6 هم نوشتن! ) تا ویروس 30ya30 که بچه بازی بود  ولی عالی منتشر شد ! ( اونم با ویبی 6 بود :ی ) بعضیا یادشونه ی نوار زرد رنگی اضافه میشد به دسکتاپ بحث سی یا سی !! میکرد .. و  و و و..
> 
> ویروس نوشتن کار سختی نیس ک ی تیم متخصص بخواد...!! البته منظورم  در اغلب موارده ،  و گیم کار بسیار سنگین تری هست...


به هیچ وجه اینطور نیست

شما فکر کردین دوتا api بر میدارین ویروس مینیویسین اسمش میشه ویروس؟
ویروس یه نرم افزاری باید باشه بدون وابستگی.
نوشتن نرم افزار بدون وابستگی هم کار طاقت فرساییه

شما اگر یه سورس کد بدون وابستگی بزاری ببینیم ممنون میشم.
ویروسی که ویروس باشه با vb6 نوشته نمیشه.
از طرفی ماها یه چیز سطحی راجبشون بلدیم فکر کردیم دیگه خیلی ...(منظورم بعضی از افراد هست)
شما فقط بیاین یکی از توابع flame رو تحلیل کنین تا بفهمین ویروس چیه و کار گروهی میخواد یا نه

vb6 اصلا نمیتونه کد بدون وابستگی تولید کنه چه برسه به ویروس
کلا شما برداشتت از ویروس غلطه و تعریف ویروس رو اشتباه یادگرفتی

کلا بعضی از دوستان ویروس رو اینجوری تعریف میکنن:
"نرم افزاری که آنتی ویروس بهش گیر بده ویروسه"
که کاملا مشکل داره.

----------


## UfnCod3r

> از کظمالغیظ بگیر که یکی از معروف ترین ویروس های ایرانیه ( و البته من  شخصا با برنامه نویسش دوست صمیمی هستم پس با اطلاعات قبلی گفتم اتفاقا با  ویبی 6 هم نوشتن! )


ترکیدم از خنده ======))))))))
اسم این چیزی ک شما می گی ویروس نیست قارقارکه  :قهقهه:

----------


## یوسف زالی

> ويروس يه نرم افزاري بايد باشه بدون وابستگي.
> نوشتن نرم افزار بدون وابستگي هم کار طاقت فرساييه





> ويروسي که ويروس باشه با vb6 نوشته نميشه.


این جور اظهار نظر ها جالب نیست.

مثلا بنده ویروسی با دلفی نوشتم. بدون وابستگی یعنی چی نمی فهمم؟
با هر زبانی می شه ویروس نوشت. فقط ویروس ها انواع متفاوت دارن؛ اون کظم غیظ هم ورم بود نه بیشتر. سیاسی هم ورم بود. ویروس مثلا به JeeFo می گن. امیدوارم هرگز ندیده باشیدش!
دوست عزیز، یکی از توابع Flame رو بگذار لطفا بررسی کنیم.

ویروس قطعه کدی است که به برنامه متصل می شود و ... از اینجا به بعدش می شه تقسیمات ویروس.
بحث واقعا این نیست.
بیایید یک تاپیک جدا بزنید همگی اونجا بحث کنیم ببینیم به کجا می رسیم.
اما اجالتا باید بگم در حد همین سواد کم خودم می دونم که می تونید "تقریبا" هر کاری با هر زبانی انجام بدید. دیگه خونه پرش میاید و API کال می کنید حالا یا با واسطه یا بی واسطه.
می تونید حتی کرنل مود هم کد بزنید.
هر برنامه ای هرچند بزرگ، اول یک فکر بوده، بعد خرده برنامه های کوچک به هم پیوسته... تا شده اون برنامه عظیم.
بحث فنی نیست به نظر من.
برای فنی شدن و یاد گرفتن یکی مثل من، لطفا شاهد مثال بیارید.

----------


## darknes666

درمورد اینکه هر زبونی قابلیت درست کردن ویروس داره باید بگم
درسته ولی این که بدون وابستگی باشه نه.


برای ادامه ی بحث ویروس ها به اینجا مراجعه کنین.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...91#post1802391

----------


## fakhravari

C#‎‎
asp
sql server
html
java script
jquery
--------------------------
delphi7
access
--------------------------

بچه ويروس كه ميشه با هر زبوني درست كرد.
اما ويروس اساسي بايد هوشمند عمل كنه. و بايد روي هر سيستم عاملي بخوره يا جند حالته باشه.
خوب بحثش خيلي و هر چي ما براي توليد يك نرم افزار وقت ميزاريم بايد 2 برابر براي خراب كاريش وقت بزاريم.

----------


## یوسف زالی

البته مهندس با اونها می شه برنامه مخرب نوشت.
منظورم از هر زبانی، زبان هایی با کد Native بود.
خداییش با SQL فقط می شه اسکریپت نوشت دیگه :)
حالا ممکنه اسکریپت هم مخرب باشه ولی نمی تونه به یک فایل اجرایی Attach بشه.

----------


## darknes666

> C#‎‎‎‎‎‎
> asp
> sql server
> html
> java script
> jquery
> --------------------------
> delphi7
> access
> ...


تعریف من از ویروس با تعریف شما از ویروس فرق داره.
اینم شد همون
"نرم افزاری که آنتی ویروس بهش گیر بده ویروسه"
در مورد جمله ی آخرم فکر نکم اینجوری باشه.
چون بحثش کلا جداست.
حالا سیستم عامل بماند که چرا رو یکی اجرا میشه و چرا رو یکی دیگه اجرا نمیشه.

----------


## FastCode

میشه ویروس رو بی خیال بشید؟

همه میدونن که بیش از ۹۹٪ ویروس ها از نظر تعداد به شکل انفرادی نوشته شدن.
helkern
sasser
blaster
و خیلی از پروژه های معروفی که وی black hat conference راجع بهشون بحث میشه.
ولی فکر میکنم سوال دوستمون راجع به ساختن باشه نه خراب کردن.

به نظر من برای شروع بهتره با یک زبان ساده مثل python شروع کنی که اول با اصول آشنا بشی و بعد خودت بتونی برای خودت تصمیم بگیری

----------


## یوسف زالی

فکر نمی کنی شروع با پایتون باعث بد بار اومدن برنامه نویس بشه؟ دیدم که می گما D:

----------


## mehran901

> به هیچ وجه اینطور نیست
> 
> شما فکر کردین دوتا api بر میدارین ویروس مینیویسین اسمش میشه ویروس؟
> ویروس یه نرم افزاری باید باشه بدون وابستگی.
> نوشتن نرم افزار بدون وابستگی هم کار طاقت فرساییه
> 
> شما اگر یه سورس کد بدون وابستگی بزاری ببینیم ممنون میشم.
> ویروسی که ویروس باشه با vb6 نوشته نمیشه.
> از طرفی ماها یه چیز سطحی راجبشون بلدیم فکر کردیم دیگه خیلی ...(منظورم بعضی از افراد هست)
> ...


عزیزم تو نمیخواد به من تعریف ویروسو یاد بدی آفرین ؟ اسمشو هرچی میخوای بذار ولی به همه این ها چ با ویبی چ با دلفی یا هر کوفت دیگه ای نوشته بشه جزو طبقه بندی بدافزار قرار میگیره یاد گرفتی ؟ 

درضمن باید خدمتت عرض کنم که درسته که کد خروجی ویبی 6 native کامل نیس و اصلی ترین رکن اجرایی برنامه هاش موتور مجازی مسخرشه ولی اون موتور از ویندوز 98 ب بعد به صورت پیش فرض وجود داره ، خعلی دلت فایل native میخواد و میخوای stand alone ش کنی با mfc تحت سی پلاس پلاس پیادش میکنن! خعلی کارای دیگه میشه کرد اون خروجیت کد مستقل و بومی باشه ...C++‎‎ win32 و و و ... با همون ویبی هم میشه پروژه رو توسط ی مشت برنامه مزخرف مث vb power wrap ، بدون نیاز به فایل های بیس کرد ... 


درضمن من واسه چی باید واست کد بدون وابستگی !! بذارم ؟! خیلی دلت میخواد گوگل هس... پروژه های سی پلاس پلاس میتونن در حالت استاتیک بدون نیاز به کمکی ها ران شن

ملت ی جور میگن کار طاقت فرسایی و امکان نداره و و و که فک میکنی ی گروه 20 نفره نیازه واسه زدن ی کد win32

----------


## mehran901

> ترکیدم از خنده ======))))))))
> اسم این چیزی ک شما می گی ویروس نیست قارقارکه


شما راحت باش  :لبخند گشاده!: ... ی بار نصیبت بشه تجدید نظر میکنی ... از انصاف نگذریم کار خیلی قشنگی ارائه کرده البته ورژن2ش رو من میگم

----------


## darknes666

> عزیزم تو نمیخواد به من تعریف ویروسو یاد بدی  آفرین ؟ اسمشو هرچی میخوای بذار ولی به همه این ها چ با ویبی چ با دلفی یا  هر کوفت دیگه ای نوشته بشه جزو طبقه بندی بدافزار قرار میگیره یاد گرفتی ؟ 
> 
> درضمن  باید خدمتت عرض کنم که درسته که کد خروجی ویبی 6 native کامل نیس و اصلی  ترین رکن اجرایی برنامه هاش موتور مجازی مسخرشه ولی اون موتور از ویندوز 98  ب بعد به صورت پیش فرض وجود داره ، خعلی دلت فایل native میخواد و میخوای  stand alone ش کنی با mfc تحت سی پلاس پلاس پیادش میکنن! خعلی کارای دیگه  میشه کرد اون خروجیت کد مستقل و بومی باشه ...C++‎‎‎‎‎‎ win32 و و و ... با همون  ویبی هم میشه پروژه رو توسط ی مشت برنامه مزخرف مث vb power wrap ، بدون  نیاز به فایل های بیس کرد ... 
> 
> 
> درضمن من واسه چی باید واست کد  بدون وابستگی !! بذارم ؟! خیلی دلت میخواد گوگل هس... پروژه های سی پلاس  پلاس میتونن در حالت استاتیک بدون نیاز به کمکی ها ران شن
> 
> ملت ی جور میگن کار طاقت فرسایی و امکان نداره و و و که فک میکنی ی گروه 20 نفره نیازه واسه زدن ی کد win32


همون طرز تفکر های قدیمی.
هر موقع اطلاعاتت آپ شد میتونیم باهم وارد بحث بشیم.

شمایی که کار طاقت فرسا انجام ندادی بهتر راجبش حرف نزنی.
دیگه خیلی خیلی کارمون طاقت فرسا باشه یه نرم افزار معمولی برای یه کاربر معمولیه.
نکنه میخوای الان برگردی بگی من سرپرست گروهی هستم که رو سیستم عامل ملی کار میکنن؟!!

----------


## mehran901

> همون طرز تفکر های قدیمی.
> هر موقع اطلاعاتت آپ شد میتونیم باهم وارد بحث بشیم.
> 
> شمایی که کار طاقت فرسا انجام ندادی بهتر راجبش حرف نزنی.
> دیگه خیلی خیلی کارمون طاقت فرسا باشه یه نرم افزار معمولی برای یه کاربر معمولیه.
> نکنه میخوای الان برگردی بگی من سرپرست گروهی هستم که رو سیستم عامل ملی کار میکنن؟!!


ببین عزیزم نمیشه انسان خلاف جهت مسیر آب حرکت کنه ... واسه طراحی ویروس فقط اسمبلی آفریده نشده ... شمام که اینقدر مسلطی با اسمبی و وقت اضافه داری که لابد کلیه برنامه هاتو با ی زبان سطح پایین بنویسی !

واسه چی دات نت اومد ؟ ( من اصلا خوشم نمییاد ... ولی آدم نمیتونه چشماشو رو ی سری چیزا ببنده ... چون واقعا همه چیز در جهت تسریع کارها باید بهینه بشه ... فقط زمان مهمه ... وقتی مایا رو میان با کیوتی مینویسن یا مثلا فتوشاپو ... علتش اینه ی مشت برنامه نویس عمر و وقتشونو واسه توسعه کیوتی گذاشتن تا دیگه نری با اسمبی !!!!!!!! خودتو درگیر کنی ... 

آره این طرز فکر قدیمی رو همه دارن دنبال میکنن  :چشمک: 





> نکنه میخوای الان برگردی بگی من سرپرست گروهی هستم که رو سیستم عامل ملی کار میکنن؟!!


نه عزیزم اینجا جوک که نمیگیم !

بعضی از بحثا واقعا خسته کنندست ... 





> شمایی که کار طاقت فرسا انجام ندادی بهتر راجبش حرف نزنی.
> دیگه خیلی خیلی کارمون طاقت فرسا باشه یه نرم افزار معمولی برای یه کاربر معمولیه.
> !!


کار طاقت فرسا ؟ نه عزیزم فقط شما انجام دادی... شما اسمبلی رو دریاب  :قهقهه:  

خوبه ملت همین جوری ی چی میگن.... قبل از حرف زدن آدم باید فکر کنه خب ؟





> هر موقع اطلاعاتت آپ شد میتونیم باهم وارد بحث بشیم.
> 
> !!


نگران اطلاعات من نباش نگران مال خودت باش که تو تولید کد native گیر کرده! هنوز اون پست اون بالا هست که به 



> نوشتن نرم افزار بدون وابستگی هم کار طاقت فرساییه!
> !!


اشاره کردی .... مگه میخوای به اسمبلی بنویسی که کار طاقت فرسایی هست ... خونه پرس اینه میخوای کراس پلتفورم باشه ... راجب کیوتی تحقیق کن خیلی وقته داره استفاده میشه ;) 

حالا منظورتو از اینکه من آپ دیت نیستم نگرفتم ... نمیخوامم بگیرم راحت باش  :چشمک:

----------


## darknes666

QT اومد اما جای aasembly رو نگرفته.
بخش های اولیه ی ویندوز 8 با assembly نوشته شده.
QT بحثش جداست.

حالا باز شما بگو طولانی میشه
سخته
وقت میخواد
....
با این وضعیت باید به یسری چیزا اصلا فکر نکرد

----------


## mehran901

> QT اومد اما جای aasembly رو نگرفته.
> بخش های اولیه ی ویندوز 8 با assembly نوشته شده.
> QT بحثش جداست.
> 
> حالا باز شما بگو طولانی میشه
> سخته
> وقت میخواد
> ....
> با این وضعیت باید به یسری چیزا اصلا فکر نکرد


بابا این اسمبلی رو ول کن هرچیزی رو بهر کاری ساختن ... یکی بیاد اینو به این دوست عزیزمون بگه ... حرف مارو که قبول نداره...
پ ن پ میخواستی تو نوشتنش از اسمبلی استفاده نکنن ؟!

نه کیوتی بحثش جدا نیس .. شما دوس داری مغالطه کنی .. واسه اینه که این تاپیک هنوز داره با بحث های بی فایده ادامه پیدا میکنه ...

----------


## darknes666

> ببین عزیزم نمیشه انسان خلاف جهت مسیر آب حرکت  کنه ... واسه طراحی ویروس فقط اسمبلی آفریده نشده ... شمام که اینقدر مسلطی  با اسمبی و وقت اضافه داری که لابد کلیه برنامه هاتو با ی زبان سطح پایین  بنویسی !
> 
> واسه چی دات نت اومد ؟ ( من اصلا خوشم نمییاد ... ولی آدم  نمیتونه چشماشو رو ی سری چیزا ببنده ... چون واقعا همه چیز در جهت تسریع  کارها باید بهینه بشه ... فقط زمان مهمه ... وقتی مایا رو میان با کیوتی  مینویسن یا مثلا فتوشاپو ... علتش اینه ی مشت برنامه نویس عمر و وقتشونو  واسه توسعه کیوتی گذاشتن تا دیگه نری با اسمبی !!!!!!!! خودتو درگیر کنی  ... 
> 
> آره این طرز فکر قدیمی رو همه دارن دنبال میکنن 
> 
> 
> 
> نه عزیزم اینجا جوک که نمیگیم !
> ...


انتظاری بیشتر از این ندارم.
همین طرز تفکر منه که یشبه زحمات چند ساله ی جنابعالی رو بر باد و فنا میده.
همین اسمبلی که قیمت نرم افزاری که تو تعیین میکنی 40 تومن میکنه یه قرون.
آنچنان خسارتی میزنه که دیگه طرف برنامه نویسی نری.
اصلا بشین 100 سال تمرین کن هر کاری میخوای بکن ولی بازم یه شبه با اسمبلی کرک میشه  :شیطان: 
و چه طاقت فرسا باشه و چه نباشه قیمتش یه قرونه و شایدم رایگان.(اگر سرعت اینترنت بشه 1 مگ با قیمت ارزون)

از ویندوز که بالاتر نداریم.
اووووووون همه زحمتو من میخرم 2تومن
چرا؟به خاطر وجود اسمبلی

----------


## mehran901

> انتظاری بیشتر از این ندارم.
> همین طرز تفکر منه که یشبه زحمات چند ساله ی جنابعالی رو بر باد و فنا میده.
> همین اسمبلی که قیمت نرم افزاری که تو تعیین میکنی 40 تومن میکنه یه قرون.
> آنچنان خسارتی میزنه که دیگه طرف برنامه نویسی نری.
> اصلا بشین 100 سال تمرین کن هر کاری میخوای بکن ولی بازم یه شبه با اسمبلی کرک میشه 
> و چه طاقت فرسا باشه و چه نباشه قیمتش یه قرونه و شایدم رایگان.(اگر سرعت اینترنت بشه 1 مگ با قیمت ارزون)


بحث کرک جداس ... و نمیشه تحت هیچ شرایطی اونو نادیده گرفت... خب ک چ ؟! کرک میشه ؟! کرک میشه ولی نه به دست ی جوجه کرکر ... یکی از سری های بازی global offensives 2012  ، وقتی منتشر شد یکی از بزرگ ترین مراجع تولید کرک بازی ها ، میدونی چی گفت ؟ فکر می کنم که ما نتونیم به این زودی ها این رو کرک کنیم و ترسم از اینه که کرک نشه و ومجبور به خریدن نسخه اصلیش باشین ... ! آره کرک شد ولی بعد خیلی وقت!!؟!!

شما با همون اسمبلی هم کد بزن کرک میشه درساختارش تفاوتی نیس .. ;)




> انتظاری بیشتر از این ندارم.
> همین طرز تفکر منه که یشبه زحمات چند ساله ی جنابعالی رو بر باد و فنا میده.


زهی خیال باطل ...بعله بعله درست میفرمائیید شما ... متحول شدم

----------


## darknes666

> بحث کرک جداس ... و نمیشه تحت هیچ شرایطی اونو نادیده گرفت... خب ک چ ؟! کرک میشه ؟! کرک میشه ولی نه به دست ی جوجه کرکر ... یکی از سری های بازی global offensives 2012  ، وقتی منتشر شد یکی از بزرگ ترین مراجع تولید کرک بازی ها ، میدونی چی گفت ؟ فکر می کنم که ما نتونیم به این زودی ها این رو کرک کنیم و ترسم از اینه که کرک نشه و ومجبور به خریدن نسخه اصلیش باشین ... ! آره کرک شد ولی بعد خیلی وقت!!؟!!


ببینم اون موقع مگه SKIDROW بود.
الان اون موقع نی داش.
کرکر ها چه جوجش باشه و چه حرفه ای دیگه یه سازمانی واسه خودشون دارن.
الانم که گروه های گردن کلفتی داریم.
تشریف ببر facebook ببین چه گروه های زیبایی اونجا داریم.چینی ها و روس ها که دیگه نگووووو
ترکوندن.
درضمن خیالت تخت جوجه هکر زرنگ تر شماست و در حال تمرینه هر موقع 2سال متوالی تمرین کرد اون موقع میاد سراغ جدیدترین نرم افزار های شما.




> یکی از بزرگ ترین مراجع تولید کرک بازی ها ،  میدونی چی گفت ؟ فکر می کنم که ما نتونیم به این زودی ها این رو کرک کنیم و  ترسم از اینه که کرک نشه و ومجبور به خریدن نسخه اصلیش باشین ... ! آره  کرک شد ولی بعد خیلی وقت!!؟!!


بی زحمت اسمشو بگو شاید یکی خواست بره ببینه راسته یا دروغ.

----------


## mehran901

> بی زحمت اسمشو بگو شاید یکی خواست بره ببینه راسته یا دروغ.


همه اونایی که اطلاعاتشون آپدیته و تک بعدی نیستن از اینا خبر دارن عزیز ... نیاز به ذکر منبع نیس .. گوگل میتونه کمکت کنه ی گروه روسی که کرک اغلب بازی ها رو میزنه ... ;(




> درضمن خیالت تخت جوجه هکر زرنگ تر شماست و در حال تمرینه هر موقع 2سال متوالی تمرین کرد اون موقع میاد سراغ جدیدترین نرم افزار های شما.


من ی زمونی عشق کرک بودم ...  :قهقهه: 

عزیزم بعد 2سال نیا که باید برگردی ... شما قشنگ ی 3  4 سالی باید کار کنی تا حرف واسه گفتن داشته باشی

----------


## UfnCod3r

darkness کوچولو کلا بحثو منحرف کرد  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اینجا جای اسمبلی و هک و کرک نیست
ب خدا فهمیدیم تو هک بلدی

یکی این تاپیکو قفل کنه ملت ریختن اینجا دعوا می بینن شده چاله میدون  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## darknes666

> ه
> عزیزم بعد 2سال نیا که باید برگردی ... شما قشنگ ی 3  4 سالی باید کار کنی تا حرف واسه گفتن داشته باشی


امنیت برنامه های شما به درجه ی 2 نمیرسه چه برسه که من بخوام 4سال براش زحمت بکشم

اینم یه جک دیگه که ممکنه بگی
"من سرپرست گروه تولید پروتکتور UPX  هستم"

خیالت تخت من از 13 سالگی شروع کردم.
هم سن شما شم ....
شما فقط اسم گروه رو بگو الکی نپیچون.


گروه اینقدر زیاده که تو فیس بوک من نگاه میکردم از 300 رد شده.
اونوقت شما برگشتی میگی اونایی که آپدیتن میدونن.
شما که آپدیتی میگفتی دیگه.

----------


## mehran901

> امنیت برنامه های شما به درجه ی 2 نمیرسه چه برسه که من بخوام 4سال براش زحمت بکشم
> 
> اینم یه جک دیگه که ممکنه بگی
> "من سرپرست گروه تولید پروتکتور UPX  هستم"
> 
> خیالت تخت من از 13 سالگی شروع کردم.
> هم سن شما شم ....
> شما فقط اسم گروه رو بگو الکی نپیچون.


برو با اولیات بیا ... حوصله ندارم ... از همه دوستان بابت کش پیدا کردن ی بحث خیلی مسخره و الکی معذرت میخوام

----------


## darknes666

> برو با اولیات بیا ... حوصله ندارم ... از همه دوستان بابت کش پیدا کردن ی بحث خیلی مسخره و الکی معذرت میخوام


 نگا تروخدا طرز جواب دادنو.
من که اسم گروهی ندیدم.
چون وجود خارجی نداره که.
همین الانشم من که بازی های360 xbox رو بازی میکنم بازی سر تاریخ که میخواد بیاد بیرون با کرک میاد.
چه برسه به این که شما میگی من 4 سال تلاش کنم.
2سال برا من کافیه.

----------


## FastCode

> فکر نمی کنی شروع با پایتون باعث بد بار اومدن برنامه نویس بشه؟ دیدم که می گما D:


 خب پس پیشنهاد شما چیه؟
lisp؟
ruby؟
haskell؟
C؟
perl؟
php؟
java؟
D؟
pascal؟
زبون ساده زیاده.ولی به نظرم باید اینقدر ساده باشه که عمرش رو نگیره.و هم اینکه بعدا یک روزی به کارش بیاد.

----------


## darknes666

> پس مشکل کپی رایت ریشه در اسمبلی داره؟!


  :قهقهه: 

خیلی باحال بود. :چشمک: 
نمیدونم شاید به افکار فسیل شده ی من بستگی داره  :بامزه: 


 global offensives 2012 رو هم الان نگاه کردم همشون سر تاریخی که میخواستن بیان یبرون یا روز بعد کرک شدن.

----------


## UfnCod3r

> خب پس پیشنهاد شما چیه؟
> lisp؟
> ruby؟
> haskell؟
> C؟
> perl؟
> php؟
> java؟
> D؟
> ...


چرا سی++ و سی شارپ تو لیست نیس  :عصبانی: 

به نظر من سی++ چیزی فراتر از یک زبان هست
سی ++ یک زبان شی گرا نیست
سی++ هم شی گراست هم ساختار گرا
سی++ نه سطح بالاست نه سطح پایین
سی++ هم سطح بالا هست هم سطح پایین
سی++ نه سخته ن اسون
سی++ هم سخته هم اسون

هو اولا و الاخر  :لبخند گشاده!: 

البته ممکنه یکم برای کسایی ک تازه می خوان بیان سمت برنامه نویسی سخت باشه
ب نظرم بهتر ه اول سی شارپ کار کنن (مثل خودم) چون چیزایی مثل اشاره گر و ... طرف رو گیج می کنه
ن پ ن الان دوباره یکی میاد می گه کرک اسمبل هک ویرس   :خیلی عصبانی: FAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKK

----------


## یوسف زالی

> خب پس پیشنهاد شما چیه؟


فست کد جان آقا با ما هم دعوا داری؟!  :بامزه:  همه ما رو زدن، فقط با مالدیو یک یک شدیم :)
پایتون تنبل بار میاره، به نظر من (شخصی) بهتره با پاسکال شروع کنه، بعد که مفاهیم پایه مثل توابع و پروسیجر و کلاس و ارث بری رو در پاسکال یاد گرفت بره یکم در باره مسیج و ویندو و این چیزا یاد بگیره،
بعدش دیگه باید بشینه رشته انتخاب کنه که اصلا چی می خواد بشه، دی بی کار، سیستمی، یا...
بسته به نیاز و شرایط بازار یکی رو انتخاب کنه.

من هم سی پلاس پلاس رو زبون نمی دونم. دیوونس. شاس مخ کله مکعبیه! (به نقل از دوستان پاتریک در باب اسفنجیD: ) تنها زبانیه که توش همزمان از دو تا کلاس مشتق می گیری!!!! خب چی یعنی؟! دیوونس دیگه، هر کاری هم از دیوونه بر میاد!

در مورد دعوایی که راه افتاده، دوستان بزرگوار یکمی صبر پیشه کنید. به خدا راه دوری نمی ره.
حالا مثلا من سنم هزار ساله یا سه سال، ایرادی نداره اگر حرفم رو بزنم. اگر ادبیاتم یکمی تنده با آرامش رفته رفته منطقی تر می شم.
روی حرفم به خودمه اول از همه.
دعوا سر این که چی خوبه چی بده، تا مثال و اثبات ارائه نشه، دعوای اس-دق-لال پرسپولیسه!!  D;

برگردید سر اصل مطلب لطفا دوستان.
تاپیک ها رو اسپم نکنید.

----------


## SlowCode

*آقای darknes666* پسر جون به خودت رحم نمیکنی به این جماعت رحم کن اینقدر بحث الکی نکن، انگار اوقات فراغت زیادی داری :لبخند: 



> ویروسی که ویروس باشه با vb6 نوشته نمیشه.


صرفا جهت اطلاع به این صفحه سر بزن.




> شما فقط بیاین یکی از توابع flame رو تحلیل کنین تا بفهمین ویروس چیه و کار گروهی میخواد یا نه


اینا توانایی های این ویروس هست، آخه این ویروس چی داره که اینقدر ازش تعریف میکنین؟ شیطونه میگه بشین با vb6 عین اینو بنویس!!! نوشتن یه بدافزار با این قابلیت ها یه بچه بازی محسوب میشه، اگه بخوای برات مینویسم :گیج: 


Replicates via removable media, and through local networks using known vulnerabilitiesCapable of infecting Windows XP, Vista and 7 operating systemsAble capture environment sounds via the system's microphoneAble to capture screenshots when specific processes or windows are activeAble to forward saved information to a remote serverMultple command and control (C&C) servers and domains used

البته این قابلیتش خیلی خوبه:
Bypassing tens of known antiviruses, anti malware and other security software




> کلا شما برداشتت از ویروس غلطه و تعریف ویروس رو اشتباه یادگرفتی


شما تعریفش رو بگو تا همه بدونن. تا جایی که ما میدونیم تعریفش اینه:
virus: a software program capable of reproducing itself and usually  capable of causing great harm to files or other programs on the same...


در مورد مایکروسافت هم با این اوضاع مشخصه که اطلاعات کمی داری.
ساده ترین نمون همین IE هست که مایکروسافت سال 1995 نسخه 1 رو بیرون داد الان 10 تا نسخه بیرون داده که کلی مشکلات امنیتی داره و حتی نمیتونه css3 , html رو به خوبی پشتیبانی کنه! کسانی که طراحی قالب میکنن میدونن چی میگم. شما به طور تخصصی کار نکردی تا بدونی.




> هم بازی میزنه و هم سیستم عامل و هم کنسول گیم و هم فناوری های جدید مثل کینکت تولید میکنه و خیلی کارای دیگه


نه بیاد تولید نکنه 100 هزار تا کارمند داره مثلا!!

شما اینو بخون بعد میفهمی که قضیه چیه.
http://www.iclub.ir/what-i-learned-o...-for-microsoft

کلا بحث های شما بی معنی سیاهی جان. عوض نوشتن این پست ها بشین یه چیزی بخون :گیج:

----------


## darknes666

> *آقای darknes666* پسر جون به خودت رحم نمیکنی به این جماعت رحم کن اینقدر بحث الکی نکن، انگار اوقات فراغت زیادی داری
> 
> صرفا جهت اطلاع به این صفحه سر بزن.
> 
> 
> اینا توانایی های این ویروس هست، آخه این ویروس چی داره که اینقدر ازش تعریف میکنین؟ شیطونه میگه بشین با vb6 عین اینو بنویس!!! نوشتن یه بدافزار با این قابلیت ها یه بچه بازی محسوب میشه، اگه بخوای برات مینویسم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ممنون از پیشنهاد شما.

شما که با مایکروسافت اینقد مشکل داری بزار کنار.اصلا استفاده نکن.

خیلی ببخشید جسارت نباشه کله گندهاش گفتن C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ برای نوشتن flame بهترین زبانه.شما اسرار داری بنویس کدشو بزار یوتیوب یه 20میلیونی لایک بگیر.

اینم جواب تجربیات طرف تو مایکروسافت
http://damieng.com/blog/2013/06/13/working-at-microsoft(خیلی جالبه نه؟)
هرکی هرچی دستش میاد یا کپی میکنه یا از خودش مینیویسه.

----------


## SlowCode

خواهش میکنم قالبی نداشت.



> شما که با مایکروسافت اینقد مشکل داری بزار کنار.اصلا استفاده نکن.


قبلا این کار رو کردم :گیج: 



> شما اسرار داری بنویس کدشو بزار یوتیوب یه 20میلیونی لایک بگیر.


باشه مینویسم فقط نمیدونستم تو یوتیوب کد هم میزارن! معمولا کد رو تو github میزارن نه یوتیوب :کف کرده!:

----------


## darknes666

> خواهش میکنم قالبی نداشت.
> 
> قبلا این کار رو کردم
> 
> باشه مینویسم فقط نمیدونستم تو یوتیوب کد هم میزارن! معمولا کد رو تو github میزارن نه یوتیوب


الان مردم تو یوتیوب pdf میزارن کد که چیزی نیست.
جدی میگم.
یه وقتی از سر لجبازی فکر نکنین دارم دست میندازم.

----------


## UfnCod3r

> بنویس کدشو بزار یوتیوب یه 20میلیونی لایک بگیر.


بهتره قبل از ارسال پست متنی که ارسال می کنی رو بخونی
این الان بهترین جک ساله  :قهقهه:

----------


## darknes666

من دیدم. خواستی فیلمشم پیدا میکنم برات لینک میکنم.
برای شما همه چی بهترین جک ساله  :قهقهه: 
تو پست هات کلا یا مسخره میکنی یا میخندی
مثل من که تو پست هام اسمبل اسمبل میکنم  :چشمک:

----------


## darknes666

> شما اینو بخون بعد میفهمی که قضیه چیه.
> http://www.iclub.ir/what-i-learned-o...-for-microsoft


دوست عزیز آخه این دیگه واقعا غلطه

"تخصص شما معمولا اهمیت ندارد.هر ساله هزاران نفر بعد از کالج استخدام می شوند و به صورت تصادفی به تیم های مختلف می پیوندند.این مهم نیست که خواه شما در MongoDBمتخصص شوید ، اپلیکیشن های iOS  بسازید ، کاربر حرفه ای Apache  شوید ، کتابخانه شبکه ای خودتان را بسازید ، واسط کاربری ای را طراحی کنید و یا استارتاپ خودتان را شروع کنید(نگران نباشید چون من هیچکدام از این هایی که گفتم نیستم).شما استخدام شده اید که کاری که نیاز است را به انجام برسانید.من واقعا انتظارش را نداشتم.این واقعا میتواند سخت باشد که موقعیت شغلی ای را سازمانی پیدا کنید که با چیزهایی که دوست دارید هماهنگ باشد.

و در آخر، شما برای مدیران تان کار میکنید و آنها برای فیش حقوقی مدیران خودشان.من در کالج این حقیقت را نمی دانستم."
صرف نظر از اون کلمه ی قرمز خودتون برین تو قسمت استخدام مایکروسافت ببینین چی نوشته.

----------


## FastCode

> فست کد جان آقا با ما هم دعوا داری؟!  همه ما رو زدن، فقط با مالدیو یک یک شدیم :)


نه عزیزم.چرا دعوا؟من با همه دوستم.
ندیدی با شاخه گل اومدم؟
این نشون میده تا حالا دعوا های من رو ندیدی.
معمولا با چهار تا فحش شروع میشه و با پست کردن ۴ رقم آخر شماره تلفن طرف تموم میشه.



> تنها زبانیه که توش همزمان از دو تا کلاس مشتق می گیری!!!!


البته به نظر مهمترین خاصیتش همینه.خیلی جاها بهش نیاز پیدا کردم.

----------


## SlowCode

> دوست عزیز آخه این دیگه واقعا غلطه
> 
> "تخصص شما معمولا اهمیت ندارد.هر ساله هزاران نفر بعد از کالج استخدام می شوند و به صورت تصادفی به تیم های مختلف می پیوندند.این مهم نیست که خواه شما در MongoDBمتخصص شوید ، اپلیکیشن های iOS  بسازید ، کاربر حرفه ای Apache  شوید ، کتابخانه شبکه ای خودتان را بسازید ، واسط کاربری ای را طراحی کنید و یا استارتاپ خودتان را شروع کنید(نگران نباشید چون من هیچکدام از این هایی که گفتم نیستم).شما استخدام شده اید که کاری که نیاز است را به انجام برسانید.من واقعا انتظارش را نداشتم.این واقعا میتواند سخت باشد که موقعیت شغلی ای را سازمانی پیدا کنید که با چیزهایی که دوست دارید هماهنگ باشد.
> 
> و در آخر، شما برای مدیران تان کار میکنید و آنها برای فیش حقوقی مدیران خودشان.من در کالج این حقیقت را نمی دانستم."
> صرف نظر از اون کلمه ی قرمز خودتون برین تو قسمت استخدام مایکروسافت ببینین چی نوشته.


اینو کسی گفته که تو مایکروسافت کار کرده، توی وبلاگش میتونی بخونی
http://ahmetalpbalkan.com/blog/8-months-microsoft




> نه عزیزم.چرا دعوا؟من با همه دوستم.
> ندیدی با شاخه گل اومدم؟
> این نشون میده تا حالا دعوا های من رو ندیدی.
> معمولا با چهار تا فحش شروع میشه و با پست کردن ۴ رقم آخر شماره تلفن طرف تموم میشه.


فست کد جان من بدجوری سرم درد میکنه میشه شماره منو بدی؟ :کف کرده!:

----------


## یوسف زالی

> ندیدی با شاخه گل اومدم؟


آقا ما کم جنبه ایم ها :)
گل مل ببینیم وا میریم!

سی پلاس پلاس به خاطر همین داستان این قدر طرفدار داره. در حقیقت تمام نکتش به اینه که می تونی هر کاری بخوای توش کنی. خودت همه مدیریت ها رو به سبک خودت انجام بدی. قدرت اشاره گر هاش معرکه است.
سرعتش خیلی خوبه.
آبجکت هایی که بیرون می ده می شه تو اکثر زبون های Native ایمپورت کرد.
مثل زبان سطح بالا می شه API زد.
همین که کلاست رو خودت می سازی کلی قابلیته که البته به نظرم اون اولا سوتی بوده، مفهوم کلاس رو اصلاح کردن، بعد دیدن اون سوتیه خیلی کار راه اندازه، نگهش داشتن برا روز مبادا.
ما که سر در نمیاریم ولی می گن برای کرنل نوشتن حرف اول رو می زنه.

----------


## FastCode

فست کد جان من بدجوری سرم درد میکنه میشه شماره منو بدی؟ :کف کرده!: 
آخه تو پسر خوبی هستی ولی میتونی از tanavar.ayat و aradrobo بپرسی

----------


## mi_oliv17

با سلام
من دانشجوی ارشد نرم‌افزار در دانشگاه شهید بهشتی هستم!
این تاپیک به چشمم خورد دیدم مهمترین موضوع در مورد علوم کامپیوتر همیشه شروع برنامه نویسی هست!
اینکه با چه زبانی شروع کنیم!
من در مورد این میخام یه سوال بپرسم!
اگر شما جای یک مدرس بودید با چه زبانی شروع میکردید آموزش برنامه نویسی را به کسانی که اولین بار نام کامپیوتر به گوششان خورده، میدادید؟

----------


## amin32

پیام بازرگانی میان بحث گرم دوستان!




> سلام
> من می خواستم برنامه نویسی رو شروع کنم ولی هیچ دید کلی ای ندارم که تشخیص بدم کدوم زبان برای من مناسبه که از اون شروع کنم.لطفا از مدیران و دوستان هرکی میتونه راهنمایی کنه.ممنون


کاملا بستگی به هدف فرد داره . اگه هدف فقط پول در آوردن باشه اینجا مسئله برنامه سازی هست نه برنامه نویسی ( به نظر من با هم فرق دارن ) و باید راهی رو انتخاب کرد که در سریعترین زمان ممکن بشه برنامه رو ایجاد کرد. که از این نظر چارچوب دات نت تقریبا بیشتر نیاز افراد رو برطرف میکنه. که میشه برای شروع برنامه نویسی هم روش حساب کرد.

اما اگر هدف نوآوری و خلاقیت باشه و  میخواهید این توانایی رو داشته باشید که هر جانوری که با صفر و یک کار میکنه رو برنامه ریزی کنید , صد در صد C و ++C رو پیشنهاد میکنم. ولی انصافا زیاد برای افراد مبتدی مناسب نیست .
البته باید بگم vb6 که دوستان خیلی بهش عنایت داشتن هم آنچنان بد نبود . حداقل تا همین چهار سال پیش. و میتونه برای یادگیری خوب باشه چون کلا هدف اولیه بیسیک آسان بودن برای افراد مبتدی بود. سینتاکس بیسیک هم به نظرم آنچنان غیر منطقی یا سخت نیست. آخرین چیز جالبی هم که ازش دیدم این بود که با ساخت و واسط قرار دادن فایل Com میشد رجیسترها رو تغییر داد.
این نتیجه 8 سال باکتری کیبرد خوردن بنده بود در راه برنامه نویسی!

----------


## mi_oliv17

من یک مدرس در دانشگاه هستم!
بهترین زبان پیشنهادی من برای شروع یادگیری مفاهیم علوم کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی در حال حاضر زبان Python هست!
مهمترین دلیل من، انتخاب Python برای شروع برنامه نویسی در دانشگاه‌های معتبر دنیا مثل MIT، Standford و Berkley هست!

----------


## eshpilen

> بهونه ای بیش نیست.
> مگر این که برنامه اینقدر ساده باشه که این حرفو بزنیم.
> تو ایران اینجوریه.


باید روشن کنید که درمورد حجم صحبت میکنید یا پیچیدگی.
اینا با هم تفاوت دارن.
یه برنامه که حجم کارش خیلی زیاد باشه رو بله یک نفر به تنهایی نمیتونه/صرف نمیکنه انجام بده.
ولی یه نفر به شرط داشتن دانش و استعداد و پشتکار کافی میتونه برنامه های واقعا پیچیده ای رو بسازه به شرطی که حجمش بیش از حد زیاد نباشه.

نمونه برنامه های مفید و جالبی هم که یک نفر به تنهایی بتونه بنویسه بنظرم کم نیست.
من حالا دقت نکردم و الان حضور ذهن ندارم، اما فکر میکنم تاحالا بارها چنین برنامه هایی دیدم. اگر مشخصاتشون رو یادداشت میکردم الان میتونستم براتون لیست کنم.
شاید اشکال کار اینجاست که وقتی صحبت از برنامه های جالب و مفید میشه، بعنوان مثال همش دشوارترین و بزرگترین و معروفترین برنامه هایی مثل فتوشاپ و اتوکد و گیم های آنچنانی و مایا و تری دی مکس و ویندوز و اینها رو میارید.
در دنیای بازمتن هم برنامه های مفیدی که یک نفر نوشته باشه وجود دارن. بعضیا رو هم اول یک نفر نوشته، بعدا که دیدن بدردبخوره دیگران هم رفتن روش کار کردن حالا چه بصورت انفرادی و چه بصورت تیمی.
شما فکر نکنید برنامه فقط اوناست امثال فتوشاپ و اتوکد و غیره.
برنامه هایی که من مد نظرم هست میتونن اصلا GUI نداشته باشن. ممکنه رابط خط فرمان داشته باشن. بسیاری از برنامه های دنیای بازمتن و لینوکس همینطور هستن، ولی در عین حال برنامه های مهم و واقعا مفیدی هستند.

بعدم ببین خیلی از ابداعات اولیه اساسی یا مفید رو کسانی انجام میدن که دانش و توانایی های گسترده دارن.
توی خیلی زمینه ها یک نفر که فقط در یک زمینهء محدودی تخصص داره و فقط به درد جزیی از یک تیم بودن میخوره، نمیتونه پیشرفت و ابداع ایجاد بکنه. چون برای پیشرفت و ابداع نیاز هست یک دید جامع روشن و در عین حال دقیق و همراه با جزییات داشته باشی و خیلی چیزها در خیلی حیطه ها بدونی.
البته این نظر منه!
کاربرد چنین افرادی فقط این نیست که برنامه بنویسن اونم درحد فتوشاپ و اتوکد و مایا و غیره.
یک کاربرد چنین افرادی ایده و نوآوری و نوشتن بیس برنامه ها و ساختارهای جدیده.

البته افرادی هم که تخصص های محدودی دارن میتونن ایده و نوآوری داشته باشن، ولی نه در هر زمینه ای و هر چیزی. برای بعضی چیزها نیاز هست طرف همه چیز دان یا چند چیز دان باشه! در تاریخ علم و فناوری اگر نگاه کنی از این موارد رو پیدا میکنی که مدتها هیچکس نتونسته مسئله ای رو حل کنه یا ابداع و پیشرفت مهمی ایجاد کنه، اما یه روزی یک نفر که دانش و توانایی های چند حیطه ای داشته اومده و با بینش گسترده و جامعی که داشته و با ترکیب دانشش در چند حیطه و فناوری، کار مهم و واقعا مفیدی رو انجام داده.

حالا شما بگو کار گروهی و تیمی!
بله کار گروهی و تیمی خوبه، ولی کار انفرادی هم کاربرد و مزایای خودش رو داره بجاش.
کار تیمی و گروهی مقدمات و شرایط و هزینه های خاص خودش رو هم داره و همیشه به راحتی کار انفرادی نمیشه فراهمش کرد؛ گاهی اصلا امکانش نیست.
من الان بخوام یه برنامهء شخصی واسه خودم بنویسم، باید برم دنبال تیم بگردم؟ حالا یا پول بدم بهشون یا بخوان داوطلب کار کنن. شدنی هست این کار همیشه و برای همه چیز؟
خیلی وقتا بخصوص در کشورهایی مثل کشور خودمون شما اصلا افراد کافی که تخصص ها و دانش و صلاحیت و خصوصیات شخصیتی لازم رو داشته باشن برای تشکیل یک تیم واقعی و کارا، پیدا نمیکنی. پیدا کردن و تشکیل دادن تیم با افراد مناسب همیشه آسان یا شدنی نیست. بعدم ممکنه اصلا نخوای برنامت و ایده و هدفت تا اطلاع ثانوی (یا هیچوقت) در دسترس افراد دیگری قرار بگیره. بعدم ممکنه پول نداشته باشی سرمایه گذار گیر نیاری و هدف و برنامت چیزی نباشه که افراد متبحر کافی انگیزهء کافی برای جلب شدن بهش و همکاری درش داشته باشن.

بقول یکی از کاربران، شما نمیتونی همینطوری به همین راحتی مسائل رو Generalize کنی.

شما یه سری چیزها خوندی، دیدی، کار کردی، فکر نکن دیگه تمومه.
بنده هم خیلی چیزها خوندم و دیدم که شما ندیدی یا درک نکردی/نگرفتی.
شاید باریک بینی لازم رو نداشتی.

هرکس نقش خودش رو داره.
آدم با آدم شرایط با شرایط فرق میکنه.
اونی که خوره هست و شرایط مساعد داره و میره بصورت انفرادی و گسترده کار میکنه هم به جای خودش به درد میخوره و همین آدمها بخشی از علم و فناوری رو پیشرفت دادن.

حالا اگر دید رو محدود کنی خب بحث فرق میکنه. مثلا بگی هدف فقط بحث تجارت و اقتصاد.

بنده هم دنبال بحث تجارت و اقتصادش نبودم هیچوقت (یا حداقل اولویت اولم نبود). حداقل تاحالا. چون هم شرایطم تفاوت میکرد با اکثریت دیگران و هم خوره بودم.

الان هم زیاد برنامهء خاصی ننوشتم، ولی از نظرم واضحه که اگر بازم وقت آزاد کافی داشته باشم میتونم خیلی برنامه های جالب و مفیدی رو برای شخص خودم هم که شده بنویسم.
دیگه در حد یه برنامهء دفترچه تلفن آنلاین واسه خودم که میتونم بنویسم. چرا نمیشه؟
شاید بگی آمادش هست. خب خیلی چیزا هست، ولی بارها پیش اومده در یه زمینه ای سرچ کردم تحقیق کردم چندین و چند برنامه رو به زحمت دانلود و تست کردم که هرکدام یه مشکلاتی داشتن به هر دلیلی از هر نوعی با موفقیت اجرا نشدن یا مشکل داشتن یا خصوصیات مد نظر من رو نداشتن.
مثلا من شاید دفترچه تلفن آماده پیدا کنم ولی در امنیتش شک داشته باشم. شاید اون خصوصیات و قابلیت هایی که خودم میخوام رو نداشته باشه. بخصوص که تخصص در زمینهء امنیت و رمزنگاری دارم.
شاید بخوام بخش دسکتاپ هم داشته باشه. شاید بخوام از یک روش رمزنگاری و امنیت اختصاصی که خودم طراحی میکنم استفاده کنه. من خیلی برنامه ها دیدم که ضعف و باگ داشتن. برنامه و کتابخانه و کد رایگان توی اینترنت زیاد هست اما نقض و ضعف و باگ هم توشون کم پیدا نمیشه (بعضی ها که حفره دارن درحد دروازه فوتبال).

هدف بنده بیشتر توانایی های شخصی برای برنامه ها و کارهای شخصی بوده.

از دانش و توانایی های گسترده ای هم که بدست آوردم استفاده هایی کردم تاحالا.
حداقلش شخصا لذتش رو بردم.
با BASH رو لینوکس برنامه نوشتم بعنوان تایمر آب پز کردن تخم مرغ!!
باور کن همین چیز به ظاهر ساده خیلی به دردم خورد، و یه خصوصیاتی داشت که از برنامه های تایمر گرافیکی هم برام مناسبتر بود؛ مثلا حتی وقتی لاگ آف میکردم هم اجرا میشد. حالا برنامه های GUI که این خصوصیات رو نداشتن و اگر هم میشد برنامه ای با سی یا سی++ یا هرچی نوشت، بهرحال با شل اسکریپت خیلی راحتتر و سریعتر این کار رو انجام دادم و از راه دیگه شاید اصلا وقت و حوصلش رو نداشتم.

با همین دانش و توانایی در خط فرمان و ساختار لینوکس، دوبار به سرور هاست سایت خودم نفوذ کردم.
با این کار در زمینهء امنیت و ساختار سرورهای لینوکس هم دانش و اطمینان بیشتری بدست آوردم و تونستم یکسری تست هایی بکنم، و حداقلش از وضع خراب امنیت شرکت هاستینگ خودم مطلع شدم و اینکه انگار ادمین هاش سواد درست و حسابی ندارن برای این کار.

من این چیزا رو دوست دارم بلد باشم.
ازش پولی درنمیاد (حداقل تاحالا و با این شرایط)، اما بازم دوست دارم به دردم میخوره لذت میبرم راه یادگیری چیزهای بیشتر رو برام باز میکنه ایده های جدیدتر و بیشتری به ذهنم میاره دنیا رو بهتر درک میکنم...




> بفرما 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ming_languages
> اغراقم کجا بود؟
> حالا یه سریشم این تو نیست.


بله اینو که تقریبا همه میدونن زبان برنامه نویسی زیاد هست، ولی عمده و اصلی و اونایی که باهاشون 100% یا حداقل 99% تمام کاربردها رو بتونی بصورت بقدر کافی مناسب/بهینه انجام بدی خیلی کمتره تعدادشون.
شاید تشبیه به زبانهای انسانی بی راه نباشه.
الان ما چند کشور چند زبان انسانی در دنیا داریم؟
آیا کسی نیاز جدی احساس میکنه که تمام زبانهای دنیا یا بخش عمده ای از اونا رو یاد بگیره؟
نه عملا در خیلی موارد همون زبان انگلیسی به تنهایی کفایت میکنه.
و نهایت میری چندتا زبان مهم دیگه مثل آلمانی و فرانسوی و عربی و شاید چینی و ژاپنی (!) رو هم یاد میگیری.
بله اگر میشد همهء زبانهای انسانی روی زمین رو یاد گرفت هم بد نبود و احتمالا خیلی مفید هم بود، ولی اول شدنی نیست، دوم بهینه نیست، صرف نمیکنه نسبت به بازدهی ای که داره.
نمیشه مطلق گرا و ایدئال گرا بود در دنیای واقعی. اینجا همه چیز نسبیه و تعادل و نسبت ها و درصدها و احتمالات حاکمه.
بنابراین ما میایم و موارد عمده که بیشترین کاربرد و تاثیر رو دارن و دست یافتنی هستند انتخاب میکنیم.
حالا بعضیا وضعیت خاص دارن. مثلا یکی ممکنه به هر علتی بره توی یک کشور خاصی اقامت کنه برای مدت طولانی؛ خب این شخص احتمالا به نفعش یا لازم خواهد بود که زبان بومی اون کشور رو یاد بگیره، حتی اگر زبان واقعا ناشناخته ای باشه و متکلمان کمی داشته باشه در دنیا.
ضمنا این زبانهای برنامه نویسی هم تاحدودی مثل قضیهء تعداد زیاد توزیع های لینوکس میمونه!
لزوما اینطور نیست که فکر کنیم به همشون واقعا نیاز بوده و به دردی میخورن و چیز خاصی دارن که زبانهای دیگه در اون زمینه کمبود مهمی دارن.
خب هرکسی ممکنه حتی از روی سرگرمی یا پژوهش، تمرین و آموزش و پروژهء تحصیلی یا حتی از روی یک حماقت و اشتباه شخصی رفته باشه بعضی از چنین چیزهایی رو بوجود آورده باشه.
یک علت اینکه تعداد اینقدر زیاده اینه که خیلی ها میتونن و آزادن که این کار رو انجام بدن.

----------


## UfnCod3r

چقدر بحثو کش می دین
با هرچی عشقتون کشید کار کنید دیگه  :خیلی عصبانی: 
حرف زدن و پست چند صد متری نوشتم خیلی اسونه کد نشون بدین (یا تلخیص از LNK TVLDZ  :لبخند: )
  پایان  :لبخند:

----------


## eshpilen

کد چی مثلا؟
بعد چطوری چی رو ثابت میکنه؟
و چه ربطی به این بحث داره؟

----------


## harand1

چرا کسی در مورد جاوا حرف نمیزنه؟ ایا این زبان برای شروع خوبه یانه؟
بعضی از دوستان C#‎ رو معرفی میکنند برای شروع من شنیدم که ماکروسافت  C#‎ رو برای مبارزه با چاوا داد بیرون و این دو زبان یه سری شباهت های به هم دارن از همه مهم تر جاوا متن بازه و توی همه ی سیستم عامل ها جواب میده 
حالا ایا جاوا برای شروع خوبه؟

----------


## FastCode

به جاوا چند بار اشاره شد و هیچ دلیلی هم برای استفاده نشدنش وجود نداره.
زبان ساده, کامل و خوبیه.

----------


## یوسف زالی

> زبان ساده, کامل و خوبیه.


با جاوا خیلی کارها میشه کرد و خیلی کارها هم نمی شه کرد. زبان کاملی نیست. اشاره گر نداره، کد Native تولید نمی کنه، نمی شه برای کرنل برنامه نوشت، از پس برنامه های سیستمی برنمیاد، برای اجرای پروژه های انترپرایز مناسبه، برای اجرای پروژه های معمولی و کوچک (زیر یک میلیون خط) به نظر من مناسب نیست، فاصله دست به کد شدنتون تا خروجی گرفتن، نسبتا زیاده، برنامه نویس های خبره اندکی داره، با دستمزد های بالا، همیشه برای برنامه نویس هاش کار هست، شی گرایی قوی ای داره، حجم کدهای نوشته شده در کارهای مساوی نسبت به زبانهای دیگه نسبتا بالاست، هزینه های برنامه نویسی معمولا بالاتری داره (به دلیل تعداد کم برنامه نویس مسلط به تکنولوژی مورد استفاده شما) ، با دونستننش می تونید روی هر سیستمی برنامه تولید کنید، اوپن سورسه و این یعنی اینکه هرروز در حال گسترشه، چند ده تا تکنولوژی و فریم ورک داره، IDE های بسیار قوی مثل Eclipse و NetBeans داره، مجانی هست، برای قطعات مختلف برنامتون معمولا کد آماده توی نت داره،  ...

برای من هم اصلا ساده نبود! این جناب فست کد همه رو با خودش می سنجه می گه آسونه :))

----------


## FastCode

از این دقیقتر نمیشد جاوا رو توصیف کرد.ولی باید هنوز قبول کنیم که توی سه تا کلمه بد توضیح ندادم.
و البته یاد گرفتنش برای من هم آسون نبود.ولی ارزش داشت.

----------


## FastCode

به نظر من به جای این کار یک poll بزاریم تا همه ی اعضا شرکت کنند و ببینیم در آخر بازار کدوم زبون رو میشه به گند کشید.

----------


## Cyrus_black

اسم تاپیک رو که خوندم برام جالب به نظر اومد ولی خب محتوای تاپیک ...

darkness:دوست عزیز بحثت خیلی جالبه،شما الان کامل اسمبلی بلدی ؟ و اینکه ایا میاید برای یک برنامه هزاران خب کد با دستورات اسمبلی میزنید که برنامه سازی کنید ؟ خیلی خوشحال میشم یه پروژه بزرگتون رو که با اسمبلی کد زدید رو ببینم
بحث کرک رو پیش کشیدید،حرفاتون خیلی جالبه،شما با افتخار دارید از کرک و ناامید کردن یه شخص از برنامه نویسی حرف میزنید ؟ (امیدوارم هیچ وقت هیچ وقت توی ایران با این طرز تفکر ما کپی رایت نداشته باشیم وگرنه به جای هرچی دانشگاه و کتابخانه و ... هست باید زندان و دادگاه تاسیس کنیم)
در ضمن خیلی خوبه اینم بدونید که هنوز خیلی چلنج ها هست که بهشون بر نخوردید ( از طرز صحبتتون اینو گفتم اگه اشتباهه بگید اصلاح کنم)چون تا حالا فکر نکنم برای برنامه های دات نت به سراغ obs های خیلی پیچیده و مبهم سازی هایی که نرم افزار های بزرگ دارن استفاده میکنند رفته باشید
فیا به فرض مثال دور زدن token ها (همین مدل ملی که امن افزار زد...!!)
اینو هم خوبه به خاطر داشته باشید توی مساله RCE زبان اسمبلی نیست که حرف اول رو میزنه،بهتره بدونید که داشتن درک کاملی از عملکرد سیستم ها خیلی مهم تره،و مورد بعدی اینکه فکر کنم بهتر باشه قبل اینکه نگاه کنیم اسمبلی توی کرک چه نقشی داره به یه مرحله قبل نگاه کنیم یعنی ابزارتون مثل Diassembler یا Debuger ها
و تا جایی که بنده میدونم اینها به زبان اسمبلی نیستند.مورد دیگه اینکه خیلی ها هستند (کسانی که RCE رو تازه شروع کردند،بدون درک کامل اسمبلی هم کارشون رو میکنند چون هم عملکرد برنامه رو درک میکنند هم به جای سعی برای یادگیری کامل اسمبلی سعی میکنند بیشتر به پرش ها و عملگر ها توجه کنند)
((((((یه مورد دیگه هم اینکه فکر کنم این ضرب المثل درخت هر چه پربار تر افتاده تر رو هنوز خیلی وقت نکردی بهش فکر کنی؟)))))
در مورد اینکه گفتید اگه از مایکروسافت دور بشیم دنیا خاموش میشه ،فکر کنم بهتره یکم دیدتون رو نسبت به اوپن سورس و گستردگی استفاده اون در حال حاضر وسیع تر کنید
در مورد کار تیمی هم همینقدر بس که تو ایران مردم اماده کار تیمی اند !!!!!!!!!!!

امیدوارم حرفام ناراحتتون نکرده باشه صرفا یه نقد ساده و کوچیک ( در حضور بقیه اساتید نقد صحبت جایز نبود اما به هر حال سعی کردم نظرمو راجع نوشته هاتون بگم)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
در مورد بحث اصلی تاپیک هم بنده فکر میکنم زبان های دات نت یا پایتون رو برای شروع کار انتخاب کنید


پ.ن:خواستم راجع بحث ویروس نویسی و انالیز بدافزار که مطرح کردید هم بگم اما از حوصله من ( الان با این وضعم :دی و )و جمع  بیننده مطلب خارجه

موفق باشید

----------


## eshpilen

من کلا فکر نمیکنم کسی که فقط دات نت بلد باشه برنامه نویس کاملی بشه.
یه نمونش رو چند وقته بطور روزمره دارم میبینم.
یه برنامه هست برای املاک به اسم پروفایل.
این برنامش تحت شبکه هست و برای ذخیره و جستجوی فایلهای املاک بکار میره و اینا!
فایلهایی رو هم بطور روزمره از سرور خودش دریافت میکنه.
خب ظاهر و امکاناتش بد نیست، اما چند مورد باگ ریز و درشت داره که تعجب میکنم چطور این برنامه رو که هزاران مشاور املاک استفاده میکنن یه تست درست و حسابی نکردن (یا شاید اصلا اینقدر توانایی نداشتن که تست هوشمندانه بکنن) و این باگها رو ندیدن و برطرف نکردن. شاید هم اینقدر عجله داشتن و بحث RAD رو ترکوندن که باگها رو میدونستن اما برطرف نکردن که وقت تلف نشه!!
از طرف دیگر اگر برنامه نویسی با دات نت اینقدر ساده و سریعه، پس احتمالا باید میتونستن باگها رو هم سریعتر و راحتتر از زبانهای دیگه رفع کنن.

مثلا یک باگی داره که باعث میشه از چند هزارتا فایلی که از سرور خودشون دریافت کردیم، بیش از 500 تای اونا در جستجوی های مشاورین املاک اصلا لیست نشه.
این باگ رو بنده شک کردم و یه تست هوشمند انجام دادم و دیدم وجود داره. همش چند دقیقه بیشتر هم وقت نبرد.
خب ظاهرا این باگ رو خودشون هم نمیدونستن، مشاورین املاک دیگر هم متوجه نشده بودن، بهشون گزارش کردیم گفتن توی نسخهء بعدی میخوان درست کنن.

خلاصه شما با دات نت میتونید برنامه سرهم کنید، اما نمیتونید برنامه نویس بی نقصی بشید.
اینطوری نیست که دات نت همه چیز رو خودش هندل کنه. بهرحال دات نت هم چیزی نیست جز یک زبان برنامه نویسی و یک فریمورک و پلتفرم.
دیگه نمیاد منطق و باگهای برنامه های شما رو هم چک و درست کنه که.

اینا این برنامه رو نوشتن اما باگهای بزرگ و ناشیانه ای توش هست که حتی نتونستن اونا رو کشف کنن، نشون میده که با دات نت میشه برنامه سرهم کرد اما درحد همون ظاهر و کارایی های کلی. دات نت نیازمندی به یک برنامه نویس واقعی رو برطرف نمیکنه. واقعا میشه با این وضع برنامه هایی نوشت برای کاربردهای مهم و جدی؟ دیده نشدن همون 500 تا فایل از بین چندهزارتا فایل خودش چیز کمی نیست؛ یه خسارت جدیه در کار مشاور املاک.

حرف درست رو کیا میزنن؟
اونایی که میگن اول باید برنامه نویس واقعی و خبره ای باشی، بعد بری از امثال دات نت و ویژوال استودیو برای صرفه جویی در وقت و انرژی ارزشمند خودت استفاده کنی.
اما اونایی که از ابتدا تا انتها برنامه نویسی رو با دات نت و ویژوال استودیو یاد میگیرن و کار میکنن، بنده دلایل و شواهد منطقی و روشنی بنظرم میرسه که باید پیشفرض رو بر این بذاریم که به اندازهء برنامه نویسان قدیمی زبانها و محیطهای دیگه برنامه نویس نمیشن درواقع!

----------


## eshpilen

جدا باورش خیلی سخته که مثلا منی که این همه با ساختمان داده کار کردم، الگوریتم های پیچیده رو مطالعه کردم، چیزهای پایه ای خوندم، پروتکل ها، فرمتها، مسائل سطح پایین، با زبانهایی مثل سی کار کردم که درش کوچکترین اشتباه سینتاکس یا منطقی دمار از روزگار درمیاره و موجب رفتارها و خطاهای تخیلی میشه که حتی آدم غیرمبتدی هم خیلی وقتا اول این فکر به ذهنش میاد که به صحت عقل رایانه و کامپایلر شک میکنه، بعد با اونی که برنامه نویسی رو با دات نت و ویژوال استودیوی عزیز با دراگ و دراپ و چندتا رابطه و declaration یاد گرفته و 50% کارهای برنامه نویسی رو خودش انجام نمیده و اصلا نمیدونه هم که چی هستن و چطور انجام میشن، در یک سطح از دانش و قدرت برنامه نویسی باشیم!

آقا انصاف خب ما کارهای شاقی کردیم.
چیزهای زیادتری دیدیم، انجام دادیم، فهمیدیم.

بعضیا میگن خب آدم به مرور میفهمه، خودش دنبالش میره.
ولی خب این حرف تاحدی غیرواقعگرایانه است.
آدمهای معدودی هستن که دنبال بیشتر از اونچه برن که واقعا خودشون رو مجبور بهش میبینن.
الان بیشتر مردم هدفشون از برنامه نویسی فقط اینه یک چیزی سرهم کنن و یه پولی به جیب بزنن.
خب واقعیته دیگه. و البته ایراد خاصی هم از این بابت بهشون نمیشه گرفت که چرا اینطور فکر میکنن و اینطوری هستن و چنین هدفی دارن؛ اونم در این مملکت با این اوضاع استثنایی.

البته شروع کردن از زبانهای سطح بالای مدرن در وهلهء اول مشکلی نداره.
ولی دیگه دات نت و ویژوال استودیو که آخه نشد آموزش برنامه نویسی! بگیم آموزش برنامه سرهم کنی بهتره! آموزش دیزان GUI و طراحی و گرافیک بهتره!
تازه بازم من میگم برنامه نویسی که با چیزهای سطح پایین و شاق و زبانهای قدیمی که باید همه کار رو درش خودش انجام بده و چک کنه دست و پنجه نرم نکرده باشه، نمیتونه درحد برنامه نویسی که این کارها رو کرده باشه.
یعنی اگر با پایتون هم رفتی کار کردی، خب حداقل به بدی دات نت و ویژوال استودیو نیست، اما بازم تا سی رو درک و کار نکرده باشی مرد کهن نمیشی (اشاره به حدیث گاو نر میخواهد و مرد کهن). شاید به زور آخرای عمرت تازه به اون درجه برسی.
این رزمی های شائولین رو دیدید؟
چرا اونقدر قوی و کامل هستن؟
چون از پایه کامل همه چیز رو کار میکنن و ریاضت بیشتری میکشن.
شما نمیتونید به سطح اونا برسید. چون اونقدر همه چیز رو و از پایه کار نکردید و نمیدونید و بدست نیاوردید؛ اونقدر زحمت نکشیدید.

خب گفتیم مشکلی با شروع برنامه نویسی از زبانهای سطح بالای مدرن و راحت وجود نداره.
ولی از یک طرف این مسئله هست که کمتر کسی که با اینا شروع کنه بعدا میره و زبانهایی مثل سی و کار سطح پایین رو هم بقدر کافی مطالعه و کار میکنه!
چون واقعا کار سختیه و انگیزه پیدا کردن براش کار هرکسی نیست.
ما هم که یک مقدار سی کار کردیم چون اون زمان اصلا نمیدونستیم پایتون و VB چیه و همچین چیزهایی وجود دارن.
بعدش توی دانشگاه یه استاد داشتیم که از سی تعریف کرد و گفت قویترین برنامه نویسهای دنیا سی کار بودن، این بود که من شیفتهء سی شدم و رفتم توی کارش (کتاب جعفرنژاد قمی رو کامل خوندم و کار کردم و نمرهء امتحان سی رو هم 19 گرفتم که براش یک پنجم اون کتاب کافی بود).
یعنی این یک مسئلهء روانشناسی و رفتارهای انسانیه تا صرفا یک تصمیم فنی.
الان اصلا یه جایی بنظرم چند وقت پیش میخوندم که نوشته بودن تعداد کسانی که بتونن و حاضر باشن برنامه نویسی سیستمی و سطح پایین کار کنن روز به روز کمتر شده و این خودش داره یه کمبود و مشکلی ایجاد میکنه. مثلا تعداد کسانی که بتونن و حاضر باشن روی کرنل لینوکس کار کنن و اون رو زنده نگه دارن، توسعه بدن، بروز کنن.
چرا؟ خب یک دلیلش اینه که امروزه این همه زبان و ابزار و محیط راحت و سریع و جذاب برای برنامه نویسی اپلیکیشن وجود داره که بیشتر افراد رو شیفتهء خودشون میکنن. دیگه کمتر کسی هست که رغبت داشته باشه برنامه نویسی سطح پایین و سیستمی رو با اون دشواری و کندی و نداشتن جذابیت ظاهری، ترجیح بده.
خداییش هم خب کارایی هایی که آدم میتونه از برنامه نویسی اپلیکیشن بگیره زیاد و جذاب هستن. فقط بحث زیبایی و جذابیت ظاهری نیست.
یعنی حتی منم که خوره بودم دیدم اگر برم توی بحث برنامه نویسی سطح بالا، چیز بیشتری عایدم میشه به نسبت وقت و انرژی ای که باید صرف کنم.
منتها من دانش و مهارت پایه برای برنامه نویسی سطح پایین و سیستمی رو هم دارم و همیشه سعی کردم بدست بیارم، چون میدونستم اونم واسه خودش یه قدرت و اساسه و ممکنه یک وقتی نیاز بشه و همچنین در برنامه نویسی سطح بالا هم بدرد میخوره.

----------


## darknes666

> در ضمن خیلی خوبه اینم بدونید که هنوز خیلی چلنج ها هست که بهشون بر نخوردید ( از طرز صحبتتون اینو گفتم اگه اشتباهه بگید اصلاح کنم)چون تا حالا فکر نکنم برای برنامه های دات نت به سراغ obs های خیلی پیچیده و مبهم سازی هایی که نرم افزار های بزرگ دارن استفاده میکنند رفته باشید
> فیا به فرض مثال دور زدن token ها (همین مدل ملی که امن افزار زد...!!)


 فقط همین قدر بگم توسط چهارتن از بهترین کرکرهایی که به شخصه دیدم تحت آموزشم(هر crackme یی که به این 4 نفر  بدین 2 ساعت بعد پچش رو پس میگیرین)
که همشون این چلنج هارو رد کردن
من یاد گرفتم پیچیده ترین چیز ها بعد یه مدت تمرین مثل آب خوردن میشن که به اونجاشم میرسم.
حتی اگر پیچیده ترین کد روی زمین رو به من بدن ترس به خودم راه نمیدم چون هر کاری هم که کنن بازم قابل تحلیل و شکستنه.
همین smart assembly که خیلی ها استفاده میکنن و فکر میکنن کرک نمیشه.
این چهار نفر مثل آب خوردن درصورت استفاده از  آخرین ورژن smart assembly برنامه رو راحت پچ میکنن و آموزشش رو گذاشتن یه جایی(نمیتونم بگم فردا پس فردا دوباره به هم اخطار میدن).
خراب کردن خیلی آسون تر از درست کردن یادتون باشه.
تعداد کرکر ها بمانمد که گروه گروه وارد دنیای مجازی میشن و تشنه ی crackme های پیچیده ترن.
عطش کرکر های حرفه ای رو فقط crackme های خیلی خیلی پیچیده خاموش میکنه بنابر این ترسی برای اونا وجود نداره که کرک میشه یا نمیشه.
یه جمله ی معروف هست که میگه
"کرکرها پشت کدها گیر نخواهند کرد  :چشمک:  یا راه را خواهند دید یا راهی خواهند ساخت"
با کمی تغییر  :لبخند گشاده!: 





> اینو هم خوبه به خاطر داشته باشید توی مساله RCE زبان اسمبلی نیست که حرف اول رو میزنه،بهتره بدونید که داشتن درک کاملی از عملکرد سیستم ها خیلی مهم تره،و مورد بعدی اینکه فکر کنم بهتر باشه قبل اینکه نگاه کنیم اسمبلی توی کرک چه نقشی داره به یه مرحله قبل نگاه کنیم یعنی ابزارتون مثل Diassembler یا Debuger ها
> و تا جایی که بنده میدونم اینها به زبان اسمبلی نیستند.مورد دیگه اینکه خیلی ها هستند (کسانی که RCE رو تازه شروع کردند،بدون درک کامل اسمبلی هم کارشون رو میکنند چون هم عملکرد برنامه رو درک میکنند هم به جای سعی برای یادگیری کامل اسمبلی سعی میکنند بیشتر به پرش ها و عملگر ها توجه کنند)


کلا منو از حرف زدن راجب کرک تحریم کردن.
ولی بازم بگم چینی ها دوتا دیباگر قوی نوشتن یکی به assembly x86(بازم از گفتن اسمش....)
و یکی دیگه به C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ QT (بازم از گفتن اسمش....) که البته چند برنامه نویس روسی و آلمانی و فرانسوی توش همکاری کردن.(که قابل توسعه هست و سایت مرجع هم براش قرار خواهد گرفت)
از نظر من بخشی از حرفاتون درست و بخشیش غلطه.
من الان مشغول تحلیل برخی مسایل امنیتی هستم.
تواین تحلیل ها متوجه چیزهایی شدم که شخص بدون بلد بودن اسمبلی محاله بفهمه.
کرکر ها خودشون به چندین دسته تقسیم میشن چیزی که بهش هیچ وقت توجه نشده همینه.
تکنیک هاشون باهم فرق داره(به شدت هم فرق داره نه که در حد چند تا متد ساده).
ولی درکل همه ی کرکر ها سعی میکنن دربند تقسیم بندی ها نباشن و همه ی تکنیک های همدیگه رو یاد بگیرن و به هم یاد بدن.





> ((((((یه مورد دیگه هم اینکه فکر کنم این ضرب المثل درخت هر چه پربار تر افتاده تر رو هنوز خیلی وقت نکردی بهش فکر کنی؟)))))


یک کلام
ضرب المثل برای همه صادق نیست.





> در مورد اینکه گفتید اگه از مایکروسافت دور بشیم دنیا خاموش میشه ،فکر کنم بهتره یکم دیدتون رو نسبت به اوپن سورس و گستردگی استفاده اون در حال حاضر وسیع تر کنید


شما فقط یه لحظه xbox one یا xbox 360 رو بزار کنار ببین چی میشه.(واسه گیمر ها که دیگه ....)

----------


## UfnCod3r

خراب کردن ی چیزی از ساختنش خیلی خیلی راحت تره
الان کشور های پیشرفته دیگه کمتر ب امنیت برنامه هاشون فکر می کنن چون قانون کپی رایت خوبی دارن + فرهنگ مردمشون
نمونش Ubisoft صد ساله سیستم قفل گزاریشم عوض نکرده
هر دفعه بازی ای میده بیرون 1 ساعت بعد کرک می شه
ولی هیچ کس از کرک استفاده نمی کنه همه نسخه اورجینال می خرن (البته بجز ایران و چند تا کشور در پیت ک براشون اهمیتی نداره)
کرک کردن و هک کردن ک الان ایرانیا بیشتر از زمینه های دیگه توش استاد شدن مخصوصا هک کردن سایتای بیچاره امریکایی کار اصلا خوبی نیست
اینجا هم انجمن کرک نیست برین خدا روزی تونو ی جای دیگه بده
دیگه بحث کرک و هک رو راه نندازین برین اشیانه  :خیلی عصبانی: 

برای برنامه نویسی اپلیکیشن سی شارپ و جاوا و امثالش کلا بدرد نمی خوره
کاری ب قابلیت هاش ندارم مشکل اصلی اینه ک این زبان ها خیلی اسونن  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اگه ب کدهای برنامه نویسان دات نت دقت کنید می بینید ک هم از نظر پرفرمنس و هم ساختار برنامه کلا چیز خوبی نمی نویسن
در واقع تو حالت منیجد فقط اسکریپت می نویسی چهار تا کلمه که هرکدوم ی کاری انجام می دن
ولی کسایی ک درکی از اسمبل دارن و با زبان های Native برنامه می نویسن معمولا اهسته تر کد می نویسن و بیشتر فکر می کنن و کد اصولی تحویل می دن
(تو زبان های ساده تر و منیجد شما فقط باید انگشتارو بزارید رو کیبورد و ب مانیتور نگاه کنید ک چی می نویسد )
سخت بودن این زبان ها برنامه نویس رو با هر بار برنامه نوشتن قوی تر می کنه (این تجربه شخصی خودم بود با 1.5 سال سی شارپ و 2 سال سی++ کار کردن )

این وسط این ماکروسافتم داره همه رو از راه بدر می کنه
دات نت رو ک بد جوری حمایت می کنه
ب سی++ هم ک بدجوری گند زده و توقع داره سی++ کارا بیان منیجد سی++ :شکلک سبزه:

متاسفانه تو ایران هم اکثرا دارن از Native قافل می شن ب علت هنگیدن دانشجوها  :لبخند گشاده!: 
درصورتی ک سی++ داره بیشتر از قبل جایگاهشو پیدامی کنه
تمام بازی های مطرح جهان از انجین تا گیم پلی کلا با سی++ یا شایدم سی نوشتن
انریل 4 قراره زبان اسکریپتی شو بندازه دور و دیگه کلا سی++ بشه
ی برنامه درست حسابی پیدا نمی کنید ک با سی شارپ یا پایتون یا پاسکال یا جاوا باشه
همین ک مشین مجازی جاوا و کامپایلر سی شارپ و .. رو با سی++ نوشتن بس نیست

یادمه از پسر امه ام پرسیدم واس چی سی شارپ  می خونید می گفت اول سی امده بعد سی++ بعد سی شارپ سی شارپ هم کامل تره و هم جدیدتره  :قهقهه: 
نگا استادا چی می کنن تو کلشون بابا هر گردی گردو نیست  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## darknes666

> خراب کردن ی چیزی از ساختنش خیلی خیلی راحت تره
> الان کشور های پیشرفته دیگه کمتر ب امنیت برنامه هاشون فکر می کنن چون قانون کپی رایت خوبی دارن + فرهنگ مردمشون


آنچنانم درست نیست
فقط برو ببین چقدر مجازات داره.
چی چی فرهنگ خوب و کنار گذاشتن امنیت؟
شما برو تو کانادا یه بازی کرک شده بفروش یا بخر میفهمی چه بلایی سرت میاد




> نمونش Ubisoft صد ساله سیستم قفل گزاریشم عوض نکرده
> هر دفعه بازی ای میده بیرون 1 ساعت بعد کرک می شه
> ولی هیچ کس از کرک استفاده نمی کنه همه نسخه اورجینال می خرن (البته بجز ایران و چند تا کشور در پیت ک براشون اهمیتی نداره)


اتفاقا ubsoft هم چندین بار قفلشرو عوض کرد یه بار تو assin.. II یه بارم تو assin.. brother hood

----------


## UfnCod3r

ساختن ی برنامه یا بازی طی چند سال سخت تره یا دستکاری کردن برنامه طی 1 ساعت
دیگه هم بحث کرکو نیار
دعوت نامه اولیا می دما :قهقهه:

----------


## darknes666

> ساختن ی برنامه یا بازی طی چند سال سخت تره یا دستکاری کردن برنامه طی 1 ساعت
> دیگه هم بحث کرکو نیار
> دعوت نامه اولیا می دما


حتما باید off بدی ؟
اینو که دیگه بچه ی 6ساله هم میدونه.
در عوض این همه پست بی محتوا سعی کن به جای مسخره کردن دیگران یه چیز بنویسی طرف اومد خوند یه چیزی به اطلاعاتش اضافه بشه.
درضمن بازی داریم تا بازی.
همین الانشم اینقدر بازی داریم که حتی اسمش بین 100نفرم پخش نشده.

بازم دستکاری کردن داریم تا دسکاری کردن.

----------


## Cyrus_black

> فقط همین قدر بگم توسط چهارتن از بهترین کرکرهایی که به شخصه دیدم تحت آموزشم(هر crackme یی که به این 4 نفر  بدین 2 ساعت بعد پچش رو پس میگیرین)
> که همشون این چلنج هارو رد کردن
> من یاد گرفتم پیچیده ترین چیز ها بعد یه مدت تمرین مثل آب خوردن میشن که به اونجاشم میرسم.
> حتی اگر پیچیده ترین کد روی زمین رو به من بدن ترس به خودم راه نمیدم چون هر کاری هم که کنن بازم قابل تحلیل و شکستنه.
> همین smart assembly که خیلی ها استفاده میکنن و فکر میکنن کرک نمیشه.
> این چهار نفر مثل آب خوردن درصورت استفاده از  آخرین ورژن smart assembly برنامه رو راحت پچ میکنن و آموزشش رو گذاشتن یه جایی(نمیتونم بگم فردا پس فردا دوباره به هم اخطار میدن).
> خراب کردن خیلی آسون تر از درست کردن یادتون باشه.
> تعداد کرکر ها بمانمد که گروه گروه وارد دنیای مجازی میشن و تشنه ی crackme های پیچیده ترن.
> عطش کرکر های حرفه ای رو فقط crackme های خیلی خیلی پیچیده خاموش میکنه بنابر این ترسی برای اونا وجود نداره که کرک میشه یا نمیشه.
> ...


خوشحال میشم اسم اون 4 نفر بدونم (Nick name و اسم اصلی این دوستان رو )

گفتید من بعد یکم تمرین میتونم سخت ترین چلنج ها رو حل کنم،پس میتونم به شما بگم صرفا دارید یک مساله که بهتون یاددادن رو توی شرایط مختلف امتحان میکنید،بدون داشتن ایده خاصی از انجام کاراتون

ناراحت نشید اما فکر نمیکنید یکم زوده خودتون رو با کرکر هایی که خودشون رو پیر این کار کردن مقایسه کنید ( به خاطر این جمله که گفتید عطش فقط با حل CM های پیچیده حل میشه)

هر نرم افزاری کرک میشه اما به چه شکل ؟ مگه Core Impact نبود ؟ چه قدر طول کشید تا کرک بدن ( بماند که کرک های جالبی اخر عرضه شد تا بالاخره یک پچ به صورت خریداری شده عرضه شد :))

در مورد دیباگر گفتید ، شما از اون ابزار های چینی استفاده میکنید یا Olly و immunity ؟

تحلیل مسایل امنیتی ؟ در چه حیطه ؟ اینو یه توزیع بدید بدونم تو کدوم حیطه امنیتی دارید فعالیت میکنید شاید بشه از اونجا نمونه داد

در مورد اون ضرب المثل ، گفتید صادق نیست !!!؟؟
جالبه ولی توی جوامع در حال حاضر به این قبول نداشتن میگن غرور کاذب،چه بسا بسیاری بودن که با حل دوتا مسئله RCE و تشویق کسانی که اصلا از این علم اطلاعی نداشتن احساس کردن قدرتمند ترین شخص در این ضمینه هستند(توهین نشه ولی من فقط این حرف شما رو تحلیل کردم)

و در مورد کنسول های بازی ، یعنی از نظر شما کنسول نباشه دنیا خاموش میشه !!!؟؟؟

واقعا جالبه

----------


## darknes666

> خوشحال میشم اسم اون 4 نفر بدونم (Nick name و اسم اصلی این دوستان رو )
> 
> گفتید من بعد یکم تمرین میتونم سخت ترین چلنج ها رو حل کنم،پس میتونم به شما بگم صرفا دارید یک مساله که بهتون یاددادن رو توی شرایط مختلف امتحان میکنید،بدون داشتن ایده خاصی از انجام کاراتون
> 
> ناراحت نشید اما فکر نمیکنید یکم زوده خودتون رو با کرکر هایی که خودشون رو پیر این کار کردن مقایسه کنید ( به خاطر این جمله که گفتید عطش فقط با حل CM های پیچیده حل میشه)
> 
> هر نرم افزاری کرک میشه اما به چه شکل ؟ مگه Core Impact نبود ؟ چه قدر طول کشید تا کرک بدن ( بماند که کرک های جالبی اخر عرضه شد تا بالاخره یک پچ به صورت خریداری شده عرضه شد :))
> 
> در مورد دیباگر گفتید ، شما از اون ابزار های چینی استفاده میکنید یا Olly و immunity ؟
> ...


متاسفانه نمیتونم به بیشتر سوالاتون پاسخ بدم به جز چندتاش.
نخیر بنده ایده های خیلی جالبی هم ارایه کردم و چندین بار شده که روش های من توسط این هکران پیر like شده.

راجب کنسول گیم بنده یه مثال زدم همین الانشم ما مدیون مایکروسافتیم.

درمورد ضرب المثل این یه حقیقته همیشه استثنا وجود داره.





> در مورد اون ضرب المثل ، گفتید صادق نیست !!!؟؟
> جالبه ولی توی جوامع در حال حاضر به این قبول نداشتن میگن غرور کاذب،چه بسا بسیاری بودن که با حل دوتا مسئله RCE و تشویق کسانی که اصلا از این علم اطلاعی نداشتن احساس کردن قدرتمند ترین شخص در این ضمینه هستند(توهین نشه ولی من فقط این حرف شما رو تحلیل کردم)


من فقط رو crackme کار نمیکنم.نرم افزارم(کله گنده نه معمولی) کرک میکنم که فردا یه کی اینجوری گفت مدرک داشته باشم.گرچه فعلا موفق نشدم.




> هر نرم افزاری کرک میشه اما به چه شکل ؟ مگه Core Impact نبود ؟ چه قدر طول کشید تا کرک بدن ( بماند که کرک های جالبی اخر عرضه شد تا بالاخره یک پچ به صورت خریداری شده عرضه شد :))


در این رابطه بگم
که کرکر ها در حال حاضر دارن رویه فروم مرجع کار میکنن.وقتی تکمیل بشه شاخ ترین نرم افزار کره ی خاکی بیشتر از 30 دقیقه هم دووم نمیاره.
ما الان تو گیم SKIDROW رو داریم ولی تو قسمت های دیگه گروه خاصی فعالیت نمیکنه ولی وقتی برعکس بشه دیگه همه چی عوض میشه.

از طرفی کشوری مثل ایران که توش کرکر ها به دلیل یه سری مشکلات نمیتونن به این گروها بپیوندن خودش بحثیه.
سیستم فیلترینگم یکی از این سدهاست.سرعت اینترنت یکی دیگشه.

----------


## Cyrus_black

> متاسفانه نمیتونم به بیشتر سوالاتون پاسخ بدم به جز چندتاش.
> نخیر بنده ایده های خیلی جالبی هم ارایه کردم و چندین بار شده که روش های من توسط این هکران پیر like شده.
> 
> راجب کنسول گیم بنده یه مثال زدم همین الانشم ما مدیون مایکروسافتیم.
> 
> درمورد ضرب المثل این یه حقیقته همیشه استثنا وجود داره.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


طرز صحبتتون واقعا جالبه

پست هاتون رو که دیدم نگاه به سنتون کردم خیلی خوشحال شدم،که تو این سن شروع به کار کردید و حدس زدم نگاه و دیدتون نسبت به هم سن و سال هاتون فرق داشته باشه

اما وقتی پست هاتون رو خوندم چیز دیگه ای دستگیرم شد،شما هم دارید همون روند رو طی میکنید منتها در حیطه کاری دیگه(هم سن هاتون در گیم شما در مسئله RCE )و زیاد هستن این هم سن ها که با انجام یک کار(مثلا گرفتن دسترسی ساده از یک سایت و دیفیس اون)خودشون رو بزرگ اون علم میدونند و دیگه خدا رو بنده نیستند
امیدوارم دیدتون رو عوض کنید و سعی کنید تفکرتون رو عوض کنید و این مطمئنا خیلی بهتر خواهد بود و جای پیشرفت بیشتر به شما میده و میتونید تو فضا سایبر خیلی بهتر وبیشتر فعالیت کنید(نه اینکه بعد چند سال گم بشید)

من سعی میکنم دیگه ریپلی نکنم تو این تاپیک

موفق باشید

----------


## darknes666

> طرز صحبتتون واقعا جالبه
> 
> پست هاتون رو که دیدم نگاه به سنتون کردم خیلی خوشحال شدم،که تو این سن شروع به کار کردید و حدس زدم نگاه و دیدتون نسبت به هم سن و سال هاتون فرق داشته باشه
> 
> اما وقتی پست هاتون رو خوندم چیز دیگه ای دستگیرم شد،شما هم دارید همون روند رو طی میکنید منتها در حیطه کاری دیگه(هم سن هاتون در گیم شما در مسئله RCE )و زیاد هستن این هم سن ها که با انجام یک کار(مثلا گرفتن دسترسی ساده از یک سایت و دیفیس اون)خودشون رو بزرگ اون علم میدونند و دیگه خدا رو بنده نیستند
> امیدوارم دیدتون رو عوض کنید و سعی کنید تفکرتون رو عوض کنید و این مطمئنا خیلی بهتر خواهد بود و جای پیشرفت بیشتر به شما میده و میتونید تو فضا سایبر خیلی بهتر وبیشتر فعالیت کنید(نه اینکه بعد چند سال گم بشید)
> 
> من سعی میکنم دیگه ریپلی نکنم تو این تاپیک
> 
> موفق باشید


 :قهقهه: 
همه همینو میگن.
ولی اجازه بدین راه من اشتباه بشه.(چه بهتر حد اقلش از شر من خلاص میشین و از تعداد آدم های مسخره ای مثل من کم میشه)و خودمم میخوام همین طور بشه.
من اونقدر به کسایی که آموزشم میدن اعتماد دارم که دیگه جای بحثی نیست.

آقا جو گیر نشدم که دیگه فکر کنم خدای یه چیزی ام.
اتفاقا خیلی مونده اون چیزی که شما فکر میکنین بشم.
ولی 5 سال بعد بالاخره تموم میشه.(یعنی منم میشم یه کرکر پیر که تشنه ی crackme یه پیچیدست)
دیگه هیچی نشه حد اقلش میتونم پکر های مزخرفو آنپک کنم.
پروتکتور های معمولی رو کنار بزنم و...

و کمیت زمان رو در نظر بگیرین.
نمیشه گفت که به قدرتم اضافه نمیکنه.
اضافه میکنه ولی بسته به میزانه تلاشم.
یکی دوست داره با علمش بمب اتم درست کنه یکی دوست داره سرماخوردگی رو درمان کنه.
و اینجا منم که تصمیم میگیرم برم تو جبهه ی بدها یا جبهه ی خوب ها.

----------


## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام
دوستان قراره یک زبان برنامه نویسی به دوستمون معرفی کنیم قرار نیست که حرفه های یکدیگر را خدشه ار کنیم
اینقدر پستاتون عال بود که حس خوندنشون رو تو چندتای اول از دست دادم
و اما شما باید ببینید به چه موردی علاقه دارید
برنامه نویسی سخت افزار،شی گرا ،مال ویندوز،مال ios،مال اندرویدو..........
بعد برید دنبال کامپایلر های هرکدوم
حالا شما به چی رشته ای دقیقا علاقه دارید
در ضمن بنده اصلا اسمبلی و سی پلاس پلاس را پیشنهاد نمی کنم بخصوص اسمبلی رو

----------


## darknes666

> با عرض سلام
> دوستان قراره یک زبان برنامه نویسی به دوستمون معرفی کنیم قرار نیست که حرفه های یکدیگر را خدشه ار کنیم
> اینقدر پستاتون عال بود که حس خوندنشون رو تو چندتای اول از دست دادم
> و اما شما باید ببینید به چه موردی علاقه دارید
> برنامه نویسی سخت افزار،شی گرا ،مال ویندوز،مال ios،مال اندرویدو..........
> بعد برید دنبال کامپایلر های هرکدوم
> حالا شما به چی رشته ای دقیقا علاقه دارید
> در ضمن بنده اصلا اسمبلی و سی پلاس پلاس را پیشنهاد نمی کنم بخصوص اسمبلی رو


دوست عزیزمون که اصلا تاپیکو ول کرده رفته

----------


## یوسف زالی

> ی برنامه درست حسابی پیدا نمی کنید ک با سی شارپ یا پایتون یا پاسکال یا جاوا باشه


این حرف هم اشتباهه.
به عنوان مثال برنامه فتوشاپ ورژن یک با چی نوشته شده؟ با پاسکال! یکمی هم توش سی قاطی داره. امسال سورسش رو منتشر کرد.
برنامه های بسیار قوی ای با دلفی نوشته شدن، که با یک سرچ ساده می تونید پیداش کنید.
برنامه های قوی دیگه ای هم با وی بی نوشته شدن.
تقریبا همه چیز برمی گرده به توان و دانش برنامه نویسش.
ولی من خودم دلفی و سی پلاس پلاس و کیوت و پایتون و جاوا رو تایید می کنم!

----------


## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام



> لی من خودم دلفی و سی پلاس پلاس و کیوت و پایتون و جاوا رو تایید می کنم!


دلفی:متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه نسل دلفی کاران توی ایران داره منقرض میشه
سی++:اخه تا وقتی سی شارپ هست چرا سی پلاس پلاس
کیوت و پایتون:نمی دونم بر چه اساسی این حرف را زدید یادگیری پایتون رو به عنوان یک زبان برای شروع غلطه چون زبان .........
جاوا هم ادم رئ پیر میکونه و ایشون رو کلا از یادگیری منصرف می کنه
بهترین گزینه سی شارپ

----------


## darknes666

> با عرض سلام
> 
> دلفی:متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه نسل دلفی کاران توی ایران داره منقرض میشه
> سی++:اخه تا وقتی سی شارپ هست چرا سی پلاس پلاس
> کیوت و پایتون:نمی دونم بر چه اساسی این حرف را زدید یادگیری پایتون رو به عنوان یک زبان برای شروع غلطه چون زبان .........
> جاوا هم ادم رئ پیر میکونه و ایشون رو کلا از یادگیری منصرف می کنه
> بهترین گزینه سی شارپ


اشتباه محض

همه ی زبون ها برای خودشون چیزین.

درضمن C++‎‎‎‎‎ به راحتی C#‎‎‎‎‎ رو کنار میزنه.
پس چرا unreal engin 4  رو با C++‎‎‎‎‎ نوشتن؟
وین 8 رو هم با c,C++‎‎,assembly x86 نوشتن
درضمن برای دلفی بگم اصلا بگیریم منقرض بشه.
مگه دلیله؟

java هم زبون خوبیه و اگر علاقه داشته باشین گزینه ی مناسبی هست(نه همیشه)

----------


## eshpilen

> ی برنامه درست حسابی پیدا نمی کنید ک با سی شارپ یا پایتون یا پاسکال یا جاوا باشه


 برنامهء درست و حسابی؟
دقیقا یعنی چی؟
چه معیاری داره؟
یه برنامه ای مثل yum در لینوکس با پایتون نوشته شده.
یه برنامهء خط فرمانه برای مدیریت و نصب بسته های برنامه ها و اینها.
شاید میشه گفت یک برنامهء یوتیلیتی سیستم عامل. ولی واقعا مهم و جدی.
شاید حجم زیادی هم نداره.
ولی من نمیتونم بگم اینا برنامه های درست و حسابی نیستن.

بالاخره این زبانها هم نقش بسیار مفیدی در دنیا بازی میکنن.
برنامه های زیادی رو میشه باهاشون نوشت و در وقت و انرژی ارزشمند انسان و خصوصا برنامه نویسان صرفه جویی چشمگیری کرد.

حداقل اینطور برنامه ها رو میشه باهاشون نوشت.
عاقلانه هست که هر برنامه ای با زبانهای سی و سی++ نوشته بشه؟
وقتی که مثلا با پایتون در یک سوم اون زمان، و با ریسک و حفره های امنیتی کمتر، با خوانایی و قابلیت نگهداری و گسترش و تغییرات خیلی راحتتر و سریعتر میشه اونا رو نوشت.

تازه با پایتون به گمانم برنامه های خیلی بزرگتر و پیچیده تری هم نوشتن.
یه سایتی بود چند نمونه از اینطور برنامه ها رو لیست کرده بود.
مثلا بینش یه مورد داشت که چیزی شبیه اتوکد بود!!
حالا درسته که امکانات و سرعتش بعیده حتی نزدیک اتوکد اتودسک بوده باشه، ولی همونش هم فکر میکنم بقدر کافی بزرگ و جالب بود و قابلیت های این زبانها و برنامه نویسان خوب اونها رو نشون میداد.

فقط از نظر بحث یادگیری من میگم هرچی از پایه باشه و آدم ورزیده بشه بهتره.
اونم بیشتر درمورد محیطهایی که خیلی چیزها رو خودکار، ویژوال، و Declarative کردن.
که اوج همهء اینها رو فکر میکنم در دات نت و ویژوال استودیو میکروسافت شاهد هستیم.
وگرنه مثلا یک کسی که کار و حوزهء فعالیتش چیز دیگس (مثلا یک دانشمند فیزیک یا چیز دیگه) یا همون پایتون و جاوا هم برنامه هایی رو که نیازش هست جواب میده، دلیل زیادی نداره بره سی و سی++ یاد بگیره و جزییات فنی رایانه رو. اصولا یکی از دلایل ایجاد این زبانها همین بوده.
ولی اونی که میخواد برنامه نویس خفنی بشه، یعنی تخصص و رشتش اینه و میخواد بی نقص باشه، بنظر بنده با امثال محصولات میکروسافت که برنامه نویسی رو تبدیل به اسباب بازی بازی کردن، مشکل بتونه به این هدف برسه.
درواقع اینها هم نه اینکه فقط برای اسباب بازی بازی باشن، اما خیل عظیمی از افرادی که وارد برنامه نویسی میشن در اون سطحی نیستن که بتونیم اونا رو خیلی فراتر از این بدونیم. چون اینا بینش و قدرت و پایهء واقعی برنامه نویسی رو ندارن، اما میتونن با این ابزارها/محیطها/زبانها خیلی برنامه ها رو سرهم کنن. درواقع این لزوما اشکالی هم نداره اگر نوشتن یکسری برنامه های واقعی به واسطهء این ابزارها حتی توسط بچه های 8 ساله هم قابل انجام بشن، اما مهم و چیزی که باید بهش توجه داشت اینه که سطح و محدودهء دانش و توانایی این افراد محدوده و نمیتونن در هر شرایطی هرکاری انجام بدن و هر نوع برنامه ای رو با کیفیت قابل قبول درست کنن.

شاید بتونیم این قضیه رو با دوتا مکانیک اتومبیل مقایسه کنیم.
یکی فقط بلده قطعه عوض کنه و کلیشه ای یکسری دستورالعمل رو حفظ کرده و پیروی میکنه و با دوتا دستگاه دیباگ میزنه اشکال یابی میکنه و احتمالا مقداری هم حدس و آزمون و خطا در کارش هست و در نهایت دید جامع و دقیقی نداره و از طرز کار درونی هیچ سیستم اتومبیل سردرنمیاره، یکی دیگه دانش و بینش واقعی داره نسبت به اینکه سیستمهای اتومبیل واقعا در درونشون چی میگذره و چطور کار میکنن و مشکلات چرا و چطور بوجود میان.
طبیعتا این دوتا آدم رو نمیشه یکسان فرض کرد.
ولی اون آدم اولی هم میتونه خیلی کارها رو با همون روتین و کلیشه و حفظیات بدون درک راه بندازه.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> دلفی:متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه نسل دلفی کاران توی ایران داره منقرض میشه


اگه اینطوری بخوای در نظر بگیری، تعداد کسانی که واقعاً C++‎‎‎ کار میکنند هم خیلی کمتر از دلفی کاران است(لااقل در ایران که اینگونه است). شاید این حرف من رو مضحک بدانید. تا حدی هم به شما حق میدم. به نظر من C++‎‎‎ در ایران بیشتر در زمینه کنکور و دانشگاه کارایی دارد تا در پروژه های واقعی. این که کلی آدم پیدا بشه که فقط از یک زبان برای بررسی تست کنکور استفاده کنند که نشد محبوبیت زبان در بین مهندسان نرم افزار. مگه از این همه متقاضیان کنکور و دانشگاه چند تا برنامه نویس درست و حسابی C++‎‎‎ در میاد. من رتبه دو رقمی کنکور را هم دیده ام که C++‎‎‎ بالای 80 درصد زده بود ولی در عمل هیچ! شما فقط نباید که کمیت اهمیت بدی دوست عزیز! 



> سی++:اخه تا وقتی سی شارپ هست چرا سی پلاس پلاس


آخه C#‎‎‎ چه ربطی به C++‎‎‎ داره. یادمه که آقای عادلی نیا هم در کتاب کنکورشون نوشته بودند که C#‎‎‎ نسل بعدی C++‎‎‎ است. و همان موقع بود که با مغز رفتم توی دیوار. ایندو ربطی به هم ندارند و فقط از لحاظ سینتکس شباهت زیادی دارند. همین!



> جاوا هم ادم رئ پیر میکونه و ایشون رو کلا از یادگیری منصرف می کنه


اینطور هم نیست. جاوا جزو زبانهای نسل چهارم است و گستره بسیار زیادی دارد. اگر با فریم ورکهای آن کار کرده باشید بهتر منظور من را متوجه خواهید شد. به عنوان مثال یقین دارم که هیچ فریم ورکی را برای ساخت برنامه های Enterprise بهتر از Oracle ADF نخواهید یافت.



> بهترین گزینه سی شارپ


بهترین برای چه کاری؟ اینکه بگیم که مثلاً فلان زبون بهتره یک حرف کاملاً غیر منطقی و غیر فنی است. ابتدا باید حوزه کاری کاملاً مشخص شود و بعد باید بررسی کرد که در فلان حوزه کاری کدام زبان برنامه نویسی بهتر است. می دانم که این جو زدگی از دانشگاههای ایران شروع شده که به جای اینکه به دانشجو دید فنی بدن فقط جو الکی رو القا می کنند. البته از این استادان بی سوادی که من در طول این چند سال دیده ام بیشتر از این هم توقع ندارم.

----------


## یوسف زالی

> دلفی:متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه نسل دلفی کاران توی ایران داره منقرض میشه
> سی++:اخه تا وقتی سی شارپ هست چرا سی پلاس پلاس
> کیوت و پایتون:نمی دونم بر چه اساسی این حرف را زدید یادگیری پایتون رو به عنوان یک زبان برای شروع غلطه چون زبان .........
> جاوا هم ادم رئ پیر میکونه و ایشون رو کلا از یادگیری منصرف می کنه
> بهترین گزینه سی شارپ


این دیگه چیه؟!!!
اولا که من برای یادگیری در پست های قبل گفتم چی خوبه و این ها رو در کل در مقایسه با قدرت گفتم،
ثانیا برای حرفهاتون دلیل می تونید بیارید؟
دلفی در ایران مورد اجحاف قرار گرفته. می پذیرم. ولی فوق العاده قدرتمند هست. مخصوصا با نسخ امسال و پارسال که ارائه شد. به هر کی می گی دلفی یاد دلفی 7 می افته و با اون مقایسه می کنه! اگرچه در سال خودش ماکروسافت رو خیلی ترسوند. توصیه می کنم به XE4 یک نگاهی بندازید.
تا وقتی سی شارپ هست ... !!!!!! فکر کنم این صحبت حاصل موضع گیری باشه. یا شاید نمی دونستید که صحبت من در مورد قدرت زبان بود.
بقیش رو هم روی همین جساب می گذارم.

سی شارپ زبانیه که نمی دونم چرا با این که 3 بار بهش مراجعه کردم هر بار بیشتر حالم ازش به هم خورده. شاید سلیقه شخصی من باشه. نمی دونم.
با جاوا که کار می کنی آدم یاد بدهکاری هاش می افته ولی خیلی اصولی هست و یواش یواش خوشت میاد و عاشقش می شی.
سی پلاس پلاس رو کجای دلم بذارم آخه؟! فقط بهش فحش می دم! آچار فرانسه ای هست که فقط متخصصش می فهمتش. خیلی خیلی قویه.

باز تاکید کنم، اینها نظرات شخصی بنده هست. دعوا هم ندارم  :گیج: 
ولی در خصوص بررسی یادگیری باید حرف زده بشه تا مرتبط به تاپیک باشه.
الان این که اسمبلی چقدر برای کرک قدرت داره داستان اینجا نیست.
شما با اسمبلی یک پورت باز کنید و باهاش یک Packet به یک وب سرویس بفرستید و خروجیش رو روی نمودار نمایش بدید. اگر زیر 3 روز کار برد من دربست مخلص اون آدم می شم.
هر زبانی را بهر کاری ساختند.
صرف نظر از قسمت آموزش (توصیه = پاسکال، در درجه دوم سی) هر کس باید ببینه چی می خواد، بعد بره دنبال اون کار.
من دی بی می خوام می رم دنبال دلفی.
این هوک (و نه هک) می خواد می ره دنبال سی پلاس پلاس.
اون کرک می خواد می ره دنبال اسمبلی.

بحث بی فایده نکنید دوستان. با شاهد مثال صحبت کنبد. موضوع تاپیک مشخصه. برای موضوعات جنبی، همون طور که برای ویروس ایجاد شد، تاپیک جدا بزنید.
بنده مدیر نیستم و مدیر بازی رو هم دوست ندارم. انتظار دارم وقتی میام این پستها رو می خونم در رابطه با موضوعش باشه و وقتم رو تلف نکنم.
شده مثل fb که اسم صفحه مثلا هست انجمن برنامه نویسان پلاس پلاس، بعد توش از خاطرات شمال ممد آقا و خشک شدن دریاچه و ترول های پدر خشمگین مطلب می گذارن.

موفق باشید!

----------


## eshpilen

بنظرم ما میتونیم برنامه نویسان رو مثل چیزی که در رشته های دیگر هست به سه دسته تقسیم کنیم:

- تکنسین

- مهندس

- دانشمند

- اون مکانیک که فقط کلیشه حفظ کرده و تنها با قطعه عوض کردن سر و کار داره میشه تکنسین.
- مهندس کسی است که قابلیتش بیشتر از این حده. حداقل میدونه مثلا سیستم ترمز چطوری کار میکنه، موتور چطوری کار میکنه، و میتونه یه ترفندها و کارهایی فراتر از قطعه عوض کردن بزنه، میتونه خلاقیت و ایده های خارج از آموخته های پایه داشته باشه و کارهایی بکنه برای خودش. طرز کار و اصول کلی و ساختمان چیزها رو میدونه.
- دانشمند کسیه که دانش عمیق داره از هرچیزی در حیطهء تخصصش. یعنی از دونستن طرز کار کلی و حفظ بودن و استفاده کردن از چند فرمول کلیشه ای که نمیتونه چطوری از کجا اومدن فراتر. مثلا میدونه چرا مخلوط هوا و بنزین اول باید فشرده بشه بعد منفجر بشه، و اصول علمی و فرمولهای حاکم برش رو درک میکنه. مهندس هم ممکنه یک چیز کلی از این شنیده باشه و بدونه، ولی فقط حفظ کرده و دانش و درک واقعی از اصول علمی حاکم برش نداره.

هرکدام از اینا نقش و اهمیت خودشون رو دارن.
میشه گفت بسیاری از کسانی که با دات نت و ویژوال استودیو کار میکنن درحد تکنسین هستن (در زمینهء تخصص برنامه نویسی).
ولی مهندسان هم میتونن با این ابزارها کار کنن و مهندس درست و حسابی هم داریم که با این ابزارها کار میکنن.
کسی که بخواد با دات نت و ویژوال استودیو برنامه نویس بشه، فراتر رفتنش از سطح تکنسین با مشکل مواجه است و حداقلش بهینه نیست، چون خیلی چیزها رو نمیبینه و نمیدونه و برخورد و تجربهء مستقیم نداره خودش.

راستی محدودهء دانشمند و مهندس با هم همپوشانی هم داره.
یعنی همزمان آدم میتونه هم دانشمند باشه و هم مهندس.
ولی هر مهندسی دانشمند اون رشته نیست.

حالا این افراد هرکدام یک جاهایی بیشتر به درد میخورن.
یک جاهایی هست مهندس کارش حتی از دانشمند بهتره و حتی دانشمنده ممکنه نتونه کار رو کامل و درست و به موقع انجام بده، چون مهندس در این زمینه تجربه و مهارت و حتی دانش های خاص خودش رو بیشتر داره. یعنی دانش چگونگی پیاده سازی و طرز استفاده از علوم و فناوریها رو.
ولی بخش اساسی و بزرگی از همین دانش و علوم رو دانشمندان بوجود آوردن و میارن و بدون هدایت اونا ممکن نیست.
همون تکنسین هم میتونه بخش زیادی از کارهای روتین و عادی مردم و زندگی روزمره رو راه بندازه! ولی مسلما نه همه چیز و همهء نیازها رو.

----------


## atoofy

دوستان برنامه‌نویس یه ذره ام به زبون فارسی اهمیت بدین آخه اینا چیه: ضمینه٬ پسر امه ...  :لبخند گشاده!: 

میون کلامتون از بین C و ++C یادگیری کدومش اولویت یادگیری داره و اینکه سی پلاس پلاس پوشش میده زبان C را یا نه. همپوشانی این‌ها در چه حد هست.

ممنون

----------


## csvbcscp

> دوستان برنامه‌نویس یه ذره ام به زبون فارسی اهمیت بدین آخه اینا چیه: ضمینه٬ پسر امه ... 
> 
> میون کلامتون از بین C و ++C یادگیری کدومش اولویت یادگیری داره و اینکه سی پلاس پلاس پوشش میده زبان C را یا نه. همپوشانی این‌ها در چه حد هست.
> 
> ممنون


 C++‎ تمام امکانات C  رو در خودش داره، که شی گرایی رو هم بهش اضافه کرده، یه بهبود هایی هم در اون صورت گرفته
من اصلا یادگیری زبان C  رو به شما پیشنهاد نمی کنم
با اینکه خیلی از کتاب ها از این روش غلط استفاده می کنن، اما این درست نیست که در ابتدا ذهن خواننده کتاب با مفاهیم برنامه نویسی قدیمی ساخت یافته درگیر بشه و عادت کنه
و بعد ازش انتظار داشته باشیم یک دفعه تغییر رویه بده ، و به شی گرایی سوئیچ کنه
برای یادگیری سی ++ کتاب *رابرت لی فور* فو العادس

----------


## UfnCod3r

> دوستان برنامه‌نویس یه ذره ام به زبون فارسی اهمیت بدین آخه اینا چیه: ضمینه٬ پسر امه ... 
> میون کلامتون از بین C و ++C یادگیری کدومش اولویت یادگیری داره و اینکه سی  پلاس پلاس پوشش میده زبان C را یا نه. همپوشانی این‌ها در چه حد هست.


این چیزا تبیعیه کمکم ک برنامه می نویصی همه جا رو سفر و یک می بینی دیگه این چیزا ثرت نمیشه که  :لبخند گشاده!: 

همون سی++ رو یاد بگیر
سی++ همیشه مظلوم بوده
هم از طرفه سطح پایینی هایی مثل سی و هم از طرف سطح بالایی هایی مثل سی شارپ مورد تجاوز، تمسخر و .. واقع میشه :ناراحت:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## محسن=0

> C++‎‎‎ تمام امکانات C  رو در خودش داره، که شی گرایی رو هم بهش اضافه کرده، یه بهبود هایی هم در اون صورت گرفته
> من اصلا یادگیری زبان C  رو به شما پیشنهاد نمی کنم
> با اینکه خیلی از کتاب ها از این روش غلط استفاده می کنن، اما این درست نیست که در ابتدا ذهن خواننده کتاب با مفاهیم برنامه نویسی قدیمی ساخت یافته درگیر بشه و عادت کنه
> و بعد ازش انتظار داشته باشیم یک دفعه تغییر رویه بده ، و به شی گرایی سوئیچ کنه
> برای یادگیری سی ++ کتاب *رابرت لی فور* فو العادس



والله ما که داریم با سی شرو میکنیم و بعدش میرم به سی ++  :لبخند گشاده!: .تازه اگه جا داشت با اسمبلی شرو میکردم :شیطان:

----------


## matrix-program

> C++‎ تمام امکانات C  رو در خودش داره، که شی گرایی رو هم بهش اضافه کرده، یه بهبود هایی هم در اون صورت گرفته
> من اصلا یادگیری زبان C  رو به شما پیشنهاد نمی کنم
> با اینکه خیلی از کتاب ها از این روش غلط استفاده می کنن، اما این درست نیست که در ابتدا ذهن خواننده کتاب با مفاهیم برنامه نویسی قدیمی ساخت یافته درگیر بشه و عادت کنه
> و بعد ازش انتظار داشته باشیم یک دفعه تغییر رویه بده ، و به شی گرایی سوئیچ کنه
> برای یادگیری سی ++ کتاب *رابرت لی فور* فو العادس


 لینک دانلود دارید ازش؟

----------


## FastCode

> لینک دانلود دارید ازش؟


 این کار توی این سایت ممنوعه.

----------


## atoofy

> من اصلا یادگیری زبان C  رو به شما پیشنهاد نمی کنم
> با اینکه خیلی از کتاب ها از این روش غلط استفاده می کنن، اما این درست نیست که در ابتدا ذهن خواننده کتاب با مفاهیم برنامه نویسی قدیمی ساخت یافته درگیر بشه و عادت کنه
> و بعد ازش انتظار داشته باشیم یک دفعه تغییر رویه بده ، و به شی گرایی سوئیچ کنه





> سی++ همیشه مظلوم بوده
> هم از طرفه سطح پایینی هایی مثل سی و هم از طرف سطح بالایی هایی مثل سی شارپ مورد تجاوز، تمسخر و .. واقع میشه





> والله ما که داریم با سی شرو میکنیم و بعدش میرم به سی ++ .تازه اگه جا داشت با اسمبلی شرو میکردم


ممنون
اینا یعنی بازم سی سطخ پایین تر از ++C هست؟ مگه نمیگین ++C همون C هست منتها کامل تر + شی گرایی٬‌ پس چطور سی میتونه سطح پایین تر باشه وقتی سی پلاس پلاس هم همه اون ویژگی‌ها و دسترسی ها را داره.
بعدم یه سوال دیگه الان سی مثلا مهجور تر نشده و اینکه کم کم به سمت بازنشستگی رفته باشه؟ که بجاش همه برن ++C و چند سال دیگه کلن سی پلاس پلاس جایگزینش شه؟ با همون قدرت اولیه داره ادامه میده و برنامه نویس جدید جذب میکنه؟

----------


## csvbcscp

> لینک دانلود دارید ازش؟


نه متاسفانه، من فقط یک نسخه چاپی ازش دارم
یک کتاب دو جلدیه
ارزش خریدن داره، شاید اغراق امیز باشه اما این بهترین کتابیه که تا حالا نظیرشو پیدا نکردم

----------


## shervin_agh67

> والله ما که داریم با سی شرو میکنیم و بعدش میرم به سی ++ .تازه اگه جا داشت با اسمبلی شرو میکردم


خوب اینجوری اگه پیش بری که باید سیر تاریخی زبانهای برنامه نویسی رو طی کنی !!!! به نظر منم با سی ++ یا جاوا شروع کن.

----------


## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام



> بنظرم ما میتونیم برنامه نویسان رو مثل چیزی که در رشته های دیگر هست به سه دسته تقسیم کنیم:
> 
> - تکنسین
> 
> - مهندس
> 
> - دانشمند


(بهتر بود برای این حرفتون به قول دوستمون مثال یا دلیلی می اوردید)
فکر میکنم خودتون جواب این سوال که بهترین زبان برنامه نویسه برای شروع را دادید(البته این برداشت منه)
قبول دارید هر ادمی که می خواد تکنسین یا مهندس بشه باید درجات قبلی را تا حی پبیماید
شما میگید کسی که با ویژوال استودیو کار میکنه همون تکنسینه پس کسی که می خواهد مهندس یا دانشمند بشه باید یکم تکنسین هم باشه
پس بهتره برای شروع از ویژوال استودیو شروع کنه
ولی حرف اولم بستگی داره ایشون بخواد تو چه زمینه ای وارد شه
با تشکر

----------


## FastCode

> ممنون
> اینا یعنی بازم سی سطخ پایین تر از ++C هست؟ مگه نمیگین ++C همون C هست منتها کامل تر + شی گرایی٬‌ پس چطور سی میتونه سطح پایین تر باشه وقتی سی پلاس پلاس هم همه اون ویژگی‌ها و دسترسی ها را داره.
> بعدم یه سوال دیگه الان سی مثلا مهجور تر نشده و اینکه کم کم به سمت بازنشستگی رفته باشه؟ که بجاش همه برن ++C و چند سال دیگه کلن سی پلاس پلاس جایگزینش شه؟ با همون قدرت اولیه داره ادامه میده و برنامه نویس جدید جذب میکنه؟





> پس چطور سی میتونه سطح پایین تر باشه؟


C++‎ ویزگی هایی مثل template یا multiple inheritance داره که به علت قدرت و پیچیدگی زیادشون هیچ زبون دیگه ای به پاش نمیرسه.برای همین نمیتونه خیلی راحت با مثلا assembly ارتباط برقرار کنه.(دقت کنید گفتم خیلی راحت.یعنی هنوز راحته ولی خیلی نه)
http://www.cplusplus.com/forum/general/70179/
http://www.cplusplus.com/forum/general/75347/
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4...y-use-c-over-c
لینک comment ه اول رو هم بخون



> و اینکه کم کم به سمت بازنشستگی رفته باشه؟


آمار دقیقا عکس این موضوع رو نشون میده.

----------


## matrix-program

> نه متاسفانه، من فقط یک نسخه چاپی ازش دارم
> یک کتاب دو جلدیه
> ارزش خریدن داره، شاید اغراق امیز باشه اما این بهترین کتابیه که تا حالا نظیرشو پیدا نکردم


 حتما میخرمش



> این کار توی این سایت ممنوعه.


بابا من یه pdf خواستم نمیدونستم کتاب چاپیه که

----------


## بابک.م.

به نظر بنده این بحث همچنان در این تاپیک و در تاپیک های مشابه ادامه پیدا خواهد کرد.

سوالی که پاسخی بسیار ساده دارد.
برای هر مسئله باید راه حل مناسب را پیدا کرد. برای هر کاری زبان برنامه نویسی مناسبی طراحی شده است.
اما پاسخ ما به این سوال معمولا یکی از موارد زیر است:

1- یک ابزار یا فریم ورک یا IDE یا زبان برنامه نویسی را برای همه مسائل پیشنهاد می دهیم و از آن به سختی دفاع می کنیم.

2- به دنبال آچارفرانسه در دنیای نرم افزار هستیم و می خواهیم تنها از یک وسیله برای ساخت هر نرم افزاری استفاده کنیم در حالی که C++‎‎ برای آموزش مناسب نیست، پاسکال راه حل مناسبی برای وب نیست، پایتان برای تولید نرم افرار کاربردی مناسب نیست، بیسیک برای برنامه نویسی سیستمی مناسب نیست، جاوا برای Small business مناسب نیست.

اما ریشه مشکل در این است که ما جماعت برنامه نویس، نمی خواهیم زحمت آموختن و بروز کردن اطلاعات خود را بپذیرم. و همچنان  و با تعصب نادرست از دانسته های گذشته در که اکثر مواقع بروز نیستند دفاع می کنیم.

همانطور که بار ها بیان شده، آموختن و بروز کردن اطلاعات جزای از این حرفه است و هیچ وقت به پایان نمی رسد پس بهتر است راه حلی برای افزایش سرعت یادگیری خود پیدا  کنیم. یا تغییر شغل دهیم.

----------


## FastCode

> حتما میخرمش
> 
> بابا من یه pdf خواستم نمیدونستم کتاب چاپیه که


من هم همین رو گفتم.نقض copyrights در این سایت ممنوعه.و شامل pdf ه کتاب میشه.

----------


## matrix-program

> من هم همین رو گفتم.نقض copyrights در این سایت ممنوعه.و شامل pdf ه کتاب میشه.


 معذرت میخوام

----------


## eshpilen

> قبول دارید هر ادمی که می خواد تکنسین یا مهندس بشه باید درجات قبلی را تا حی پبیماید
> شما میگید کسی که با ویژوال استودیو کار میکنه همون تکنسینه پس کسی که می خواهد مهندس یا دانشمند بشه باید یکم تکنسین هم باشه
> پس بهتره برای شروع از ویژوال استودیو شروع کنه
> ولی حرف اولم بستگی داره ایشون بخواد تو چه زمینه ای وارد شه
> با تشکر


 به این مسئله قبلا اشاره کردم که مشکل اینه که به حرف آسونه ولی در عمل کمتر کسی وقتی اول از چنین زبانها و محیطهای ساده و سریع و خوشایندی شروع کنه بعدا حاضر میشه بره با زبانها و مسائل سطح پایین تر سر و کله بزنه.
یعنی عدهء زیادی میان توی این کار و به اصطلاح برنامه نویس میشن، ولی از اول تا آخر فقط دات نت و ویژوال استودیو کار میکنن و با همون یاد میگیرن. همینطور برنامه هایی هم تحویل میدن و پولی هم درمیارن. خب واقعا این افراد حاضرن بعدش به خودشون زحمت بدن؟ واسه چی؟
طرف داره پولش رو درمیاره اسم خودشم گذاشته برنامه نویس (و با این اسم خودش رو در کنار برنامه نویسان واقعی و اصیل قرار میده) باد کولر هم میخوره پول هم درمیاره.
اکثر این افراد هم آدمهای آنچنان باهمت و اصولی کاری نیستن که ازشون انتظار معجزه بره. شیفتهء دانش و فناوری و قدرت های اصیل نیستن و از اول هدف و اولویت اولشون این نبود؛ بلکه پول بوده، بعدش اسم و شخصیت و اعتبار و خودنمایی بوده، کلا آدمهای سطحی ای هستن که به همین چیزهای سطحی دلخوش هستن.
البته نمیشه خیلی هم ازشون ایراد گرفت. درواقع نمیشه اتهام زد. شاید اصلا درست نیست بهشون بگیم سطحی و کم همت. چرا؟ چون خب طرف دوست داره به من چه به کس دیگری چه وقتی میتونه و اینطوری به چیزهایی که میخواد میرسه به کس دیگر چه مربوط. اگر کارش رو هم خوب انجام میده خب کسی چه حقی داره ازش ایراد بگیره؟

البته در اینکه کارهاشون رو خوب انجام بدن شک دارم. فکر نمیکنم کسانی که در این سطح هستن واقعا بتونن همهء کارها رو بقدر کافی خوب انجام بدن. و در یک حداقل، خیلی کارها رو میشد خیلی بهتر انجام داد.
نمونش برنامه های پر از ایراد و باگ و اعصاب خوردکنی و مسائل مسخره که توی وب و دسکتاپ میبینیم. بنده بنا به شغلم با اینطور برنامه ها سر و کار داشتم از سامانه های دانشگاهی که فقط با IE کار میکنن تا همین سیستم املاک کشوری که اونم باز فقط با IE کار میکنه تا برنامهء پروفایل تحت شبکهء املاک تا برنامهء اظهارنامهء مالیاتی و غیره. خب اینا همشون کار میکنن ولی اونقدری که باید کامل و دقیق و اصولی و بدون مشکل نیستن. بعضا مشکلات نسبتا گنده و چیزهای مسخره توشون دیده میشه و مسائل اعصاب خوردکن که بنده تاحالا چندبار دچار اینها شدم و پیگیری کردم. یعنی مواردی هست که آدم میگه یعنی برنامه نویسان اینا چقدر سواد داشتن چقدر پول گرفتن چقدر وقت داشتن چقدر زحمت کشیدن مگه تست نکردن مگه رفع اشکال نمیکنن مگه فیدبک نمیگیرن که این موارد رو درست طراحی یا اصلاح نمیکنن.
تازه اینا فقط ظاهر و اینترفیس این برنامه هاست که ما بنا به شغلمون مجبوریم باهاشون سروکار داشته باشیم و درشون ریز بشیم. حالا پشت صحنه و روی سرور و امنیت و باگ و دردسرهای خودشون چه خبره، من یکی نمیدونم و دنبالش هم نبودم چون وقت و هدفی واسه این کارها نداشتم.

خب حالا من میگم اگر بازهم مشتری های بعضی از این افراد مشکلی با کارهای اینها ندارن و کارشون لابد بقدر کافی خوبه در اون کاربرد و برنامه ها و اهداف، خب مشکلی نیست، کسی نمیگه آقا برو اصولی تر یاد بگیر کامل تر یاد بگیر سی و سی++ یاد بگیر ساختمان داده و پروتکل یاد بگیره و غیره. نه کسی نمیتونه بگه باید!

ولی بحث این باید و اینها نبودم. بلکه بنده فقط خواستم طبقه بندی دانش و توانایی و مهارت برنامه نویسها مشخص بشه و صرفا به یک اسم برنامه نویس و برنامه درست کردن و پول درآوردن، نیایم همهء افراد رو در کنار هم بذاریم.
و اونی که مبتدی هست و تازه وارد، زودتر و راحتتر روشن بشه که بسته به استعداد و علاقه و شرایط و فرصت و پشتکار خودش، چه راهی رو باید چطوری طی بکنه.

تکنسین هم میتونه پول دربیاره و برنامه بنویسه (یا شاید باید بگیم بسازه!).
شاید فرصتهای شغلی خوب و درآمد مناسبی هم داشته باشن.
اما بهرحال تکنسین است.
بجز تکنسین درجه های بالاتری هم هست و کارهای دیگری که متخصص و سطح و توان و دانش خودش رو میخواد.
بحث فرصت شغلی و درآمدش رو هم اصلا ندارم. شاید از نظر اقتصادی اصلا صرف نکنه آدم توی این دور و زمونه اونم توی کشورهایی مثل ما مثلا بخواد بره دانشمند بشه. ولی خب هدف و شرایط همهء افراد که واسه اقتصاد نیست. بعضیا هم عشق و خورگی دارن، بعضیا دنبال توانایی های گسترده هستن، دنبال قدرت بیشتر، دنبال یکجور چیزهای دیگری غیر از پول، دنبال تعالی های دیگری.
اینکه یه عده جوجه دات نت و ویژوال استودیو میان بعضی وقتا جوگیر میشن که نمیدونم یک هفته و یک روز یه برنامه درست میکنن و پول میگیرن و بعد فکر میکنن تمام برنامه نویسی و برنامه نویسان همینه و اونا خیلی زرنگ و دانا و بااستعداد بودن، خب دیگه یخورده آدم رو اذیت میکنه. یعنی این افراد حق ندارن دربارهء علم و فناوری و برنامه نویسان بزرگ واقعی و دانشمندان اظهار نظر کنن و خودشون رو کنار اونها قرار بدن؛ نباید این حیطه و اهداف و ماهیت ها و سطوح دیگر رو مخدوش کنن.
باید مشخص باشه هر آدمی هر کاری چیه و در کجاست در سلسه مراتب.

ما آدم زیاد داریم که حتی سواد هم نداشتن و ندارن اما زرنگ بودن و تلاش کردن و در تجارت و اقتصاد موفق بودن و خیلی پولدار شدن. شاید راحتتر از بزرگترین نوابغ دنیا!
ولی همه چیز که این نیست. هست؟

حالا البته بحث اینکه از چیزهای مثل دات نت و ویژوال استودیو برای شروع یادگیری برنامه نویسی شروع بشه هم خودش یک بحث جداگانه ای است و درش ابهامات و سوالات و ایرادهایی بنظر میاد.
از یک طرف این محیطها جذابه و انگیزه ایجاد میکنه، ولی از طرف دیگر باید دید عوارض و سطحی نگری های دیگری رو بوجود نمیاره و یا منجر به اون نتیجه ای که بنده گفتم نمیشه؟
البته آدم اگر خودش بخواد خودآموز شروع کنه و پیش بره خب به تشخیص و نظر خودش بستگی داره. اگر انگیزه و اراده و شرایطش رو داشته باشه خب بعدا هم میتونه بره دنبال بقیهء چیزها و کامل کردن پایه و اصولش.
ولی اینکه مثلا دوره های تحصیلی و دانشگاهی رو عوض کنن و بجای سی و سی++ و اینها از دات نت و ویژوال استودیو استفاده بشه، خیلی فرق میکنه و موارد خاص خودش رو داره.
اصلا اینا محصولات میکروسافتی و انحصاری هستن و قرار دادن اونها بعنوان پایهء اولیه در محیطهای آموزشی حداقل آکادمیک، مشکل دار بنظر میاد. حالا بحث داره که چرا و مگه چی میشه. بهرحال تاثیر میذاره هم از نظر علمی و هم از نظر شخصیتی و هم از نظر آماری و سیاسی و اقتصادی و غیره. در آینده تاثیرش دیده میشه احتمالا.
اگر برنامه نویسی رو مثل ریاضی فرض کنیم که مثلا در ریاضی اول چیزهای پایه ولی نه خیلی پیچیده مثل ضرب و تقسیم و جمع و غیره رو آموزش میدن، خب در برنامه نویسی هم قاعدتا مثلا الگوریتم و اینها رو باید اول آموزش داد. و فکر نمیکنم برای این هدف، کار کردن با چیزهایی مثل ویژوال استودیو و دات نت لازم و حتی مفید باشه. مثل اینکه در کلاسهای دبستان بیان و از ماشین حساب برای آموزش ریاضی استفاده کنن!!
نه اول طرف باید حساب کردن دستی رو یاد بگیره. بعدها از ماشین حساب استفاده کنه.
حالا ما بنا به اون قاعدهء پیچیده نبودن بیش از حد و سرخورده نکردن و کم نکردن انگیزهء دانش آموزان، میتونیم بگیم که از سی و سی++ (اونم تحت داس!!) استفاده نشه و مثلا بجاش از زبانهای ساده تر و محیطهای خوشایندتری مثل پایتون استفاده بشه و تحت ویندوز باشه و خب اگر جا داشت و موردی نداشت یخورده کار GUI و گرافیک هم توش بکنن؛ شاید اگر استادها بگن و خوب روشن کنن و به دانش آموزان انگیزه بدن، دانش آموز خودش میفهمه و از سطحی نگری و افراط در این ظواهر و تنبلی برای یادگیری مباحث بنیادین و پایه و اصول خودداری میکنه. اون چیزی که معلم و استاد و دبیر میگه واقعا میتونه روی آدم تاثیر بذاره. تاثیر عمیق و طولانی مدت حتی برای یک عمر. حداقل من خودم این تجربه ها رو داشتم. شاید دانش آموز هم باید مستعد باشه. بهرحال هم اونی که مستعد باشه یه راهی رو تا آخرش میره، و بنظرم نمیشه بقیه رو زور کرد، ولی نباید همینطوری هم کامل ول کرد، چون مثل اینکه که بچه رو بدون هیچ تربیت و هشدار و سرزنش و اجبار و تنبیه و تشویق رها کنی و انتظار داشته باشی فقط با حرف زدن و راهنمایی کردن و با استفاده از عقل و ارادهء خودش بچه درست عمل بیاد و دچار هیچ انحراف و خطر جدی و اعتیاد و هزارتا چیز بد دیگه ای نشه. نه اینم واقعگرایانه نیست!

بهرحال بنده در اینکه بالاخره دورهء آموزشی از سی/سی++ یا پایتون شروع بشه شک دارم. مسئله ایست که تاکنون بصورت روشن و قاطعی بر بنده مکشوف نگشته است  :لبخند گشاده!: 
فقط میدونم من چون اول با سی کار کردم خوب ورزیده و با اراده شدم و یادگیری چیزهای دیگر برام ساده تر و سریع تر شد.
البته دروغ نگم اول اولش یک مقداری با بیسیک روی کمودور 64 کار کرده بودم!! یعنی از نظر الگوریتم با یک زبان سطح بالا تجربهء قبلی داشتم. ولی اون یه چیزی تفریحی و غیراصولی بود بدون هیچ الگو و سرفصل خاصی. اون زمان سنم زیاد نبود. ولی علاقهء خوبی داشتم.

بعدم فکر میکنم واقعا سخته که آدم بخواد بعد از یادگیری و کار کردن با یک محیط جذاب و راحت و سریع بره دنبال یاد گرفتن چیزهای سختتر.
ولی در اینم زیاد مطمئن نیستم.
من خودم مثلا اسمبلی رو مدتها بعد رفتم یاد گرفتم. البته یک مقدار در سطح پایه و آشنایی کلی. چون کاربرد بیشتری برام نداشت.
ولی از طرفی هم چون قبلا سی کار کرده بودم اسمبلی هم برام خیلی سخت نبود و ارتباط میان اسمبلی با زبانها و مسائل سطح بالاتر رو بهتر درک میکردم و مسائل جذابی در این ارتباط به ذهنم میرسید. مثلا اینکه چطور ساختار زبانهایی مثل سی و فرایند کامپایل و فایلهای اجرایی به اسمبلی ارتباط مستقیم دارن.

----------


## eshpilen

> پایتان برای تولید نرم افرار کاربردی مناسب نیست


با پایتون هم میشه اپلیکیشن نوشت، منتها نه هر اپلیکیشن با هر شرایطی رو.
مثلا اگر بخوایم اپلیکیشن انحصاری باشه و یا به هر علت دیگری از سورس و الگوریتم یا دیتاهای درونی اون محافظت کنیم، خب پایتون بنظرم اصلا گزینهء مناسبی نیست؛ بلکه باید از یک زبان کامپایل شونده به زبان ماشین، مثل سی++ استفاده کنیم. البته در این زمینه حتی دات نت هم مناسب نیست!
بعدم باز موارد دیگری ممکنه باشن که پایتون براشون مناسب نیست. مثلا مواردی که پرفورمنس بالا نیاز داریم.
و بعدم مسئلهء غنی بودن و در دسترسی راحت و آماده بکار بودن امکانات جانبی اون زبان مثل کتابخانه های مختلف گرافیک و گیم و مالتی مدیا و غیره. مثلا فرضا روی ویندوز اگر بخوایم کار کنیم فکر نمیکنم پایتون از این نظر بتونه بر سی++ یا سی شارپ یا حتی دلفی به هیچ وجه ترجیح داده بشه. توی زبانها و محیطهای دیگه شما مشکل زیادی با اینها ندارید و همه چیز تقریبا آماده و سردسته و به مشکلی نمیخورید، اما توی پایتون حالا یه چیزی نداشته باشی گیر میکنی باید بری تحقیق کنی کمک بگیری دانلود کنی تست کنی و هزارجور مشکل و دردسر جانبی ممکنه پیش بیاد. من نظیر این مشکلات رو حتی با Qt روی ویندوز تجربه کردم و دمار از روزگارم درآمد (ولی بالاخره تاحد نیازم حلش کردم که باعث افزایش قدرت و اعتمادبنفسم شد).

----------


## csvbcscp

> به این مسئله قبلا اشاره کردم که مشکل اینه که به حرف آسونه ولی در عمل کمتر کسی وقتی اول از چنین زبانها و محیطهای ساده و سریع و خوشایندی شروع کنه بعدا حاضر میشه بره با زبانها و مسائل سطح پایین تر سر و کله بزنه.
> یعنی عدهء زیادی میان توی این کار و به اصطلاح برنامه نویس میشن، ولی از اول تا آخر فقط دات نت و ویژوال استودیو کار میکنن و با همون یاد میگیرن. همینطور برنامه هایی هم تحویل میدن و پولی هم درمیارن. خب واقعا این افراد حاضرن بعدش به خودشون زحمت بدن؟ واسه چی؟
> طرف داره پولش رو درمیاره اسم خودشم گذاشته برنامه نویس (و با این اسم خودش رو در کنار برنامه نویسان واقعی و اصیل قرار میده) باد کولر هم میخوره پول هم درمیاره.
> اکثر این افراد هم آدمهای آنچنان باهمت و اصولی کاری نیستن که ازشون انتظار معجزه بره. شیفتهء دانش و فناوری و قدرت های اصیل نیستن و از اول هدف و اولویت اولشون این نبود؛ بلکه پول بوده، بعدش اسم و شخصیت و اعتبار و خودنمایی بوده، کلا آدمهای سطحی ای هستن که به همین چیزهای سطحی دلخوش هستن.
> البته نمیشه خیلی هم ازشون ایراد گرفت. درواقع نمیشه اتهام زد. شاید اصلا درست نیست بهشون بگیم سطحی و کم همت. چرا؟ چون خب طرف دوست داره به من چه به کس دیگری چه وقتی میتونه و اینطوری به چیزهایی که میخواد میرسه به کس دیگر چه مربوط. اگر کارش رو هم خوب انجام میده خب کسی چه حقی داره ازش ایراد بگیره؟
> 
> البته در اینکه کارهاشون رو خوب انجام بدن شک دارم. فکر نمیکنم کسانی که در این سطح هستن واقعا بتونن همهء کارها رو بقدر کافی خوب انجام بدن. و در یک حداقل، خیلی کارها رو میشد خیلی بهتر انجام داد.
> نمونش برنامه های پر از ایراد و باگ و اعصاب خوردکنی و مسائل مسخره که توی وب و دسکتاپ میبینیم. بنده بنا به شغلم با اینطور برنامه ها سر و کار داشتم از سامانه های دانشگاهی که فقط با IE کار میکنن تا همین سیستم املاک کشوری که اونم باز فقط با IE کار میکنه تا برنامهء پروفایل تحت شبکهء املاک تا برنامهء اظهارنامهء مالیاتی و غیره. خب اینا همشون کار میکنن ولی اونقدری که باید کامل و دقیق و اصولی و بدون مشکل نیستن. بعضا مشکلات نسبتا گنده و چیزهای مسخره توشون دیده میشه و مسائل اعصاب خوردکن که بنده تاحالا چندبار دچار اینها شدم و پیگیری کردم. یعنی مواردی هست که آدم میگه یعنی برنامه نویسان اینا چقدر سواد داشتن چقدر پول گرفتن چقدر وقت داشتن چقدر زحمت کشیدن مگه تست نکردن مگه رفع اشکال نمیکنن مگه فیدبک نمیگیرن که این موارد رو درست طراحی یا اصلاح نمیکنن.
> تازه اینا فقط ظاهر و اینترفیس این برنامه هاست که ما بنا به شغلمون مجبوریم باهاشون سروکار داشته باشیم و درشون ریز بشیم. حالا پشت صحنه و روی سرور و امنیت و باگ و دردسرهای خودشون چه خبره، من یکی نمیدونم و دنبالش هم نبودم چون وقت و هدفی واسه این کارها نداشتم.
> ...


 با اینکه با نظرات شما اختلاف نظر اساسی دارم، اما شما رو تحسین می کنم
متشکرم که برای ما وقت گذاشتید و تجربتون رو در اختیار ما گذاشتین
من تمام نوشته های شما رو با جزئیات کامل خوندم و لذت بردم و چیز یاد گرفتم 
همیشه موفق و سربلند باشید....

----------


## UfnCod3r

*eshpilen* جان تا حالا چند تا کیبورد عوض کردی  :قهقهه: 
خیلی پستت طولانی هستن ی رحمی هم به ما که حوصله خوندن نداریم کن :ناراحت: 
ولی خب من خوندمش  :قلب:

----------


## eshpilen

حالا اینکه تازه باز سر و تهش رو زدم وگرنه داخلش چندتا زیربحث دیگه داشت  :چشمک: 

فقط یه مورد هم بهش اضافه کنم چون واقعا باید بهش اشاره میشد.

اونم بحث لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد/بازمتن هست در محیطهای آکادمیک.

واقعا وقتی لینوکس و دنیای نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن هست در دنیای امروز با این همه عظمت و غنا و موفقیت و همش از هستهء سیستم عامل تا اپلیکیشن های بزرگ و پیچیدهء مدرن بصورت اوپن سورس و از طرفی هم رایگان، واقعا ضایع نیست که توی دانشگاه ما فقط ویندوز و محصولات انحصاری و تجاری یک شرکت آمریکایی رو بذاریم بعنوان بیس آموزش؟

تازه اگر پول لایسنسش رو ندیم که خودش باز هم خفت و توهین بیشتر واسه خودمونه و هم آموزش یک فرهنگ و رفتار بد. اگر میخوایم کپی رایت و رعایت قانون و حقوق و اصول جا بیفته، پس دانشگاههای ما نباید اینطور باشن.
اگر هم پول لایسنس ها رو بدیم، بازم طور دیگه خفت و توهین بیشتر داره واسمون چون نشون میده چقدر بدبخت و بی عرضه و وابسته بودیم که حاضر شدیم این همه هزینه کنیم و پول بدیم به یک شرکت تجاری واسه محصولات انحصاریش.
حالا تازه بحث سیاسی و اینهاش به کنار. بحث امنیتش به کنار.
اینا همه هست.
در آینده این باعث میشه ما بیشتر به این شرکتها و محصولات انحصاری و تجاریشون وابسته بشیم و کمک کرده باشیم و اونا هرچه بیشتر پولهای کشورهای دیگری مثل ما رو جمع کنن و قدرتمند بشن و جایگاه خودشون رو تثبیت کنن و بتونن انحصار بیشتری روی دنیا و علم و فناوری و امکانات ایجاد کنن.
اونم یک کشوری که باهاش دشمنی داریم. البته حالا اینو ولش کن!!

بنظر من اگر ویندوز و دات نت و ویژوال استودیو کار میشه، حداقل باید دوره های آموزش لینوکس و کار کردن و برنامه نویسی روی لینوکس هم باشه.
یعنی واقعا یک دانشگاهی که اینطور نباشه اصلا دانشگاه درست و حسابی نیست!
اون چیزی که واقعا علم و آزادی و انتخاب و آگاهی است جاش توی دانشگاهه.
توی دنیا و همین کشورهای پیشرفته مثل آمریکا مگه غیر از اینه؟
بیشتر استادها و دانشجوها و محققان و دانشمندانشون میبینی با لینوکس و BSD بازمتن دارن کار میکن یا حداقل آشنایی و سابقه دارن.

یعنی یک استاد دانشگاه اگر نتونه لینوکس و بازمتن رو یاد بگیره و کار کنه و آموزش بده، مثل افراد عادی ازش بترسه، واقعا میشه بهش گفت استاد؟ سطح علمی داره؟

دانشگاهها فقط وظیفهء آموزش تجاری و اقتصادی ندارن.
دانشگاه باید همهء امکانها و آزادی و آگاهی رو برای طیف های مختلف آدمها و نقشهای مختلف اجتماع در اختیار انسانها بذاره.
دانشگاه باید الگو باشه.
حتی الگویی برای اینکه انسان بردهء تجارت و اقتصاد نباشه.
یعنی آموزش اخلاقی و شهروند خوب و مفید بودن هم بده.
باید به فکر آیندهء طولانی مدت و سیاست و امنیت کشورش هم باشه.
دانشگاه باید نابغه ها و دانشمندان آینده رو هم روشن و هدایت کنه.
باید مکان علم و آزادگی باشه.
وقتی میگیم استقلال، این از دانشگاه بلکه از همون دبستان هم باید شروع و پایه گذاری بشه.
هرچند من از اونایی نیستم که از اصطلاح استقلال معنای افراطی یا مذهبی و سیاسی مد نظرم باشه.

سخنانی قصار از استاد اشپیلن (G) - در تاریخ 1392/4/7 در میان جمعی از اعضای سایت برنامه نویس.

----------


## darknes666

> میخوایم کپی رایت و رعایت قانون و حقوق و اصول جا بیفته


حالا حالا ها کپی رایتو تو ایران نمیشه درست کرد.

----------


## soft-c

> فکر کنم این صحبت حاصل موضع گیری باشه. یا شاید نمی دونستید که صحبت من در مورد قدرت زبان بود.


یک سوال :
پارامترهای یک زبان برای اینکه قدرتمند باشه چه چیزهایی است ؟

----------


## eshpilen

خلاصه آدم اول یه چیزی میبینه، ولی در سطح و ظاهر و برای کوتاه مدت خودش و دیگران.
ولی اون طولانی مدت و دید جامع تر و عمیق تر و اندیشمندانه تر هم هست.

من نمیگم دات نت و ویژوال استودیو رو آموزش ندن.
نه اینم میتونه توی دوره ها باشه.
منتها احتمالا بعد از یا حداقل در کنار آموزش الگوریتم و اصول و پایه های دیگر با زبانها و محیطهای پایه ای تر و علمی تر.
بعد در کنارش بقیهء چیزها هم باید باشه.
علم و فناوری و برنامه نویسی که فقط میکروسافت و ویندوز و برنامه ساختن با دات نت و ویژوال استودیو نیست!

تازه دات نت و ویژوال استودیو رو آموزشگاههای معمولی هم میتونن آموزش بدن. چیز زیادی بنظرم نمیاد داشته باشه که بخواد جاش حتما توی دانشگاه باشه.
تازه نمونه های بازمتن هم هست مثلا اگر بخوایم تولید اپلیکیشن و RAD و ویژوال و اینها رو توی دانشگاه تا هر حدی که میشه و نیازه آموزش بدیم.

----------


## eshpilen

> حالا حالا ها کپی رایتو تو ایران نمیشه درست کرد.


 باشه حالا نشه هم بهرحال این وضعیت حداقل توی دانشگاهها نباشه خودش از نظر فرهنگی و غیره مفیده و راه آینده هرچقدر هم که دور باشه از همین محیطهای پایه و آموزش باید شروع بشه.

واقعا زشته که آدم ببینه دانشگاه و استاد و محقق و دانشجوی مملکت هم هیچ فرقی با آدمها و محیطهای دیگر اجتماع نداره و هر ضعف و زشتی ای که در جامعه هست در اونجا هم هست و هیچکس عین خیالش هم نیست.

البته اگر ما بخوایم پیشرفت کنیم و امیدی به آینده داشته باشیم حالا چه زود و چه دیر.
اگر بخوایم حرکت و همتی نشون بدیم. اگر بخوایم تعالی ای در خودمون بروز بدیم.
وگرنه که اگر بخوایم درجا بزنیم و همینطور فقط روزگار رو بگذرونیم نیازی به تغییری نیست.
یک مکان تغییر و اصلاح همیشه در سیستمهای آموزشی و بخصوص دانشگاهها و استادان دانشجوها بوده.
غیر از اینه؟

اصلا فقط بحث نمیدونم بقول بعضیا دزدی و قانون هم نیست به تنهایی. من اصلا برام مهم نیست که پول میکروسافت رو بخوریم یه آبم روش یا نه! (هرچند بحث نتیجه گیری و بدآموزی ای که خیلی ها اشتباها میگیرن جداست).
مسئله اینه که این لاشخور موندن اصلا واسه خودمون هم خوب نیست از نظر علمی و شان و شخصیت و آیندمون.
اونم وقتی آلترناتیوهای خوبی در دسترس هست و اونم لینوکس و این همه دنیا و نرم افزار بازمتن و آزاد که از سراسر دنیا درشون همکاری و کار میشه.
یعنی نیازی نیست همه کار رو خودمون از صفر انجام بدیم و همه چیز رو خودمون بسازیم.

----------


## darknes666

> باشه حالا نشه هم بهرحال این وضعیت حداقل توی دانشگاهها نباشه خودش از نظر فرهنگی و غیره مفیده و راه آینده هرچقدر هم که دور باشه از همین محیطهای پایه و آموزش باید شروع بشه.
> 
> واقعا زشته که آدم ببینه دانشگاه و استاد و محقق و دانشجوی مملکت هم هیچ فرقی با آدمها و محیطهای دیگر اجتماع نداره و هر ضعف و زشتی ای که در جامعه هست در اونجا هم هست و هیچکس عین خیالش هم نیست.
> 
> البته اگر ما بخوایم پیشرفت کنیم و امیدی به آینده داشته باشیم حالا چه زود و چه دیر.
> اگر بخوایم حرکت و همتی نشون بدیم. اگر بخوایم تعالی ای در خودمون بروز بدیم.
> وگرنه که اگر بخوایم درجا بزنیم و همینطور فقط روزگار رو بگذرونیم نیازی به تغییری نیست.
> یک مکان تغییر و اصلاح همیشه در سیستمهای آموزشی و بخصوص دانشگاهها و استادان دانشجوها بوده.
> غیر از اینه؟
> ...


نیست که خیلی مردم تو ایران به کامپیوتر اهمیت میدن.
دیگه چه برسه بیان به DVD و CD یه عالمه پول بدن.
نمیگم به فرهنگ مردم ربط نداره ولی تو ایران طرف از چراغ قرمز عین آب خوردن رد میشه.
وقتی یه مجازات سنگین بزارن و کنترلو شدید و شدید تر کنن اینجوری نمیشه.
نه که بیان از دانشگاه شروع کنن و بگین این خوبه این بد.

----------


## UfnCod3r

دلتون خوشه ها
دیگه کار از کار گذشته
ی نگا ب اینجا بندازین
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...88%DB%8C%DB%8C

----------


## darknes666

> دلتون خوشه ها
> دیگه کار از کار گذشته
> ی نگا ب اینجا بندازین
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...88%DB%8C%DB%8C


کنترل که شدید بشه این نمیشه.

----------


## veniz2008

> حالا البته بحث اینکه از چیزهای مثل دات نت و ویژوال استودیو برای شروع  یادگیری برنامه نویسی شروع بشه هم خودش یک بحث جداگانه ای است و درش  ابهامات و سوالات و ایرادهایی بنظر میاد.
> از یک طرف این محیطها جذابه و انگیزه ایجاد میکنه، ولی از طرف دیگر باید  دید عوارض و سطحی نگری های دیگری رو بوجود نمیاره و یا منجر به اون نتیجه  ای که بنده گفتم نمیشه؟
> البته آدم اگر خودش بخواد خودآموز شروع کنه و پیش بره خب به تشخیص و نظر  خودش بستگی داره. اگر انگیزه و اراده و شرایطش رو داشته باشه خب بعدا هم  میتونه بره دنبال بقیهء چیزها و کامل کردن پایه و اصولش.
> ولی اینکه مثلا دوره های تحصیلی و دانشگاهی رو عوض کنن و بجای سی و سی++ و  اینها از دات نت و ویژوال استودیو استفاده بشه، خیلی فرق میکنه و موارد خاص  خودش رو داره.


بزنم به تخته برای دوستمون جناب eshpilen . قدرت بیان شما جای تحسین داره. کمیت هم که دیگه نیاز به توصیف نداره.  :لبخند گشاده!: 
چند درصد از دانشگاه های ما به سمت دات نت و ویژوال استودیو رفتن؟
به  نظر من یکی از مشکلات اساسی دانشگاه های ما همینه که داریم تک بعدی می  بینیم. یا تماما بر روی پاسکال و سی و ++C تمرکز میکنیم یا به قول شما یه  ویژوال استودیو برای شخص باز میکنن و میگن اینطوری برنامه! مینویسن.
به  نظر شخص من کار اصولی اینه که هر دوی این موارد در سیستم آموزشی وجود داشته  باشه. بهرحال زبان های ویژوالی (مثل سی شارپ یا دلفی یا ...) یاد گرفتنشون  الزامی هست و نمیشه بهشون تاخت.
البته در این مورد که مایکروسافت اسباب بازی میده بیرون (سی شارپ) با شما هم عقیده نیستم. هدف از ساخت سی شارپ چی بوده؟
هدف از ساخت ++C چی بوده؟
هر چیزی رو باید در راستای اهداف خودش نگاه کرد.



> اصلا اینا محصولات میکروسافتی و انحصاری هستن و قرار دادن اونها  بعنوان پایهء اولیه در محیطهای آموزشی حداقل آکادمیک، مشکل دار بنظر میاد.  حالا بحث داره که چرا و مگه چی میشه. بهرحال تاثیر میذاره هم از نظر علمی و  هم از نظر شخصیتی و هم از نظر آماری و سیاسی و اقتصادی و غیره. در آینده  تاثیرش دیده میشه احتمالا.
> اگر برنامه نویسی رو مثل ریاضی فرض کنیم که مثلا در ریاضی اول چیزهای پایه  ولی نه خیلی پیچیده مثل ضرب و تقسیم و جمع و غیره رو آموزش میدن، خب در  برنامه نویسی هم قاعدتا مثلا الگوریتم و اینها رو باید اول آموزش داد. و  فکر نمیکنم برای این هدف، کار کردن با چیزهایی مثل ویژوال استودیو و دات نت  لازم و حتی مفید باشه. مثل اینکه در کلاسهای دبستان بیان و از ماشین حساب  برای آموزش ریاضی استفاده کنن!!
> نه اول طرف باید حساب کردن دستی رو یاد بگیره. بعدها از ماشین حساب استفاده کنه.
> حالا ما بنا به اون قاعدهء پیچیده نبودن بیش از حد و سرخورده نکردن و کم  نکردن انگیزهء دانش آموزان، میتونیم بگیم که از سی و سی++ (اونم تحت داس!!)  استفاده نشه و مثلا بجاش از زبانهای ساده تر و محیطهای خوشایندتری مثل  پایتون استفاده بشه و تحت ویندوز باشه و خب اگر جا داشت و موردی نداشت  یخورده کار GUI و گرافیک هم توش بکنن؛ شاید اگر استادها بگن و خوب روشن کنن  و به دانش آموزان انگیزه بدن، دانش آموز خودش میفهمه و از سطحی نگری و  افراط در این ظواهر و تنبلی برای یادگیری مباحث بنیادین و پایه و اصول  خودداری میکنه. اون چیزی که معلم و استاد و دبیر میگه واقعا میتونه روی آدم  تاثیر بذاره. تاثیر عمیق و طولانی مدت حتی برای یک عمر.


دغدغه های خیلی خوبی دارید ولی واقعیت ها رو کمتر بهش اشاره میکنید.
ما چه تعداد استاد داریم که بلد باشه لینوکس چیه؟
به جرات میگم حتی خیلی هاشون یه بار هم لینوکس نصب نکردن.
این  شانس شما و افتخار شما بوده که با استادی در زندگی برخورد داشتید که مسیر  زندگیتون رو در جهت مثبت حرکت داده. اولین استاد برنامه نویسی من  حرکاتش بسیار شبیه به فتحعلی شاه قاجار بود. مستبد و بی دانش.
استاد خوب زیاد داریم ولی استاد ناخوب خیلی خیلی بیشتر داریم.
در  این شکی نیست که باید مراحل گام به گام طی بشه. همونطور که قبلا هم گفتم  باید زبان های پایه ای و زبان های نو در کنار هم باشند. این منصفانه نیست  که دات نت و سی شارپ رو بیرحمانه بکوبیم.



> بهرحال بنده در اینکه بالاخره دورهء آموزشی از سی/سی++ یا پایتون  شروع بشه شک دارم. مسئله ایست که تاکنون بصورت روشن و قاطعی بر بنده مکشوف  نگشته است


یه  نفر مثل دوست خوبم جناب You-See اعتقاد به پاسکال و دلفی دارند و به قول  خودشون (نقل به مضمون) با دلفی پشتک هم میزنن. یه نفر دیگه سی پلاس و سی  شارپ رو در یک راستا می بینه. من نظر شخصی خودم اینه که انتخاب زبان ها  باید در یک راستا باشه. اینکه پاسکال اول یاد بدن و بعد برن سی شارپ آموزش  بدن، بازدهی خوبی نداره یا سی پلاس درس بدن و بعدش برن سراغ دلفی.




> حالا اینکه تازه باز سر و تهش رو زدم وگرنه داخلش چندتا زیربحث دیگه داشت 
> 
> فقط یه مورد هم بهش اضافه کنم چون واقعا باید بهش اشاره میشد.
> 
> اونم بحث لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد/بازمتن هست در محیطهای آکادمیک.
> 
> واقعا وقتی لینوکس و دنیای نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن هست در دنیای امروز با  این همه عظمت و غنا و موفقیت و همش از هستهء سیستم عامل تا اپلیکیشن های  بزرگ و پیچیدهء مدرن بصورت اوپن سورس و از طرفی هم رایگان، واقعا ضایع نیست  که توی دانشگاه ما فقط ویندوز و محصولات انحصاری و تجاری یک شرکت آمریکایی  رو بذاریم بعنوان بیس آموزش؟
> 
> تازه اگر پول لایسنسش رو ندیم که خودش باز هم خفت و توهین بیشتر واسه  خودمونه و هم آموزش یک فرهنگ و رفتار بد. اگر میخوایم کپی رایت و رعایت  قانون و حقوق و اصول جا بیفته، پس دانشگاههای ما نباید اینطور باشن.
> ...


اینا همه هست قبول، ولی یه چیزای دیگه ای هم هست.
کی میخواد تبلیغ شرافت کنه و بگه حق پرداخت لایسنس یه کار انسانی هست؟
کسی که 8 اش گرو 9 شه؟
من  مثل شما معتقدم که باید در سیستم آموزشی ما، هم لینوکس و اپن سورس ها  ترویج بشه و هم ویندوز و محصولات انحصاری. شخص باید با یه دید باز حق  انتخاب داشته باشه و طبق ذائقه خودش محصول رو انتخاب کنه.



> در آینده این باعث میشه ما بیشتر به این شرکتها و محصولات انحصاری و  تجاریشون وابسته بشیم و کمک کرده باشیم و اونا هرچه بیشتر پولهای کشورهای  دیگری مثل ما رو جمع کنن و قدرتمند بشن و جایگاه خودشون رو تثبیت کنن و  بتونن انحصار بیشتری روی دنیا و علم و فناوری و امکانات ایجاد کنن.
> اونم یک کشوری که باهاش دشمنی داریم. البته حالا اینو ولش کن!!
> بنظر من اگر ویندوز و دات نت و ویژوال استودیو کار میشه، حداقل باید دوره  های آموزش لینوکس و کار کردن و برنامه نویسی روی لینوکس هم باشه.


از ماست که بر ماست.
چرا دشمن تراشی؟
در بحث های سیاسی شکی نیست که  بر ملت ما ظلم شده ولی اینجا داریم درباره فن آوری و دانش صحبت میکنیم. ما  حرفی برای گفتن نداریم چراکه مسئولین آموزشی ما به این نتیجه و باور نرسیدن  که باید تحول داشته باشیم. خوب های دانش ما کجا هستن و بدهای دانش ما کجا  هستن؟
ما جهان هشتمی هم نیستیم جناب eshpilen چه برسه به جهان سومی. از  دید من برای اینکه لقب جهان سومی بگیری باید اول ذهنت معادل یک جهان سومی  باشه. ما ذهنمون خالی از ارزش ها و آرمان ها هست. ما که میگم منظورم  اکثر(نگیم همه)مسئولین آموزشی هست. 
بزرگی که بزرگی نکنه کوچیکش هیچ غلطی نمیتونه بکنه.




> دانشگاهها فقط وظیفهء آموزش تجاری و اقتصادی ندارن.
> دانشگاه باید همهء امکانها و آزادی و آگاهی رو برای طیف های مختلف آدمها و نقشهای مختلف اجتماع در اختیار انسانها بذاره.
> دانشگاه باید الگو باشه.
> حتی الگویی برای اینکه انسان بردهء تجارت و اقتصاد نباشه.
> یعنی آموزش اخلاقی و شهروند خوب و مفید بودن هم بده.
> باید به فکر آیندهء طولانی مدت و سیاست و امنیت کشورش هم باشه.
> دانشگاه باید نابغه ها و دانشمندان آینده رو هم روشن و هدایت کنه.
> باید مکان علم و آزادگی باشه.
> وقتی میگیم استقلال، این از دانشگاه بلکه از همون دبستان هم باید شروع و پایه گذاری بشه.
> ...


به 90 درصد داشنشگاه های امروز که نمیگن دانشگاه دوست من.
وقتی ذهنت فعال بود و سوال داشتی و پرسیدی و بعدش توسط استاد مورد تمسخر قرار گرفتی
وقتی استاد از وقت می دزده و دانشجو کیف میکنه
وقتی رابطه بازی جای شایسته سالاری رو میگیره و شخصی میشه استاد که ...
وقتی استادی که واقعا دانش داره و امکانات در اختیارش نیست
 ما با چی مون میخوایم به جنگ علمی با دیگران بریم؟ ما استعدادها و توانایی  های خیلی خوبی داریم. وای باور به تغییر  و تحول بنیادین نداریم. البته من  خیلی از این کژی ها رو ریشه در فرهنگ خودمون میدونم. فرهنگ ایران طی سال  ها، دگرگون شده. روحیه تلاش و مسائل انسانی در ما بطور محسوسی نابود شده.  بازم میگم: بزرگی که بزرگی نکنه، کوچیکش هیچ غلطی نمیتونه بکنه. الگوی خوب  در بین مسئولین آموزشی وجود نداره (یا اگر هست بین الگوهای بد، به چشم  نمیاد).



> واقعا زشته که آدم ببینه دانشگاه و استاد و محقق و دانشجوی مملکت هم هیچ  فرقی با آدمها و محیطهای دیگر اجتماع نداره و هر ضعف و زشتی ای که در جامعه  هست در اونجا هم هست و هیچکس عین خیالش هم نیست.


سازگاری عجیبی  در جامعه بین این گفته های شما شکل گرفته. اکثر افراد نمیخوان متفاوت  باشن. من بارها دیدم که دانشجو حتی بیشتر از استاد بلد بوده. البته اینا  استاد نیستن، ولی کلمه دیگه ای نمیشه براش پیداش کرد!.

----------


## محسن=0

> خوب اینجوری اگه پیش بری که باید سیر تاریخی زبانهای برنامه نویسی رو طی کنی !!!! به نظر منم با سی ++ یا جاوا شروع کن.


سلام.همین قصد رو دارم. البته هدف اصلی من سی++ هست.

----------


## sadaf_

من فکر کنم اونی که سوال رو پرسیده 
*pet602* 
   				 کلا بی خیاله برنامه نویسی شده :لبخند:

----------


## FastCode

> من فکر کنم اونی که سوال رو پرسیده 
> *pet602* 
>    				 کلا بی خیاله برنامه نویسی شده


 یکی کمتر.اتفاقی نمیافته.

----------


## SEZAR.CO

*با عرض سلام
واقعا از استاد* *eshpilen تشکر می کنم
من به اشتباه بزگم پی بردم
اشتباه من این بود که درامد زایی را مبنا ی معرفیم قرار دادم*



> البته در اینکه کارهاشون رو خوب انجام بدن شک دارم. فکر نمیکنم کسانی که در این سطح هستن واقعا بتونن همهء کارها رو بقدر کافی خوب انجام بدن. و در یک حداقل، خیلی کارها رو میشد خیلی بهتر انجام داد.


واقعا با این حرف شما موافقم
زیرا سی شارپ ددر واقع میانگینی برای بیشتر کارهاست و المان ها و ابزارهاش یک چیز عمومی و اگه شما بخواید یک کار خاص انجام بدید عمرا با سی شارپ موفق شید چون شما به یک چیز احتیاج دارید که مختص خودتون و کارتون باشه و نیاز هاتون رو بتونه برطرف کنه



> من فکر کنم اونی که سوال رو پرسیده 
> *pet602* 
>    				 کلا بی خیاله برنامه نویسی شده


کسی که دوسال عضوه و دو پست داده معلومه که .............

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام دوستان!




> Embarcadero اصلا حرفی واسه گفتن در مقابل شرکت مایکروسافت(با همهء سیاست های غلطی که میبنیم ازش) نداره. کاربرها، کمی بهش امید داشتند که اون هم بر فنا رفت و شد یکی مثل بورلند! یا بهتر اسمشو بذاریم بورلند توسعه یافته.
> شمارو ارجاع میدم به *این پست* که چندوقت پیش یکی از دوستان زحمتش رو کشید و از دوباره گویی پرهیز میکنم؛


من اون تاپیک رو دیدم، هم پستی که گفتید خوندم هم جواب هاش رو، در ضمن اون تاپیک یه بحث ناقصه و قفل شده.
Microsoft خیلی راحت تر از این شاخه به اون شاخه پریده و کاربرهاش رو راحت تر از Delphi ریخته دور،
بعضی وقت ها هم دست و پا زدن یه شرکت برای عرضه ی یه محصول رو نباید اسمش رو پشتیبانی گذاشت...
چه طور می شه Embarcadero و Microsoft رو با هم قیاس کرد؟! شما تاریخ طویل مایکروسافت و لیست پروژه هاش، ایده هاش و پیش بینی هاش رو ببینید... اون موقع احتمالا متوجه می شید منظورم چیه از سیاست های بد و غلط...
من در مورد جایگاه فعلی محصولات نمی گم، دارم در مورد عبرت از گذشته صحبت می کنم...
اما واسه این که بحث به Delphi vs Visual Studio  منحرف نشه ترجیح می دم بحث رو تو یه تاپیک جداگانه دنبال کنم...

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام!



> اتفاقا مشکل از خود زبانه.
> هرچی از مقصد فاصله بگیریم توانایی کم تر میشه.
> مشکل اینه بعضی ها حوصله ندارن چند صد خط کد بیشتری بنویسن.


یه جورایی درست... اما چند صد خط کد بیش تر زدن که در پروژه های بزرگ و تجاری می شه چند هزار خط کد بیش تر زدن، مشکل آفرین می شه!
درسته که یه زبان سطح بالا یه سری از توانایی های یه زبان سطح پایین رو نداره اما توانایی ها و مزایای خودش رو داره.
اگه مشکل از Basic بود، تا حالا این همه دیالکت مختلف از Basic وجود نداشت و در حال توسعه نبود.
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_BASIC_dialects
Basic می تونه قدرتمند هم باشه.
پروژه ی RealBasic رو ببینید، چرا اسمش رو به Xojo تغییر دادن، یکی از دلایلش تصور نادرستی بود که با نام Basic ایجاد می شد.




> مثلا خود assembly x86 که مبدا باشه وقتی جسدش میاد دست ادم که پروسسور ها عوض بشن.(که در حال حاضر تا 2020 در خدمت این پروسسورهای x86 هستیم)


درسته که بالاخره x86 هم یه روزی از رده خارج می شه... شاید تا 2020، پردازنده هایx86  در خدمت ما نباشن اما کدهای x86 هستن. همون طور که الان وقتی PC ات رو روشن می کنی، پردازنده ات در حالت Real Mode کار می کنه که 16 بیتی هست تا زمانی که بهش بگن که در حالت Protected Mode همون حالت جدید تر کار کنه...
یادگیری x86 Assembly بی فایده نیست... فرض کن می خوای کد x64 بزنی، EAX که 32 بیتی بود مگه دیگه نیست؟ AX که 16 بیتی بود مگه دیگه نیست؟ حالا یه RAX اضافه شده و یه سری چیزای دیگه...




> ما با پشتیبانی کار نداریم.
> اگر اینقد از مایکروسافت گلایه دارین بزارینش کنار.
> خواهید دید که دنیا خاموش میشه.
> مایکروسافت وقتی برای این کارا نداره شما برین نگاه کنین این مایکروسافت که میگین افتضاحه 
> هم بازی میزنه و هم سیستم عامل و هم کنسول گیم و هم فناوری های جدید مثل کینکت تولید میکنه و خیلی کارای دیگه
> از اینا بخواییم فاصله بگیریم یعنی 60% تکنولوژی رو ببوس بزار کنار.


خوب پشتیبانی با ما کار داره! شما فرض کن می خوای یه وب سایت بنویسی. می تونی بگی کاربران IE نیان تو؟! کسی وب سایتی رو که تو هر مرورگری یه جور دیگه اجرا شه قبول می کنه؟ خوب شما مجبوری کدت رو هماهنگ کنی و زحمت بیش تری بکشی.
به نظر من اگه برنامه های Open Source رو بذاریم کنار، دنیا خاموش می شه و جای وحشتناکی می شه! مایکروسافت شایسته ی قرار گرفتن تو این جمله نیست.
مایکروسافت اگه سیستم عامل نده بقیه دارن می دن، خیلی جاها که دنباله روی بقیه است! اگه مرورگر نده بقیه دارن می دن، از مال خودشم بهتر، اگه...!




> ... کسی من یا دیگرانو مجبور به استفاده از محصولاتش نکرده.


اتفاقا نکته این جاست که سیاست مایکروسافت اجبار بوده.

در کل با ادامه ی حرفت موافقم...

----------


## darknes666

برای دنبال کردن بحث Delphi vs Visual Studio به لینک زیر برین.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...95#post1805795

----------


## omidspeed

سلام!
به نظر من اول با طراحی وب کار کن و اول از همه با html.
عــــــــشـــــــــق است :تشویق:

----------


## aminsaeedi

> حالا حالا ها کپی رایتو تو ایران نمیشه درست کرد.



تا زمانی که نسل جوان و تازه کار دنبال کرک باشد باید هم این نظریه را اینجا مطرح کنید

----------


## aminsaeedi

چرا از جاوا زیاد حرف زده نشد این جا

----------


## pswin.pooya

دوستان اتفاقی این تاپیک رو دیدم و یه مورد دیدم برام جالب بود مطرح کنم:




> سی++ نه سطح بالاست نه سطح پایین
> سی++ هم سطح بالا هست هم سطح پایین


کی می تونه یه تعریف دقیق از زبان سطح بالا و پایین ارائه کنه؟ یعنی تعریفی که دقیقا بگید طبق اون زبان x در کدوم سطح جا می گیره. 

*یک نکته*: سطح میانی نداریم.

* دوستان یه مورد دیگه:*

به جای کل کل کردن و ... سعی کنید تعریف های درستی و دلایل محکم ارائه بدید که نشه رد کرد. مثلا:

۱. معیار سرعت چیه و چه شکلی اندازه گیری میشه؟
۲. چرا x86 باید از رده خارج شه؟
۳. چرا مثلا ویندوز اشتباه هست و یا اصلا لینوکس به درد نمی خوره؟

اینکه بگید مثلا x86 به درد نمی خوره که دلیل نیست. خب همین x86 استفاده نظامی هم داره. واقعا دلیل ذکر کنید ( دلیل فنی )

----------

